# Nvidia or ATI



## daflo1

wat do u prefer? Nvidia or ATI


----------



## Blue

LOL.. yet another poll .. Well you missed an option or two but that's OK.. I'm not going to choose as they are both great companys with great products.. Last time around I bought ATI because they where offering the best bang for the buck and this time around a choose Nvidia and next time who knows ..


----------



## ZER0X

ATI because I havn't had much experience using NVIDIA cards


----------



## [KoG]^wEaZel

nvidia because thats all i have bought never really thought about buying a ATI card


----------



## samuelhii_mei

i will rather choose nvidia


----------



## computerdude2004

I have had experience with both manufacturer's and I believe ATI is better than NVidia.  To me the ATI's have better quality and they work better with TV tuner cards.


----------



## Blue

I have to say it.. Sorry for all those of which I offend but here it goes.

Its soooooooo damn silly to pick one over the other and then say that one is better then the other. They are both great company’s and both have great products.

What’s good this year is not necessarily going to be what's good next.. I'd much rather pick a product because it's the best which means NVIDIA’s 6800GT over ATI's X800 Pro this year. Last time around it would have been ATI 9800Pro or XT model over just about all the NVIDIA FX series but unfortunately in my case I could only afford the 9600Pro at that time :-(..

It all comes down to who has the better product at the time.. I'm all about the best bang for the buck because too many good things are missed out when we blindly follow one company because we like it's name.

Also here's the proof for you all. It's that sort of attitude is why the 9800pro/XT is the around the same price and sometimes more then the much better X800 Pro, it's because people dont research and dont really know what they are buying 9x out of 10.. It's a fact ;-)... It's also a fact that this sort of attitude has many people thinking that the 9800Pro is still ATi's top product even when they know of the exsitance of the X800Pro.


----------



## The Astroman

Theres no beating the Radeon X800XT Platinum Edition!


----------



## Blue

> Theres no beating the Radeon X800XT Platinum Edition!



I agree, for sheer performance anyway.


----------



## calvinius

i just got my new card today
HIS excalibur x800xt iceqII 256mb platinum edition


----------



## Blue

> i just got my new card today
> HIS excalibur x800xt iceqII 256mb platinum edition



Very nice .. you fire up any games yet? I've got half life 2 on the way  should be here in a couple of hours, my fiance bought it for me .


----------



## Southy

I have heard that ATI has a problem with drivers, and getting updated drivers... is that true? It seems to scare alot of people away from buying an ATI card, none the less my preference is NVIDIA


----------



## Blue

> I have heard that ATI has a problem with drivers, and getting updated drivers... is that true? It seems to scare alot of people away from buying an ATI card, none the less my preference is NVIDIA



FALSE... They come out with new drivers every month just about.. that's alot more then Nvidia. Also ATi's drivers are fairly solid.


----------



## computerdude2004

I haven't had any problems with ATI drivers.  The video from the computer seems pretty stable and I have never had any problems.


----------



## calvinius

hi BLue
nah aint tested new card yet need a couple more parts for my new comp


----------



## Praetor

> FALSE... They come out with new drivers every month just about.. that's alot more then Nvidia. Also ATi's drivers are fairly solid.


1. Fairly solid is good enough for most people but not enough for everyone (take for instance the Doom3 problem on ATI cards in the transition from AlphaLab3 to AlphaLabs4)
2. Dont forget Windows isnt the only OS.
3. I dont think nVidia needs to come out with monthly drivers.........


----------



## Blue

> 1. Fairly solid is good enough for most people but not enough for everyone (take for instance the Doom3 problem on ATI cards in the transition from AlphaLab3 to AlphaLabs4)



True I suppose but i've never had problems in the past and what was wrong with the transition from alphalab3 to alphalabs4? It played equaly crappy on my last computer with no really noticable difference anywhere.. LOL



> . I dont think nVidia needs to come out with monthly drivers.........



I agree.


----------



## Praetor

> True I suppose but i've never had problems in the past and what was wrong with the transition from alphalab3 to alphalabs4? It played equaly crappy on my last computer with no really noticable difference anywhere.. LOL


I myself never had problems there myself (9800XT v4.9) but my friends 9800Pro/9000/9550 v4.8 were experiencing whitescreen+mass speckling as Alphalabs4 loaded .... could replicate on my system when i poped back to v4.8 ... this for sure is not to say nVidia is without flaws (and in all honesty, nvidia was the more troublesome of the pair during the beta phase of D3) ... but generally there are fewer complications


----------



## Blue

> but my friends 9800Pro/9000/9550 v4.8 were experiencing whitescreen+mass speckling as Alphalabs4 loaded ....



 that is strange but I now seem to remember reading somthing on this.. I was at the time using a Radeon 9600 Pro from saphire and never had the problem myself.


----------



## Praetor

On all the Radeon cards ive played with, thsoe mass specklies were fixed with 4.9Beta so it wasnt a life shattering experience.

*Thread sticked*


----------



## SBLiveFordFE

*3dFX!*

Whats wrong with you guys?!

Remeber back then when choosing a graphics card was easy, and there was no BS in the #'s like there is today?  Like, whats better, the R9000 or the 8500?  MESSED UP!

Remeber how easy it was with the V3 3000, or the V5 5500.....easy!  You know it was better because the model number said it!

God I just love that 3dFX logo when it pops up before you play your games....

Will always love 3dfx....and hate Nvidia for crushing them!  Go ATi!

Nash


----------



## Praetor

> Remeber how easy it was with the V3 3000, or the V5 5500.....easy! You know it was better because the model number said it!


Whats wrong with 9000 vs 8500 ... (its the 8500 for people who dont know) ... who assumed that a bigger model number meant better?


----------



## Super_Nova

I've used ATI and have no problem with it but i'm going to have to say nvidia. The Nforce line of motherboard chipsets are nice and their video cards kick buttage.


----------



## vanp1992

I've heard that Ati cards cause problems ounce in a while an Nvidia rearely does


----------



## Cromewell

vanp1992 said:
			
		

> I've heard that Ati cards cause problems ounce in a while an Nvidia rearely does


The last time I used an ATI card I pluged it in, installed the drivers that came with it and it bsod repeatedly, so after removing everything I tried again, hoping it was just a botched file copy but no .  So I haven't used one since but people tell me their drivers work now, but I never had a problem with the boxed nvidia drivers.


----------



## Praetor

> I've heard that Ati cards cause problems ounce in a while an Nvidia rearely does


Yet a bit of common sense will reveal that both companies, having made millions of cards respectively, will have had and will have, problemsome cards 



> So I haven't used one since but people tell me their drivers work now, but I never had a problem with the boxed nvidia drivers.


They work ... for the most part ... possibly because the box drivers are never the most recent.


----------



## vanp1992

I meant by the Game Issues


----------



## 4W4K3

I used an MX440 card for a few years no problems at all...ended up giving it to my dad and hes now using it. Now i've been on the Ati card for a good 6-8months maybe? It's very limited (locked BIOS, no overclocking like mx440) but i have had only 2 or so probs (drivers wont uninstall and card overheated on stock cooling). Besides those (which are fixed now and cooling is upgraded) this card runs fine. i'm not biased towards nvidia or ATi. to tell the truth i wouldn't know what to get in my new setup if newer cards came out. I lean for biggest bang for buck and so far the 6600GT looks like the most promising card in my price range.


----------



## SlothX311

GeForce 6800 Ultra is tits....


----------



## ZER0X

> I meant by the Game Issues


As Praetor said.....





> Yet a bit of common sense will reveal that both companies, having made millions of cards respectively, will have had and will have, problemsome cards


----------



## Praetor

> I meant by the Game Issues


Well then game-issues would be the fault of the game developers.


----------



## vanp1992

One last post for the '' Game issues'' Graphics crash ...............................Ahh screw it, forget i even said this


----------



## Cromewell

> Yet a bit of common sense will reveal that both companies, having made millions of cards respectively, will have had and will have, problemsome cards


yes I know  that is why I never touched the GF-FX series and why I almost bought an x700 despite my hate of ATI's driver team but the 6600GT was cheaper


----------



## Praetor

> that is why I never touched the GF-FX series and why I almost bought an x700 despite my hate of ATI's driver team but the 6600GT was cheaper


You were? I thought you were gonna get an X800XT PCIx16 (or a X800Pro PCIx16 ... unless those dont exist) ... then again the X800*.* PCIx16 cards are silly expensive.


----------



## Cromewell

> You were? I thought you were gonna get an X800XT PCIx16 (or a X800Pro PCIx16 ... unless those dont exist) ... then again the X800*.* PCIx16 cards are silly expensive.


 I rarely buy the top of the line card at anytime, you can get more than decent performance from the new midrange cards.  And I don't think there are PCIe x800s for retail yet


----------



## Praetor

> I rarely buy the top of the line card at anytime, you can get more than decent performance from the new midrange cards. And I don't think there are PCIe x800s for retail yet


Ok thats just bad memory on my part then ... it seemd kinda off with respect to purchasing philosophy but at the time there werent really options from NV40 (and the NV43 wasnt out yet) in PCIe ... -shrug-

As for availability, PCI X800XTs are easy to find ... X800XTPEs are damn near nonexistent ... dunno abou the X800Pros


----------



## Cromewell

> As for availability, PCI X800XTs are easy to find ... X800XTPEs are damn near nonexistent ... dunno abou the X800Pros


 does any canadian store sell a PCIe X800*? I haven't seen any yet, only AGP versions


----------



## Praetor

> does any canadian store sell a PCIe X800*? I haven't seen any yet, only AGP versions


- NEWS has the X800Pro in PCIe
- Bigfoot has the X800XTPE ... prolly have the XT too ... whether any in stock is a different gamee altogether
- CanadaComp has a whole bunch ... i know the local store had/has at least one in stock (well they did yesterday)


----------



## Cromewell

Canada Computers must have just gotten those, they didn't have any (that I saw anyway) a couple days ago


----------



## Praetor

Their shipments come Tue/Thu/Sat if im not mistaken (at least this outlet) ... I'll buy it for ya if you want ... i get discount  Drop me a msg if you're interested


----------



## Mwhaha

do we pay discount price to you  or full price and  gain profit lol


----------



## Praetor

> do we pay discount price to you


The offer isnt available so it's a moot point


----------



## crimsonnblue

*Both*

I have had both, Each company makes cards equivelent to eachother is all about getting the biggest bang for your buck.


----------



## Geoff

nVidia is great for gaming, ATI is great for working with video/image editing/etc.


----------



## Praetor

> nVidia is great for gaming, ATI is great for working with video/image editing/etc.


You mean specificall the AIW capabilities right? Or were you referring to a specific architectural advantage in the GPUs?


----------



## jesbax

I prefer Nvidia.  In fact i have two of them and they use the same set of drivers.  The one ATI card i did have didn't lase 3 mounths before it went out.


----------



## Praetor

> The one ATI card i did have didn't lase 3 mounths before it went out.


Went out due to what?


----------



## jesbax

it just quit working.  tried it in 3 other computer with same reselts.  Have now idea why.


----------



## Chewbacca

I prefer nvidia 'cause their cards cool better on my comp and they're like rockin' fast for gaming........but their cards are a bit on the large side...


----------



## Praetor

> I prefer nvidia 'cause their cards cool better on my comp and they're like rockin' fast for gaming


How so? It's quite readily accepted that ATi cards run cooler ...


----------



## 4W4K3

I though nVidia cards ran 10-20C hotter, because the chips they use have a die temp of like 100C while ATi mostly die at 80C. It might be different for newer cards though i dunno...


----------



## Praetor

> I though nVidia cards ran 10-20C hotter, because the chips they use have a die temp of like 100C while ATi mostly die at 80C.


1. They do. My above post was boarderline rhetorical
2. I dunno about 100 and 80 tho ... thats about twice what im runnning and the chip's more than able to handle past 120C


----------



## Manito6800

I think Nvidia, because they are a bit cheaper, first of all if you can find a good deal. I read on "guru of 3D" that new Nvidia models (GeForce 6800 GT and Ultra) run cooler than ATi's Radeon X800. Not bashing ATi, I just prefer Nvidia. They have a lot more models to choose from too.


----------



## Praetor

> I read on "guru of 3D" that new Nvidia models (GeForce 6800 GT and Ultra) run cooler than ATi's Radeon X800.


Got a link on this?



> They have a lot more models to choose from too.


Whoa definitely not ... ATi's damn near flooded the market with products


----------



## Manito6800

Guru of 3D 

To defend my ignorance, I haven't seen as many Radeon Cards around the Internet as I have Nvidia Cards. Maybe the design of the Nvidia website makes it seem like they have more products.


----------



## red onion

I am a proud Canadian and I use ATI


----------



## Kboy

ATI, that's all I've ever used, and I guess I feel some loyalty to them, lol.


----------



## john1979

I use both for differant reasons, for my home server/file storage i use Quadro 4 FX3000 256MB AGP 2xDVI-I, and for my main pc on the network (gaming pc) i am currently using an ATI x800.

For gaming i will stick with with ati but for server/network point access i will stick with the quadro seeries of cards.


----------



## Praetor

> I am a proud Canadian and I use ATI


I'm Canadian too and Im ashamed of the marketing practices of ATI 



> use Quadro 4 FX3000


Oooooh fancy


----------



## john1979

don't know about fancy, but reliable.


----------



## Praetor

lol fancy for me (ive been getting into the workstation type of stuff as of late )


----------



## john1979

I highley recomend it for a workstation. I use a Quadro FX1100 128Mo for my photo editing pc at work (mind you i don't pay for my work pc) and find them a great card for this type of use.


----------



## tomprice43

ATI always, they always turn out better in DirectX9 games. and not many games are openGL which nvidea are better with.


----------



## Bigshow1030

*help*

I hear all you guys talk about a particular 6600GT.....Exactly who makes that and is it the best or slightly lower than the best?


----------



## Bigshow1030

*nevermind*

found it but I am having a couple things that are bothering me.....I don't have any kind of a connection on my monitor like these.....look at this picture if you will and tell me what they are!


----------



## Yeti

Those are DVI outputs which some, but not all, LCD monitors use.  Normally the card will come with a DVI to VGA (those 9 pin blue ones) adapter.


----------



## Cromewell

> VGA (those 9 pin blue ones)


 its actually 15pin


----------



## tomprice43

DVI is for LCD's but if you want to use a CRT then you can get a VGA/DVI adaptor. it normally comes with the graphics card.


----------



## Yeti

> its actually 15pin


Whoops, mixing it up with COM port


----------



## Blue

> I am a proud Canadian and I use ATI



I'm also Canadian but I also want what's best for me and at the time of my purchase Nvidia was the best as was ATI b4 that purchase ;-) and if next I make my purchase and ati has the best bang for the buck card as they once had in the 9800pro then I'll purchase ATi again. right now I'm more then a little turned off ATi as a whole when I see the 9800pro selling for waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to much.


----------



## ZER0X

Blue said:
			
		

> I'm also Canadian but I also want what's best for me and at the time of my purchase Nvidia was the best as was ATI b4 that purchase ;-) and if next I make my purchase and ati has the best bang for the buck card as they once had in the 9800pro then I'll purchase ATi again. right now I'm more then a little turned off ATi as a whole when I see the 9800pro selling for waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to much.



Ya with ATI people are paying a bit too much for what there getting


----------



## ke_742

Nividia All the Way acutally its not like memory modudles where u can jsut look at the specs and have one clear winner. I think that they both very good compaines I think the geforce6800 ultra is "the" best card out there and clrealy beats out the atis x800 By miles!!!


----------



## Praetor

> acutally its not like memory modudles where u can jsut look at the specs and have one clear winner.


Since when?



> I think the geforce6800 ultra is "the" best card out there and clrealy beats out the atis x800 By miles!!!


Thats because the 6800U has 16 pipes, the X800 has 12. It also costs twice as much. If you're gonna make a comparison, let it be a meaninful one 


@the-rest-of-yous-having-a-discussion-about-monitors:
Quick hijacking threads, especially well established ones


----------



## Cromewell

> @the-rest-of-yous-having-a-discussion-about-monitors:
> Quick hijacking threads, especially well established ones


 technically we were talking about monitors in a monitor thread when it got merged to this one 



> acutally its not like memory modudles where u can jsut look at the specs and have one clear winner


 it sorta is and it sorta isn't.  While I agree that there is more to it than card specs (ie Drivers) no driver can overcome 'bad' specs


----------



## Praetor

> technically we were talking about monitors in a monitor thread when it got merged to this one


Dammit who merged that?  Prolly me heehee *oops*


----------



## Alclub

*Nvidia*

I have tried cards from both manufacturers.

I find that nvidia cards run MUCH more smoothly. And performed better in 
most benchmark tests.

I think its definately worth the extra money.

And btw radeon does not have a card with 16 pixel pipeline yet, i think....

Im with nvidia all the way


----------



## Praetor

"Radeon" isnt a company. Its a product line. And they've got more 16pipe cards than nVidia. If you ran benchmarks with a 16pipe nVidia and didnt even know ATi had 16pipe cards, its inheirently an unfair comparison since you must be comparing between generations/classes. Regardless, with ATI's [current generation], even if you dont have a 16pipe card you usually have better luck unlocking them


----------



## Tokinbudz

You can take 2 6800Gts in SLI for like a grand, an extra 200 bucks over the x850 PE and it slays it. I look forward to trying that setup just need a processor that doesnt suck.


----------



## Praetor

> You can take 2 6800Gts in SLI for like a grand, an extra 200 bucks over the x850 PE and it slays it.


If you're paying $800 for the X850PE then you deserve whatever happens to you  (and same goes for the SLI cards) ... lol


----------



## compfreak

ati and nivida cards are both good well there new card eg amdx850xt pe and geforce 6800gt/ultra geforce cards actually are better in games liek doom and amd better in half life 2 ect but nivida teh only one who had the potential to work together with sli


----------



## Praetor

Uuuuuuuuuh huh. *oink*


----------



## Cromewell

> amdx850xt pe and geforce 6800gt/ultra geforce


wow, you learn something everyday, amd makes the x850xt pe? I always thought it was ATi...I was way off...


----------



## Praetor

> wow, you learn something everyday, amd makes the x850xt pe? I always thought it was ATi...I was way off...


I guess thats the price you pay for being a fanboy


----------



## kingyoun

nvidia,because i heard nvidia have sli skill.though i know a little.


----------



## tweaker

_Compfreak_ you are funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Personally I've always been a Nvidia man, but about 18 months ago I bought Ati's 9800Pro. This period of time has shown me just how great Ati's drivers are, they are rock solid and I love them! But this time I'm thinking about getting myself a 6600GT or a 6800GT. As we all know the #1 bang for buck brand change over time and today it seems to be in Nvidia's favour.


----------



## Praetor

> Personally I've always been a Nvidia man, but about 18 months ago I bought Ati's 9800Pro. This period of time has shown me just how great Ati's drivers are, they are rock solid and I love them


Aye ATi did have its moment in the sun with the 9800 series and their drivers were decently stable (for the most part i didnt have any major issues) but on the whole of things, I find nVidia drivers to be more robust (not to mention beta revs are easier to come by IMO)


----------



## tweaker

Praetor said:
			
		

> I find nVidia drivers to be more robust (not to mention beta revs are easier to come by IMO)


 
Yes I agree, although Ati's drivers has improved greatly they can't really compete with nVidias, at least not yet.


----------



## OS Dragon

I don't know a great deal about Graphic Card (kindda, I know how the technology works but thats about it), but I preffer nVidia because I've seen the performance compared to ATI


----------



## Praetor

> but I preffer nVidia because I've seen the performance compared to ATI


If they are fair comparisons, the cards tend to be mostly, neck in neck (what comparisons did you have in mind?)


----------



## ZER0X

Praetor said:
			
		

> If they are fair comparisons, the cards tend to be mostly, neck in neck (what comparisons did you have in mind?)


.

My friend has a GeForce 4 AGP 8X and becuase it has a higher engine and core it runs faster during games, but!, I got a comparison between mine and his and mine has more pixel pipelines or something...now were did I see it


----------



## Praetor

> I got a comparison between mine and his and mine has more pixel pipelines or something...now were did I see it


Im pretty sure they are the same


----------



## andyc

hehe...can an intel integrated video card be an option?


----------



## ZER0X

Praetor said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure they are the same



LOL well I dont know then


----------



## Apathetic

I like nVida yet I've never had a graphics card because its always integrated


----------



## ZER0X

Apathetic said:
			
		

> I like nVida yet I've never had a graphics card because its always integrated



My computer was intergrated, heck it still is but I dont use it, horrible for gaming


----------



## tweaker

If I'd been asked this question last year I would have ticked Ati no doubt, today I'd tick nVidia, next year.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's the reason I hardley ever vote in polls like this.


----------



## Praetor

> I like nVida yet I've never had a graphics card because its always integrated


Both ATi and nVidia make integrated graphics (in addition to S3, Intel etc)


----------



## Manito6800

I don't know how many motherboards you'll find without some integrated video, but I would say go ahead and get a graphics card if you're up for it. You can only do so much with onboard video. I've got the Intel Extreme2 Driver for my 845G Mobo, (it's not much but it will run Halo   ). I've also seen what a video card can do. I'll tell you, the card performs a LOT better. I'd say it's worth it, even if it meant the few extra bucks for an onboard video mobo.


----------



## 691175002

GO NVIDIA!!!
My first card was nvidia and I just like their drivers more because I am used to them.  Really other than that, I am just loyal.


----------



## Praetor

> I don't know how many motherboards you'll find without some integrated video


I dont know the numbers either but suffice it to say, the majority


----------



## Gnorphy

*nVidia*

Nvidia rules!


----------



## OS Dragon

Most motherboards that do come with integrated graphics cards are ATI


----------



## Praetor

> Most motherboards that do come with integrated graphics cards are ATI


Definitely so for laptops but i dont think its that cleancut for desktop mobos ... S3 and Intel come pretty often


----------



## Apathetic

ZER0X said:
			
		

> My computer was intergrated, heck it still is but I dont use it, horrible for gaming


And I love to game on PC's


----------



## Funzo6785

NVIDIA all the way!!! ATI sort of reminds me of Ferrari, and NVIDIA reminds me of Lamborghini.  They both are really powerful, but NVIDIA/Lambo. are always just a little bit more muscle.  I mean 6800Ultra vs.  X850, who do you think wins?  Its like a Murcialago vs. a F50.  I think that the Murcialago wins that competiton slightly, jsut like the 6800Ultra slightly beats out the X850.  Correct me if i'm wrong.  (I like cars if you didn't notice)


----------



## Praetor

> I mean 6800Ultra vs. X850


Well if you compared similarly classed cards you might be surprised to find the X850XT[PE] pulls ahead quite a few times but to compare a 16x6 card to a 12x5 card is not a fair competition by any means.


----------



## xDarkWizardx

A Murcielego would never beat an Enzo, who cares about F-50's anymore. I feel like Lamborghinis are to look at while Ferraris are to race. I love cars as well   

I like nVidia, theres nothing out there that can beat SLI Ultras or GTs. Not to mention the X850XT PE costs a good deal amount more then a 6800 Ultra for only a small performance gain. ATI is playing catch up for sure.


----------



## The Wiz

No, the nVidia GeForce 6800ultra is like a Koenigsegg CCR (the fastest production car in the world) ATI had to make a new card in order to just keep up with nVidia. Also nVidia is the only one so far with SLI.


----------



## Praetor

Cease this car-crap.


----------



## Cromewell

what if I put a GF6800Ultra in my car.... 

the car analogy can work if done right but you gotta use generic cars none of this 'my ferrari is better than your lambourgini' as not many people have driven those types of cars


----------



## Yeti

> the car analogy can work if done right but you gotta use generic cars none of this 'my ferrari is better than your lambourgini' as not many people have driven those types of cars


Okay, my Ford Festiva (Radeon 9600XT) is better than your Geo Metro (FX5700)


----------



## Cromewell

> Okay, my Ford Festiva (Radeon 9600XT) is better than your Geo Metro (FX5700)


well my cheap-mans sports car aka ford mustang (6600GT) is better than someones ford pinto (intel extreme graphics)

nVidia's stuff isn't that much cheaper than ATI's it's just the high end GF6 parts have been out slightly longer than the x800XTPE/850XTPE series


----------



## xDarkWizardx

The Wiz said:
			
		

> No, the nVidia GeForce 6800ultra is like a Koenigsegg CCR (the fastest production car in the world) ATI had to make a new card in order to just keep up with nVidia. Also nVidia is the only one so far with SLI.



Bah thats only in a straight line. I bet a supercharged viper would romp that thing in the quarter mile.

Anywayz staying on topic... nVidia rulez!!


----------



## 4W4K3

The Wiz said:
			
		

> Also nVidia is the only one so far with SLI.



Hopefully it will stay that way. SLi wasn't/isn't that great, and for the price you pay for dual cards you don't get 2X the performance like you think you would.

it's like buying 2 vid cards for $300 each, but the second one only performs ~65% of what it really should...you're paying more for less if you look at the cards individually. with a portion of the money you spend on SLi you can get a single card further up the line that performs at around the same speeds as the matched cards.


----------



## xDarkWizardx

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Hopefully it will stay that way. SLi wasn't/isn't that great, and for the price you pay for dual cards you don't get 2X the performance like you think you would.
> 
> it's like buying 2 vid cards for $300 each, but the second one only performs ~65% of what it really should...you're paying more for less if you look at the cards individually. with a portion of the money you spend on SLi you can get a single card further up the line that performs at around the same speeds as the matched cards.



Wasn't/isn't that great? It just came out a couple months ago, it's only going to get better. What your saying is the second card only works at %65 but the first one works at %100 which would equal %165 effeciancy as opposed to %100 on a single card (which I don't think any of those numbers are right to begin with). In any event just look at the test results, games that had AA and AF turned on performed SIGNIFICANTLY better with dual cards, and I don't know why you would buy a top of the line video card to begin with if you aren't going to set the games you play to the highest level.

http://www.digit-life.com/articles2/gffx/sli-2.html


----------



## cthomas10uk

id rather av nvidia even ive got a 256mb ATI radeon in mine now i think nvidia is trust worthy


----------



## AMDCam

I've tried both, and a couple years ago I would have said Nvidia with that TNT2, but now ATI has been giving extra power, and not cheating people on features (directx7 built-in to modern cards?!?!?! COME ON NVIDIA!), while keeping prices down and usually the form factor is better (nvidia sometimes puts HUGE heatsinks and cooling fans on their cards). Also, if the X850XT can actually compare to SLI, that says something good about ATI or really bad about SLI (Nvidia needs to completely reinvent SLI in their 2nd generation, there are WAY too many bugs in it right now).

Oh yeah, and about that CCR vs. Viper, as much as I hate exotics and love american muscle, the viper doesn't stand a chance to most euro exotics. I thought the Bugatti Veyron was the fastest, but that was a couple years ago, maybe you're right. It's also spelled lamborghini. 

That analogy is fine though, top-of-the-line vs. top-of-the-line. If you're talkin mid-class overclocked maybe a KB Mustang vs. a turboed Z06 Vette, or low-class overclocked that don't do crap when it comes to new games, you could compare some jap crap ricers to each other like a supercharged, (OF COURSE NOS'ed) Evo vs. a NOS'ed, possibly NOS'ed, maybe even a NOS'ed Eclipse. And if it's a low-end overclocked gaming PC, you could compare the same cars with ground effects and maybe NOS'ed engines (or NOS'ed) with about 400 tv's in them and, how could I possibly forget, a 40" exhaust TIP (that's gotta add about -5 horse when you count the drag and sparks on the ground and the large fruits being thrown into it constantly), that's like a mirror image for cars vs. computers.


----------



## xDarkWizardx

The Veyron will be the fastest production car, but its currently not being produced. I think the ME412 holds the fastest speed currently.

I see you don't like the tuner scene, you probably just watched the fast and the furious movie and think we all go around saying NOS all the time. I know a Honda Civic that can run 7 seconds in the quarter mile (and it has NOS) which is pretty impressive for a FWD car.

And I bet that a supercharged Viper (with some other Venom performance parts) will own a CCR in a quarter mile race. Those exoctic cars aren't known for their drag abilities. A stock viper would get owned naturally.

And no one is going to turbo charge a Z06, they make super charges for that.

And as far as not having the latest DX version come with their cards it doesn't really matter since games come with the latest version anyways. And the test results I posted up show that the X850XT PE doesn't compare to SLI. All that means is is that ATI doesn't have anything better to run against it.


----------



## AMDCam

The turbo on the Z06, I wasn't talking realisticness, I was talking comparison. Although now that I think about it, any Z06 could have one and a Kenney Bell Stang could still take it pretty easily. I've also never seen the Fast and the Furious, mostly because it focusses on ricers that "look" good, and 2 fast 2 furious made me hate the series because they destroyed that sweet looking stang (I haven't seen it so I don't know what it was, but just the fact that they destroyed a Ford, and on top of that a Mustang, made me hate that movie). Actually, the reason I said NOS was because everyone, and I mean everyone, uses that word like they know stuff about cars, and not only that but every jap game and movie (fast and furious, nfs underground, etc.) uses that stuff like it's stock.


----------



## xDarkWizardx

That mustang was supposed to be a saleen, but in truth it was a regular mustang with some body panels glued on.

As far as nitrous goes it is very inexpensive for a dry shot of nitrous and will fit on almost all applications. In these games and movies where these cars are supposed to have thousands of dollars in upgrades spent on them nitrous would be pretty much stock   And I bet you didnt mind that when the Shelby GT500 in gone in 60 seconds used nitrous to escape a police helicopter


----------



## Cromewell

There are far more reasons to hate the fast and the furious type movies then just them destroying a 'nice' car.  why is this thread turning into a friggen car movie discussion? the analogies work to an extent but don't you think you need a new analogy if you have to explain it?


----------



## AMDCam

Like I said, that's not the only reason I hate those movies. I definitely did love that NOS in the GT500, but if you noticed that was a big deal in there, it had it's own flip switch and even that "go baby go" chrome circle around the button (in other words, it was done right). That is how NOS should be used, when you REALLY need speed. I know it's a great thing to use, but I guess the biggest reason I hate it isn't because of how people pretend to know stuff when they say it, but because the people that DO use it say they got such fast 4cyl engines under those hoods, and most of the reason is solely because of the fact they they had someone else install a NOS kit in there for them. I love brute power, not temporary power injectors in engines that shouldn't be used for speed anyway. Give me a Boss 429 any day and I'll show them ricers how it's done, I don't even need a blower in that beast (although I'm not against it at all).


----------



## xDarkWizardx

Well most people have their nitrous come on when the throttle is wide open, not by hitting a switch or button. The whole point is to have a short boost of power to get you down the quarter mile.

But I understand where youre comming from


----------



## tweaker

Ok people get back on topic, this car discussion ends now.


----------



## Deathreaper

ATI is the best company...nVidia needs to run two 6800 GTs in SLI in order to beat the X850...which in all reality is kind of sad....the X850 in 3DMark05 scores just under the 7000 mark...where the nVidia 6800GT's are scoring just over 8000...hmmm...if nVidia hadn't of patented the SLI technology...ATI would kick there ass.  Besides the cost of 2 6800GT Ultras is much more then most people are willing to spend...It is also rumoured that in order for ATI to compensate they will be releasing a Dual Core Card...that is suposedly faster then any SLI set up.  There are other things that place ATI on top; over the years we have seen a constant battle between ATI and nVidia for performance, but when nVidia released the MX series of cards, this is when I lost all respect for the company...all these cards are essentialy garbage, not supporting shaders, etc.  Never has ATI released a "Value" card...we have always seen both _performance_ and _quality_ from ATI.


----------



## Cromewell

> nVidia needs to run two 6800 GTs in SLI in order to beat the X850


Not Always.  A 6600GT can beat an x800XT in doom3.  SLI creates more work for the CPU so you only get big framerateboosts on graphically intensive, light CPU games.





> Never has ATI released a "Value" card


Don't try and tell me the x300SE isn't a value card, and I believe it was the Radeon 8000 (can't remember which one but it was around this time) that was a reboxed 7500 (again can't remember exactly the model





> when nVidia released the MX series of cards, this is when I lost all respect for the company...all these cards are essentialy garbage


This is true but they said exactly what they supported and they are/were intended for non-gamers.

ATI makes some good cards, so does nVidia.  And they both make some crappy cards.


----------



## Praetor

> when nVidia released the MX series of cards, this is when I lost all respect for the company...all these cards are essentialy garbage


Not everyone has the whackload of moeny to spend on a gaming card -- and not every one is out for a gamer card. They had a role -- to fulfill the budget gaming and business market -- and they filled that role quite well



> Don't try and tell me the x300SE isn't a value card, and I believe it was the Radeon 8000 (can't remember which one but it was around this time) that was a reboxed 7500 (again can't remember exactly the model


Same dealy with the 8500/9000 and 9200/9250 (not quite rebadged but simialr)


----------



## terry778

if i have enough money,i must be buy a X850XT,but not ,so i have to choose 6600GT~~~


----------



## 4W4K3

i loved my MX-440 card. huge overclocking capabilities  but it was alot better than my 9200, it only lacked pixel shader support (which is expected, it's an older card) the quality and ease of use was loads better than the 9200.


----------



## AMDCam

I don't want to complain, but it's kind of funny how everything I say I get accused of being wrong, yet these guys with their "SLI is the only way to beat the X850" (just like I said) and "Nvidia's MX series of cards....lost respect for the company" (just like I said) are agreed with and very politely contradicted, but I'm barraged with bar graphs and sarcasm when I say it. Funny, funny......


----------



## AMDCam

By the way, whoever said ATI doesn't release budget cards, have you not seen the 9550's, 9250's, 9600's, or X300's? That's just right now, in the past they've had plenty too, and I've never seen one card where they leave out giving you a good directx version (like the MX series, of course) for their price.


----------



## Cromewell

> SLI is the only way to beat the X850


The 850 only competes with SLI in CPU bound games (ie HL2) because SLI needs addional CPU time.





> very politely contradicted, but I'm barraged with bar graphs


unfortunately theres no graph of all ATI GPUs, if you have one, please post it and circle all the budget cards in red or something


----------



## Josh_123

Hey,
I rekon Nvidea is betta, never used ATI


----------



## crimsonnblue

Ive tried both and I really just feel that youll get what you pay for, simple as that. Although Im thinking Sli cards are nividias strong point.(lol, but who has enought money for sli...?) I know I cant afford it right now. 

Anobody here know which cards are easier and better to overclock


----------



## wondera123

I believe they are both as good as each other. I would recommend buying only from these two companies.


----------



## Cromewell

> I believe they are both as good as each other. I would recommend buying only from these two companies.


Yeah...luckily the only way you can get something else is with onboard or the occasional store that carries matrox and/or SGI cards (and actually has some in stock)


----------



## 691175002

Ati's crossfire has owned Nvidia and they still havent had time to perfect the drivers.
Before i voted Nvidia but if I could change, now I'd say that Ati is the best.


----------



## 4W4K3

Benchmarks so far show Crossfire as superior i thought. I think one guy on another forum has a ATi Express 200 (or whatever its called) mobo with Crossfire support he's testing out.


----------



## Praetor

Gotta love how retarded ATi's long term strategic planning is .... they make the X800 series ... scrap it ... make a better series ... and then resurrect the X800 series


----------



## Archangel

i have used both brands, and they are both doing great   sometimes ti has a better flagship, sometimes nvidia has it.. well.. hope they keep fighting each other.. cuz we get btter cards cuz of that


----------



## Jay Chou

ATI has more superiority in comparison of performance and price.
nVidia has more superiority in stability.
You can purchase better ATI cards with less money.
Overal it's hard to say which is stronger than the other.

==========================================
ASUS CUV4X motherboard
nVidia TNT2 video card
Hynix SDRAM 256M
Maxtor 40G


----------



## jjsevdt

NVidia has superior cards, but I think they should have an All in wonder type card


----------



## Logimos

ATI has had better particle and shadow rendering for the past few generations and there are alternative drivers not made by ATI avaliable


----------



## eViLoNe

NVIDIA all the way, for one ATi has slack drivers, when NVIDIA release cards, they actually have releasable drivers, and not Alpha's or Beta's... Also NVIDIA drivers work better than ATi's under Linux


----------



## DCIScouts

I like the fact that NVidia's drivers are universal more or less, and that you don't have to worry about what exact card you have so much!


----------



## DanLatimer

i got an ati card and it sucked ass! it keept freezing on me and the fps was so slow that it couldnt animate scrolling on a webpage!!! it would just flash up to the next part of the page! LMAO and it was 64mb all-in-wonder!! ill never buy another ati! go nvidia!!


----------



## 4W4K3

DanLatimer said:
			
		

> i got an ati card and it sucked ass! it keept freezing on me and the fps was so slow that it couldnt animate scrolling on a webpage!!! it would just flash up to the next part of the page! LMAO and it was 64mb all-in-wonder!! ill never buy another ati! go nvidia!!



happens to me every time i re-install my 9200 64MB card. You have to set up the properties right, enable/disable alot of stuff. then all the laggy scrolling, jumpy animations goes away. it wasn't the card, just your settings, because thats how every ATi card has been for me.


----------



## AMDCam

jjsevdt, WHAT?!?!?! Nothing is superior to anything else when it comes to graphics cards, other than generations and technical specs (same generation cards compare pretty well to each other), so don't say that. I like ATI, it seems to me that it's like AMD, but the wierd thing is NVidia and AMD partnered up with each other, although you would think that the flashier Nvidia's and Intel's would. Strange and bad in my opinion, I mean that's why my laptop sucks, because Nvidia cuts corners to keep their money and paired with my Athlon 64 3200+, it brings it down quite a bit (MX440).


----------



## xDarkWizardx

Well with the 7800 GTX out now its no contest. More performance than 2 6800 ultras in SLI. Its ATIs move.


----------



## Praetor

> NVidia has superior cards, but I think they should have an All in wonder type card


1. nvidia makes chips, not cards
2. there is an NV-based all-in-wonder competitor



> the fps was so slow that it couldnt animate scrolling on a webpage!!!


Sounds like a poorly configured system/video card rather than a faulty card especially considering any card in the last 15 years is capable of handling scrolling since um... scrolling is a CPU task and not a video task



> but the wierd thing is NVidia and AMD partnered up with each other,


They did?


----------



## arclite20

I am more of an ATi fan but i like Nvidia cards alsothey are both good


----------



## Cromewell

> Well with the 7800 GTX out now its no contest. More performance than 2 6800 ultras in SLI. Its ATIs move.


It is ATIs move but the 7800 release wasn't what made it so, it was that the release was combined with availability, it wasn't another product launch on paper


----------



## xtreme

I have ATI and it's good


----------



## tweaker

xtreme said:
			
		

> I have ATI and it's good


 
Yes they both makes excellent cards, they must to stay in business.


----------



## Syracuse508

I like nVidia the best - it is what I'm buying for my new custom comp.


----------



## DiegosAnotherR1

I played on both ATI and nividia.  In all honesty, me myself can't really tell the diffiernce in comparable models.  I like them both, so I would buy which ever one is cheaper at the time of purchase, although right now I got my eye on the ATI Radeon x800


----------



## alanuofm

ati is coming out with the R520 which is supposed to challenge the 7800.

the 6800 is a little better than the X800 because it has 62 million more transistors.


----------



## lookinbarrel

i chose ati cuz my friend's aunt was the founder and its a pretty good chip


----------



## DCIScouts

Cromewell said:
			
		

> It is ATIs move but the 7800 release wasn't what made it so, it was that the release was combined with availability, it wasn't another product launch on paper



Good point, nothing more frustrating than an undersupplied and undersupported release date...  Anybody remember when the PS2 came out????


----------



## mrjack

alanuofm, I doubt the amount of transistors makes a GFX card better than the next one......


----------



## X24

Right now, i'm all Nvidia.
i can't really say its bettter then ATI, becuase the only thing with ati in it is my gamecube, maybe ps2.....i forgot who made graphics for that.

Anyway, my 6800 is outpreforming alot desktops here, so i have to say that i like that alot. and i got my desktop with an fx 5600 for free. i'm putting a 6600gt in my desktop i'm using for gaming. and if i find the money, i'm putting an fx 5700le in my mini-itx project.


----------



## Archangel

right now i have a 6200, and a 6800gt (without pc to put it in yet  )  

anyway, i only bought it because of the SLI option. and because the geforce 6 series has pixel shader 3.0, while the ati cards havnt got that.  and because most games i play have the  "plays best on nvidia"  symbol


----------



## skoolincraze

Nvidia because i have an ATI right now and I can't even use it because it messes up my computer


----------



## skidude

I like ATI better because they offer a wider range of mid-range cards. I am not Mr. Rich so I really cannot afford to drop $500 on a graphics card every month or so. ATI offers much better mid-range options for both AGP and PCI-E. I am getting a nice mid-range ATI Radeon X700, and I am more than happy, because the Nvidia PCI-E midrange option, the 6600GT, costs an extra $70 from ibuypower.....


----------



## Archangel

skidude said:
			
		

> I like ATI better because they offer a wider range of mid-range cards. I am not Mr. Rich so I really cannot afford to drop $500 on a graphics card every month or so. ATI offers much better mid-range options for both AGP and PCI-E. I am getting a nice mid-range ATI Radeon X700, and I am more than happy, because the Nvidia PCI-E midrange option, the 6600GT, costs an extra $70 from ibuypower.....




there is also a 5500 on pci-e


----------



## meaustinme

i would say ati i had a nvidia once and it was rubbish


----------



## 4W4K3

meaustinme said:
			
		

> i had a nvidia once-



lol, exactly, ONCE.

it takes more than one try to know if a brand is good or bad, especially with computer products.


----------



## Filip

ATI Rules


----------



## Cromewell

> ATI Rules


Surely you can't be referring to their driver team


----------



## dragon2309

seems like triumph for nVidia at the moment. The only reason i went for nVidia is because in the vast range of graphics cards ive ever delt with, they have ALL been made by nVidia, never once have i ventured into ATI. nVidia has suficed to all my requirements and more so...... why change??


----------



## tweaker

Cromewell said:
			
		

> Surely you can't be referring to their driver team


 
Or the card in question..


----------



## Geoff

they are both good, both work excellent.  Unless your talking about the7800, but who knows what the new ati will look like


----------



## 4W4K3

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> seems like triumph for nVidia at the moment. The only reason i went for nVidia is because in the vast range of graphics cards ive ever delt with, they have ALL been made by nVidia, never once have i ventured into ATI. nVidia has suficed to all my requirements and more so...... why change??



if it ain't broke, don't fix it hehe


----------



## No1nfoProvided

id agree with some who wrote before. before, it was ati (like a couple of years ago when i built my computer). then they came with the x800's. now, i'd say nvidia cause of its sli system. rollercoaster ride.


----------



## diduknowthat

lol these things only matter to high end gamers. An ordinary computer user would be satisfied with onboard graphics, they won't give a dam about nvidia or ati and might not even know what they are.


----------



## GhostEye

onboard graphics extremely slow down the computer. a ordinary user that never even heard of doom 3 would still see a great improvement by just buying a 30$ video card even.


----------



## Filip

I'm loyal to ATI as dog is to his master


----------



## tweaker

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> I'm loyal to ATI as dog is to his master


 
But for christ's sake enough already, you've made your point a few times now. Theres no point or pride in being a narrow minded fanboy, it's always their loss in the end.


----------



## 1337cshacker

you might be asking yourself, ATI or nvidia. well, these are the facts, so fanbois read and WEEP. anyway. as we clearly see in difrent game engines, openGL2.0 or directX9.0b-c
ATI will always be GOD of directX9.0 and dx10 when it is released
nVidia will always be GOD of openGL2.0, and 2.2 when its released

now lets look at classes, 

with full AA, AF and full resolution, in doom3, the x850 xt pe AGP outperformed a 6800ultra pci-E by 7 fps avarage, getting 27 fps. no other ATI card did better in doom3. the rest of the nvidia cards were faster by nearly 20% in d3, only because the d3 engine was built and modified (when the core came out) around the NV40 and NV43 core.

in hl2, source, other dx9 games like farcry, splinter cell, ATI cards were faster by 23% avarage. the x800 xl surpassed the 6800 gt's, x80's past the 6600 gt's, and obviously the x850 xt pe over 6800ultras. sure you say well blah blah 7800 gtx or whatever, fact is that card is just as slow, when the x900's come out it will be pwn4g3 7im3.

doom3 or openGL game fan? get nVidia
dx9/hl2 fan? get ATI

its that simple. (based on benchmarks and FACTS, not fanboi'ism, not one company is better than the other, and as soon as someone says ATI is better than nvidia, or nvidia is better than ATI, someone hand him the STUPID hat.)


----------



## Cromewell

> doom3 or openGL game fan?


doom3 is openGL 


> dx9/hl2 fan?


same deal but for dx.
Your comprison is all well and good but what if I have an ATI Rage 128 & a TNT2, I would say nVidia is way better than ATI...actually I'd probably say 3DLabs is better than both.


----------



## apj101

> its that simple. (based on benchmarks and FACTS, not fanboi'ism, not one company is better than the other, and as soon as someone says ATI is better than nvidia, or nvidia is better than ATI, someone hand him the STUPID hat.)


dp who know what the future holds buddy?, i would say that in the gpu market your comments will be acurate for about 3 months (if that )


----------



## 1337cshacker

Cromewell said:
			
		

> doom3 is openGL
> same deal but for dx.


wow we have a brain surgeon here!!!!!!!!


			
				apj101 said:
			
		

> dp who know what the future holds buddy?, i would say that in the gpu market your comments will be acurate for about 3 months (if that )


semi-agreed.


----------



## Archangel

1337cshacker said:
			
		

> wow we have a brain surgeon here!!!!!!!!




er.... no,.. but there are Some people here who know what they're talking about..


----------



## Cromewell

> wow we have a brain surgeon here!!!!!!!!


Good thing one of us is, since you seem to have had a botched lobotomy I'll fix it....perhaps a transplant is in order.


----------



## Praetor

> But for christ's sake enough already, you've made your point a few times now. Theres no point or pride in being a narrow minded fanboy, it's always their loss in the end.


Sure there is. The point is to annoy the admin enough that certain promotions are made....



> as we clearly see in difrent game engines, openGL2.0 or directX9.0b-c
> ATI will always be GOD of directX9.0 and dx10 when it is released
> nVidia will always be GOD of openGL2.0, and 2.2 when its released


Sigh. Left yourself wide open on this one ... if you mean to suggest that a X300SE will outperform a 6800U in a DX9 game you are sorely mistaken -- afterall any ATi card will be God in DX9.



> the rest of the nvidia cards were faster by nearly 20% in d3, only because the d3 engine was built and modified (when the core came out) around the NV40 and NV43 core.


Funny ... because Carmack said the engine was developed about the GeForce3 series.



> doom3 or openGL game fan? get nVidia
> dx9/hl2 fan? get ATI


Ok so what do i get if i want the best performance for say... Firestalker?



> wow we have a brain surgeon here!!!!!!!!


Sarcasm only works well if yer not on the im-annoying-the-admin-and-i-dont-know-wtf-im-talking-about-list-such-as-*here*-list


----------



## 1337cshacker

Archangel said:
			
		

> er.... no,.. but there are Some people here who know what they're talking about..


that makes two of us. i think this whole topic is pointless. (fyi i meant d3, or OTHER openGL games, implying d3 engine is openGL which everyone knows., well, just a fyi)


----------



## MadModder

Wasn't this supposed to originally be a "What do you prefer?" topic and not a "THIS CARD = BETTER THAN YOURS IT HAS 1341351/2524524525!!!" topic?  Oh, I prefer nVidia, green is my favorite color...


----------



## Archangel

MadModder said:
			
		

> I prefer nVidia, green is my favorite color...



thats the spirit ^_^


----------



## bigsaucybob

so u bought/goin to buy a video card based on the color of the manufacturer?


----------



## bigsaucybob

MadModder said:
			
		

> Oh, I prefer nVidia, green is my favorite color...



You bought a video card based on the colof of the brand?


----------



## Geoff

wow


----------



## Archangel

but green is very nice indeed..


----------



## bigsaucybob

well still thats kinda ridiculous, its not like when u compare an nvidia and an ati card it says

                    Nvidia GeForce 6800GT                 ATI Radeon X800XL
Color of
Manufacturer:       Green                                         Red 


kinda stupid


----------



## bigsaucybob

well still thats kinda ridiculous, its kinda  big descision when ur picking a video card, to base it on ur favorite color?


----------



## GhostEye

its ridiculous that ur taking his statement so seriously


----------



## Ambushed_

Nvidia way better Gaffics than ATI and more popular.


----------



## GhostEye

ill agree with the more popular part, but the game devs make the graphics not the cards


----------



## computerhakk

ATI.. never tried nvidia

but i had some shares of installation problems that went unsmoothly with ATI.but still ATI


----------



## bigsaucybob

never tried nvidia and never had a problem with ATI, my x800xl plays bf2 on 1280x1024, all high settings except for 2 medium. I cant complain. I have never really tried pushing it any further, who knows.


----------



## Ambushed_

Nvidia!!!


----------



## tweaker

Ambushed_ said:
			
		

> Nvidia way better Gaffics than ATI and more popular.





			
				Ambushed_ said:
			
		

> Nvidia!!!



You've got genuine experience with both companies products I assume.


----------



## Archangel

tweaker said:
			
		

> You've got genuine experience with both companies products I assume.



well... erm...    i had a ATI rage 128.. and now im using a Geforce 6800GT...  i like the Geforce better


----------



## Geoff

they both have excellent graphics, i actually think you get better performance for the price with ATI, since i got my 9600XT for under $100, and it plays the games at high-highest settings, and you can raelly get a nvidia card like that in that price range, the closest to that is the 6600GT.

Who knows... maybe the next ATI card will beat the 7800GTX by a landslide!


----------



## Archangel

maybe, maybe not. and who knows.  perhaps the next geforce will be stronger as the best ATI card at that moment.. (and so on and so on )

maybe there is even 1 big company behind those 2 names.  (yea.. you can never know   )


----------



## Filip

calm down my children, becouse ati is the GGOD  G-graphic GOD-?


----------



## Archangel

Me?


----------



## skidude

Like I said before, I like ATI better cuz you get more bang for your buck. My X700 retails for around $150-$180 and it runs games on all really high, good luck finding a PCI-E Nvidia that can do the same in that price range (the closest is the 6600GT- if that is even for PCI-E i don't know.....)


----------



## Praetor

> and you can raelly get a nvidia card like that in that price range, the closest to that is the 6600GT.


how about 6600?



> My X700 retails for around $150-$180 and it runs games on all really high, good luck finding a PCI-E Nvidia that can do the same in that price range (the closest is the 6600GT- if that is even for PCI-E i don't know.....)


Also note that the X700 is a scrapped product 



> if that is even for PCI-E i don't know.....


I rest my case


----------



## Renzore101

ATI seems like alot more bang for your buck but now with this new SLI technology for the geforce with the new nforce 4 it seems like nvidia is making the wise move, nothing ATI has out currently could beat 2 high end nvidia cards on one board with SLI technology if i am understanding this technology correctly, if I am misled give me a heads up.


----------



## GhostEye

it depends at what... SLI doesnt give u a 2x performance boost. The performance boost is only actualy scene with real high res. But nvidia IS ontop atm because they have released their next gen gpu (the 7800), while ati has yet to release theirs (which will prolly top the nvidia) just a endless cycle.


----------



## Cromewell

The thing is, the r520 is more than a month later in release and so nvidia has even more time to develop their next generation, sure it's an endless cycle but the earlier a product is released (assuming it works as advertised) will sell better.


----------



## MatrixEVO

*Nvidia...*

I would choose nVidia if you wanted to game and use Photoshop or CADD, but if you want to render, then get a really powerful ATI card.  Nvidia has SLi which can double your performance too, so think about that...


----------



## GhostEye

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> I would choose nVidia if you wanted to game and use Photoshop or CADD, but if you want to render, then get a really powerful ATI card.  Nvidia has SLi which can double your performance too, so think about that...




It is NOWHERE NEAR doubling your performance


----------



## skidude

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> I would choose nVidia if you wanted to game and use Photoshop or CADD, but if you want to render, then get a really powerful ATI card.  Nvidia has SLi which can double your performance too, so think about that...



They are coming out with a system where you can have 3 gfx cards!


----------



## GhostEye

yea and totaly slow down ur system with all the overhead that would create...


----------



## zkiller

i have been a loyal nVidia customer for years and haven't ever had any problem, thus, i will more then likely get another nVidia card when the time comes.


----------



## Archangel

GhostEye said:
			
		

> yea and totaly slow down ur system with all the overhead that would create...



not even think about the power requiterements, and the heat :S
i dont think they will release something like that,.. i mean..  can you imagine someone who buys lets say 3 7800GTX's.. just to have to much power unused?


----------



## GhostEye

all people think about is POWER POWER POWER, I WANT MORE DAMN POWER!!!!!!!!

when did people forget about efficiency....


----------



## Archangel

thats why i like AMD 

but im happy as long as it runns.   i dont even want the top-of-the-bill stuff,   just because its way overpriced


----------



## tweaker

GhostEye said:
			
		

> It is NOWHERE NEAR doubling your performance


~80% depending on the game and res isn't enough for ya?



			
				GhostEye said:
			
		

> all people think about is POWER POWER POWER, I WANT MORE DAMN POWER!!!!!!!!
> 
> when did people forget about efficiency....


 
So whats the difference? Speed on the other hand..



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> thats why i like AMD


 
I like AMD as well, but it's to bad people think theres a noticable difference between Intel & AMD when used in high end gaming systems though. It must suck to be stuck with a crappy Intel at 215fps when you could have 230.


----------



## Archangel

tweaker said:
			
		

> It must suck to be stuck with a crappy Intel at 215fps when you could have 230.



yea.. intels arnt just as good


----------



## super_xero

nivida


----------



## Zhuge Liang

Right now, nVidia

Few years ago it would have been ATi


----------



## redrider773

The X850XT PE has a higher clcok speed, and I believe about the same amount of pixel pipelines as teh 7800GTX. Only thing nVidia has on ATi right now is SLI, and Crossfire is gonna blow that away.


----------



## skidude

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Only thing nVidia has on ATi right now is SLI, and Crossfire is gonna blow that away.



Damn stright, can't wait.


----------



## tweaker

redrider773 said:
			
		

> The X850XT PE has a higher clcok speed


 
We all know how much that matters.



			
				redrider773 said:
			
		

> and I believe about the same amount of pixel pipelines as teh 7800GTX.


 
Heh the XTPE has 4 quads while the GTX packs 6. 



			
				redrider773 said:
			
		

> Only thing nVidia has on ATi right now is SLI, and Crossfire is gonna blow that away.


 
No comment.


----------



## Cromewell

> Only thing nVidia has on ATi right now is SLI, and Crossfire is gonna blow that away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comment.
Click to expand...

I've got one.  Have you seen a crossfire board yet? No? Didn't think so, by the time they have one to market we'll all be long since dead.


----------



## ilovefishsticks

Ive been happy with nvidia for a few years now. the reason i started with them in the first place is their advertizing campeign. those awsome pictures are awsome and made me want to get it and im guessing im not the only one who fell for nvidia bcuz of that..


----------



## super_xero

Nivida With The Launch Of The 7800 Gtx


----------



## Geoff

who knows what ATI's new card is gonna be like.


----------



## super_xero

they released any info about it


----------



## Archangel

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Only thing nVidia has on ATi right now is SLI, and Crossfire is gonna blow that away.



Meh.. i want to see reviews first.
big talk,.. but nothing proven.
and.. Nvidia has the 7800ULTRA at hand.   32 pixel pipelines.
imagine 2 of those in SLI.

( and if you dont have 2 the same cards in crossfire, both cards will run like the slowest one.  so still not really an advantage.)


----------



## robina_80

i prefer ATI


----------



## redrider773

WOW!!!! X1s from ATi just came out
"This allows ATI to achieve a relatively high GPU clock speed of 625MHz, nearly 200MHz faster than a standard Geforce 7800 GTX. The card also uses 512MB of GDDR3 memory running at an effective 1.5GHz."


----------



## Cromewell

Clock speed doesn't mean that much, the 8 extra pixel pipes on the 7800GTX more than negate it.


----------



## 4W4K3

Cromewell said:
			
		

> Clock speed doesn't mean that much, the 8 extra pixel pipes on the 7800GTX more than negate it.



You would think what wee have learned about Intel's clock speeds and AMD's lower but still competing clock speeds would make it obvious. It's *almost* the same ideaology. But fanboyism clouds even the most educated of minds lol.


----------



## Archangel

Cromewell said:
			
		

> Clock speed doesn't mean that much, the 8 extra pixel pipes on the 7800GTX more than negate it.



well.. the pipelins are the ammount of pixels a card can spit out per clock.
the x1800 has a much higher clock frequentie as the 7800GTX.
so t should actually even up.
there isnt a bottleneck because of 16 pipelines


----------



## super_xero

i still am going for nivida even tho the new ati looks impressive i still cant say anything till the official benchmarks are confirmed


----------



## Cromewell

> well.. the pipelins are the ammount of pixels a card can spit out per clock.
> the x1800 has a much higher clock frequentie as the 7800GTX.
> so t should actually even up.


200MHz vs 8 extra pipes. It doesn't add up.  There's nothing wrong with the ATi cards and if they are cheaper than nVidia when I buy a new card I'll get one, but right now the 7800 is still better.


----------



## maroon1

i voted for nvidia because i never had ATI card.
but i think that both of them are good.


----------



## maroon1

redrider773 said:
			
		

> WOW!!!! X1s from ATi just came out
> "This allows ATI to achieve a relatively high GPU clock speed of 625MHz, nearly 200MHz faster than a standard Geforce 7800 GTX. The card also uses 512MB of GDDR3 memory running at an effective 1.5GHz."



don't forget that X1800 xt came 6 months  late


----------



## Apokarteron

I first had nVidia GeForce FX 5200, then I got ATI Radeon 9250, which had crappy Pixel Shaders and had no big difference to my first GPU then finally I got the nVidia GeForce 6600 which is fantastic.

PS. All three GPUs were with 256MB DDR


----------



## Blue

> don't forget that X1800 xt came 6 months late



And unless i'm wrong with less Pixel Pipelines.

Edit:

Just read further back . Guess i'm right.


----------



## Fury

Damn, that X1 sounds heavy. And expensive...

Just don't forget who brought the next-generation Graphics Card first. Nvidia did... as usual!


----------



## LobsterLover

it's as simple as this for choosing which video card to get:

Windows: ATi
Linux: nVidia

(but get an nForce chipset regardless)


----------



## 4W4K3

LobsterLover said:
			
		

> it's as simple as this for choosing which video card to get:
> 
> Windows: ATi
> Linux: nVidia
> 
> (but get an nForce chipset regardless)



Well, I was going to ask why on earth the OS matters...but noticed you were banned.  u r the FreeBSD freak lol


----------



## Cromewell

It makes _some_ sense.  You wont find much D3D on a Linux machine which is where ATi takes an easy lead but you will find a lot of OpenGL.


----------



## 4W4K3

Cromewell said:
			
		

> It makes _some_ sense.  You wont find much D3D on a Linux machine which is where ATi takes an easy lead but you will find a lot of OpenGL.



Hmm, that does make sense. I was thinking to general, they both work. But nVidia has the edge since ATi's strong points aren't as functional on that OS, i see.


----------



## pc_builder

Creative 3Dlabs wildcat realizm 800
Max resalution in 60Hz is 3840 x 2400
16x PCI Express 
640MB GDDR3 total memory


----------



## tweaker

pc_builder said:
			
		

> Creative 3Dlabs wildcat realizm 800
> Max resalution in 60Hz is 3840 x 2400
> 16x PCI Express
> 640MB GDDR3 total memory


 
Is that the card you use?

I guess your into CAD & DCC then.


----------



## Praetor

> Creative 3Dlabs wildcat realizm 800
> Max resalution in 60Hz is 3840 x 2400
> 16x PCI Express
> 640MB GDDR3 total memory


See the topic title.


----------



## spawn

nvidia, my geforce mx4  plays half life 2 perfectly.....
also nvidia is a CAL and CPL sponsor so i love them even more


----------



## 34erd

MX 420... shudders... Upgrading from that to a 7800GT was just like insane for me... in a good way   Can you say 10 x the processing power?

Yeah, I choose nvidia, ATI seems to be a bit behind on the high end segment today, but 2 years ago I would have said the oppisote, the 9800 pro kicked the FX 5950's ass.


----------



## troc99

well SOMEONE has to rebel against both. I'll stick with my Etch-a-Scetch  lol


----------



## 4W4K3

pen and paper...i will make my OWN graphics!!! lol


----------



## Filip

34erd said:
			
		

> Yeah, I choose nvidia, ATI seems to be a bit behind on the high end segment today, but 2 years ago I would have said the oppisote, the 9800 pro kicked the FX 5950's ass.



the fx 5xxx series are the most unsucesfull video cards nvidia ever made, i mean in graphics


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

y do u guys keep talking about this 
it is stupid i mean they are both good comp. and they both have there good points and there bad points

ill use both but it depends onthe time i mean like nvidia is good now but ati might be better a little down the road


----------



## diduknowthat

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> the fx 5xxx series are the most unsucesfull video cards nvidia ever made, i mean in graphics



lol and just 3 weeks ago i owned one. I have to say but the x850pro have impressed me very much. It gave me eight times the 3dmarks!! from 1100 to ~8500!


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

really stop fighting 

and yes at that time ati was better than nvidia but now nvidia is better so stop it


----------



## 4W4K3

It's not fighting...it's a debate. There is no wrong answer, unless you can't backup what you jsut said.


----------



## Geoff

The Astroman said:
			
		

> Theres no beating the Radeon X800XT Platinum Edition!





			
				Blue said:
			
		

> I agree, for sheer performance anyway.



Agreed!  there is absolutely nothing better then the X800XT PE


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i can back it up i juss dont see the point in this "debate" cuz there are both good comp. and they both have good products 
so i think that we all shuld give both comp. respect and say that right now nvidia is better


----------



## tweaker

Give it a break, the topic is not what is better but rather *"wat do u prefer Nvidia or ATI"*


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

tweaker said:
			
		

> Give it a break, the topic is not what is better but rather *"wat do u prefer Nvidia or ATI"*




i dont prefer one or the other


----------



## super_xero

are nivida working on a new card or what ati have a 1800 512 when nivida gona realese sumin like that


----------



## Archangel

well.. its called the 7800ULTRA, and it has 32 pipe architecture..  but i havnt seen a release date yet.


----------



## redrider773

the x1800xt clock speeds are just amaing, i think its almost 700/1400, and pair that with 512 memory!! wow, nothing is gonna touch that for a coupld years. God, I wish I hadn't just blown all my money on this rig.


----------



## fulley3384

You can find either brand for cheap! at www.hcditrading.com


----------



## 34erd

Yeah cause they're used and outdated...

Please dont spam the forum


----------



## Archangel

redrider773 said:
			
		

> the x1800xt clock speeds are just amaing, i think its almost 700/1400, and pair that with 512 memory!! wow, nothing is gonna touch that for a coupld years. God, I wish I hadn't just blown all my money on this rig.



580/1730 mhz on 512 Mb.   so, they definately touched it.
however.. i cant wait to see benchmarks


----------



## Young Nerd (real young)

I prefer N-Vidia.


----------



## SAD_DC

nvidia baby...


----------



## Timothy18

Hi langthang,
Listen up there are settings on each hard drive... They are called jumper settings. You must put the main drive (200gb) as master and you must put the (40gb) as slave.The jumper settings are small and you can find it on the back of your hd you can findt it where al the wires are plug in. It's a llittle plastic piece and you can pull it off of 2 wires but you must look good for it orelse you can miss it.So basically you can only have 1 hd on master and one hd one slave!
let me know if it works!!!

Greetz,
Timothy


----------



## Geoff

Timothy18 said:
			
		

> Hi langthang,
> Listen up there are settings on each hard drive... They are called jumper settings. You must put the main drive (200gb) as master and you must put the (40gb) as slave.The jumper settings are small and you can find it on the back of your hd you can findt it where al the wires are plug in. It's a llittle plastic piece and you can pull it off of 2 wires but you must look good for it orelse you can miss it.So basically you can only have 1 hd on master and one hd one slave!
> let me know if it works!!!
> 
> Greetz,
> Timothy




What are you talking about?  this is a graphics card poll, not a thread on hard drive settings.


----------



## Timothy18

Your welcome,


----------



## redrider773

lol...


----------



## ghost

ok heres one for ya, what would have the best 3Dmark05 results

2x G71 7800GTX ULTRA`S or 2x ATI X1800 XT`s ??


----------



## Blue

> What are you talking about? this is a graphics card poll, not a thread on hard drive settings.





> Your welcome,



hehe someone hit the sauce kinda hard.


----------



## Cromewell

or there was some bug in the post process





> ok heres one for ya, what would have the best 3Dmark05 results
> 
> 2x G71 7800GTX ULTRA`S or 2x ATI X1800 XT`s ??


1. The 7800GTX pairing because unless I'm mistaken crossfire motherboards are not on the market yet.
2. Who Cares  3DMark is silly


----------



## tweaker

Cromewell said:
			
		

> Who Cares  3DMark is silly


 
Heh it's the penis enlarger amongst comp geeks... 

They can be good for stability tests though when oc.


----------



## Cromewell

True enough but I have plently of games that can double as stability testers


----------



## Blue

> Heh it's the penis enlarger amongst comp geeks...



Blue quietly removes 3DMark score from signature.


----------



## B-MAN

heh i just figured i have a nvidia gf2 400mx 64 mb and i can run WoW smoothly if  it's not too crowded in one place  amazing grafics card  for any non gaming/video editing pc it's still good i guess


----------



## maroon1

oh i had this graphic card a long time ago, it was greatest graphic card i ever had, do u believe that i played max payne 2 smoothly with this card at 1024x768 with high/medium settings


----------



## tweaker

maroon1 said:
			
		

> oh i had this graphic card a long time ago, it was greatest graphic card i ever had, do u believe that i played max payne 2 smoothly with this card at 1024x768 with high/medium settings


 
No.


----------



## maroon1

why no, just get 64MB geforce2 mx400 and u will see that it could play it at that setting


----------



## Dilly man 2

tweaker said:
			
		

> No.




I chuckled ...    :-/


----------



## spacedude89

i hate them both. they all use pci-e now, wtf, i have agp! i have to upgrade my whole system because of their suckness


----------



## maroon1

hmm if hate them both then what video card do u like


----------



## spacedude89

my X850XT


----------



## Dilly man 2

...


----------



## Cromewell

> i hate them both. they all use pci-e now, wtf, i have agp! i have to upgrade my whole system because of their suckness


Yeah I hate it when companies move to better technology...those bastards


----------



## 4W4K3

maroon1 said:
			
		

> oh i had this graphic card a long time ago, it was greatest graphic card i ever had, do u believe that i played max payne 2 smoothly with this card at 1024x768 with high/medium settings



My 9200 will do that, all high (just no AA/AF).


----------



## maroon1

yes but 9200 is not old as geforce2 mx400


----------



## super_xero

i recorn ati are holidng back something huge


----------



## Motoxrdude

I hate them both. They both suck and making video cards, i can make a better video card with a soldering iron, tape, and some elmers glue. Jp, i like them both, i have only owned Ati cards but Nvidia also makes great cards, my friend has one(cant remember model) and it does great(This debate can be dangerous so i am trying to use my words carefully)! I agree with spacedude, what the hell? Pci E??? I dont have cash flowing out of my ears, i cant afford upgrading my system for a little slot!


----------



## matt12685848

All u need is a new mobo


----------



## ericvonzipper

ATI seems to have better bang for the buck, both have good reps


----------



## Geoff

ericvonzipper said:
			
		

> ATI seems to have better bang for the buck, both have good reps



I agree, nVidia has the best top-of-the-line cards, but ati is usually the best bang for the buck.


----------



## lwnexgen

*nVidia*

I prefer nVidia mainly because their drivers are more compatible with the software I use. From everyting I've read, ATI cards do funky direct 3D things in the interface window with lightwave. Also, every nVidia card I've owned (most recently a 6600 and after that a 7800GTX ) has performed great.


----------



## lawtonfogle

Right now, my laptop has a ATI, but I am going to go to Nvidia when I build me a desktop, then I will know.


----------



## Tokinbudz

ericvonzipper said:
			
		

> ATI seems to have better bang for the buck, both have good reps



Actually imho the 6800GS is right now the best bang for your buck. My buddy just bought one, it OC'd straight to 500/1200mhz and he cracked 6000 in 3dmark05 with a mild cpu overclock of a 3200+ and a gig of budget Kingston ram. Not bad for $279CDN, not sure if ATI has that kind of bang for its buck. Could be wrong though but i havent found an example otherwise.


----------



## Archangel

Tokinbudz said:
			
		

> Actually imho the 6800GS is right now the best bang for your buck. My buddy just bought one, it OC'd straight to 500/1200mhz and he cracked 6000 in 3dmark05 with a mild cpu overclock of a 3200+ and a gig of budget Kingston ram. Not bad for $279CDN, not sure if ATI has that kind of bang for its buck. Could be wrong though but i havent found an example otherwise.



tough. a 6800GT has a lower score in 3DMark, it outperforms a 6800GS.
so, only 3DMaork scores dont say everything.
but yes, it is a nice caRd


----------



## Charles_Lee

I heard nvidia is better, but they are more expencive,
I think its because of the sli ready,
um.. now crossfire version from ati is out, I am trying out x850 crossfire.
+ its much cheaper than 7800 sli...


----------



## P11

Charles_Lee said:
			
		

> I heard nvidia is better, but they are more expencive,
> I think its because of the sli ready,
> um.. now crossfire version from ati is out, I am trying out x850 crossfire.
> + its much cheaper than 7800 sli...



Obviously you dont know much about video cards, what is your reasoning for why Nvidia cards are better?


----------



## Charles_Lee

P11 said:
			
		

> Obviously you dont know much about video cards, what is your reasoning for why Nvidia cards are better?



well, I have posted an argument saying which is better, between ati crossfire,and the sli video cards.
the results concluded that sli has been out longer, and while crossfire has been just realised. 
Therefore sli has more experience over double video cards usage.


----------



## P11

Charles_Lee said:
			
		

> well, I have posted an argument saying which is better, between ati crossfire,and the sli video cards.
> the results concluded that sli has been out longer, and while crossfire has been just realised.
> Therefore sli has more experience over double video cards usage.



Your lost arnt you? The thread isnt whether SLI or Crossfire is better, its whether Nvidia or ATI are better. Almost 70-80% of the people on this forum still use single cards and thats why this thread was originally made..to see who prefers what. For example, best bang for the buck, best performance in game, greatest overclocking ability, greatest results in benchmarking software, etc.


----------



## tweaker

P11 said:
			
		

> Your lost arnt you? The thread isnt whether SLI or Crossfire is better, *its whether Nvidia or ATI are better*.


 



			
				P11 said:
			
		

> Almost 70-80% of the people on this forum still use single cards and *thats why this thread was originally made.. To see who prefers what*.


 
You seem lost to, so which one is it?



			
				P11 said:
			
		

> For example, best bang for the buck, best performance in game, greatest overclocking ability, greatest results in benchmarking software, etc.


 
Hehe this thread is solely about everyones personal preference, your second statement now in bold, read the topic.


----------



## Ctcoyote16

P11 said:
			
		

> Obviously you dont know much about video cards, what is your reasoning for why Nvidia cards are better?


no sir, you dont know much about video cards either. all you did was post because you were offended at what he said. You think your 850 is amazing, but havent come to the fact that nVidia makes much better cards, is more reliable, and is also there to release everything ahead of the ballgame


----------



## P11

Ctcoyote16 said:
			
		

> no sir, you dont know much about video cards either. all you did was post because you were offended at what he said. You think your 850 is amazing, but havent come to the fact that nVidia makes much better cards, is more reliable, and is also there to release everything ahead of the ballgame



Actually FOOL, Charles Lee learnt everything he knows about video cards from me...we know eachother in real life. BTW who do you think you are saying I think my x850xt is amazing? im returning the shit cause it overheats, im going nvidia, just like when i had my old fx5500. Dont talk shit Coyote when you cant back it up.

P.S Charles lee has a x850xt too


----------



## tweaker

*Ok people calm down.*


----------



## Ctcoyote16

P11 said:
			
		

> Obviously you dont know much about video cards, what is your reasoning for why Nvidia cards are better?



there ya go,


----------



## cena

nvidia is more better.They made graphic card for pro that ATI don't do. Just imagine 2 Quadro 4500 on your 16x SLI system.


----------



## Grimulus

Blue said:
			
		

> I have to say it.. Sorry for all those of which I offend but here it goes.
> 
> Its soooooooo damn silly to pick one over the other and then say that one is better then the other. They are both great company’s and both have great products.
> 
> What’s good this year is not necessarily going to be what's good next.. I'd much rather pick a product because it's the best which means NVIDIA’s 6800GT over ATI's X800 Pro this year. Last time around it would have been ATI 9800Pro or XT model over just about all the NVIDIA FX series but unfortunately in my case I could only afford the 9600Pro at that time :-(..
> 
> It all comes down to who has the better product at the time.. I'm all about the best bang for the buck because too many good things are missed out when we blindly follow one company because we like it's name.
> 
> Also here's the proof for you all. It's that sort of attitude is why the 9800pro/XT is the around the same price and sometimes more then the much better X800 Pro, it's because people dont research and dont really know what they are buying 9x out of 10.. It's a fact ;-)... It's also a fact that this sort of attitude has many people thinking that the 9800Pro is still ATi's top product even when they know of the exsitance of the X800Pro.



Thank You.


----------



## bebopin64

cena said:
			
		

> nvidia is more better.They made graphic card for pro that ATI don't do. Just imagine 2 Quadro 4500 on your 16x SLI system.



I build computers for people a as a service for people that want custom but dont want to build, and right now im building one with SLi Quadro FX 4500s.


----------



## Computer Man5

im a computer technician and ill tell u that ati has nothing against the 7800 series 20-24 pipes?!?!?! no chance...the ATI 1800 only has 16 ...not counting memory or speed increases...and this is coming from an ati fan.


----------



## Geoff

Computer Man5 said:
			
		

> im a computer technician and ill tell u that ati has nothing against the 7800 series 20-24 pipes?!?!?! no chance...the ATI 1800 only has 16 ...not counting memory or speed increases...and this is coming from an ati fan.


Its true, nVidia has the best card out right now, and i've already heard about their future card with 30 something pipelines.

I read a MaximumPC magazine from late 2002, and the top of the line card then was the ATI 9700 128MB for $320!!, imagine what the top if the line will be in 3 years from now?


----------



## JFlo

daflo1 said:
			
		

> wat do u prefer? Nvidia or ATI


HOLY SHIT lol that is my old account and i forgot the name of.. damit lol. wow that is weird how i would find it from some1 linking to it. oh and nvidia.

oh and sweet i gota thread stickied ya for me =P


----------



## blackdragon258

Well, this is one of those debates that will go both ways.  I, personally, was an ATI guy.  I started with an 8 meg AGP Xpert 98, then 32 Meg Rage Fury Pro, Radeon 8500LE 128, and finally a 9600XT AIW.  After I managed to fry the AIW I chose to try something new.  I bought an Nvidia 6600 256MB and haven't had any problems with it.  

At this point in technology, I don't think you will notice a huge difference either way.  Simply put, technology is not where it was four years ago when I was a high schooler and after that all out power.  Hardware has finally caught up to software, so you will not notice a huge difference between 2 competing companies anymore.


----------



## Computer Man5

we will see what the X1900 Yeilds in ATIs favor..


for all those who havent seen it ..go here:

http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2653


BTW it doesnt have 48 pipes.....its doubled from the 24 Actual pipes the card has.


----------



## i.Angel

To me it doesn't really matter. I know that nVidia has the best card out right now, but then ATi is going to come out with something a little bit better and then the process continues...


----------



## P11

Im pretty sure no current Nvidia card can beat the X1800XT 512mb, the only card set-up that can beat it is the 7800gtx in SLI.


----------



## i.Angel

I wonder how the new video card by ATi will do compared to 7800GTX?


----------



## Geoff

GamerGuy8899 said:
			
		

> I wonder how the new video card by ATi will do compared to 7800GTX?


Theres a new one in the works from nVidia that has 32 pipelines.


----------



## i.Angel

Ya, but isn't ATi coming out with one that has 40 something?


----------



## Charles_Lee

there is this sweat video card from ati on sale at tigerdirect
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1647372
its still $800 in can.


----------



## redrider773

It;s $509 on newegg, where I got it.


----------



## The_Other_One

Undecided here...  nVidia is definetly on top with performace, and they had the best quality TV Out back with the GF2, but things have really changed in that respect.

My ATI Radeon 8500 had an awsome mode called Theater Mode which allowed me to play ANY overlay video on the TV while I did whatever I wanted to on my machine(I still say they stole that idea from ME  )  But yeah....  I guess for performace, Nvidia


----------



## thuyudor

i really dont care. i normal ati 9600 got 1500 on 3d mark o5


----------



## Geoff

ATI has some really nice cards, but nVidia has the best card currently out.

But i would choose a x1800XT 512MB over a 7800GTX 512MB anyday.


----------



## Archangel

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> But i would choose a x1800XT 512MB over a 7800GTX 512MB anyday.



is there a specific reason for that?


----------



## redrider773

Well, lets see if anyone with one card ccan beat my score


----------



## P11

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Well, lets see if anyone with one card ccan beat my score


a 7800GTX 512 can.


----------



## spears

the 7800gtx 512 will rip the snot outta the ATI counter part


----------



## Blue

> Well, lets see if anyone with one card ccan beat my score



You honestly think you have the fastest card on the planet? ATi made a special ATi X1800XT 512Mb just for you? Sweeeeeeeeeet how did you pull that off?


----------



## statue12

i prefer ATI ive had a 9200 se and now a ATI x800 pro and they been great.


----------



## Geoff

Archangel said:
			
		

> is there a specific reason for that?


Yes, a few:

First, they are much cheaper.
Second, I prefer crossfire over SLI
Third, I've been very happy with ATI cards.

Im not saying that they perform better, but i would rather have that card.


----------



## maroon1

why u prefer crossfire over SLI ????


----------



## Cromewell

Have you even used a crossfire board?  There must be some available by now but I've heard almost nothing about it since they were hyping it up a year ago.


----------



## brobertoy

With ATI and Nvidia being just about the only two brands available on the market there is not much choice and both of them have their pros and cons.  ATI is probably leading the way in driver stability and its HD performance, but for pure gaming experiance Nvidia seems to have designed their latest cards with the highest performance outperforming ATI.  The performance is just marginal, but it is still better in Nvidias direction.  After that said I would probably steer towards ATI because of stability and technology advances in their HD output compared to Nvidia.  It still comes down to your pocket book!


----------



## Charles_Lee

ATI!!!
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1782280&Sku=A177-3090
if you get 2 of these and make them work as crossfire, it would be amazing


----------



## maroon1

The benchmarks I saw showed the single x1900xt out performing a 512 7800gtx, but the 2 x1900xt in crossfire mode performed behind the 512 7800gtx in SLI.


----------



## redrider773

Charles_Lee said:
			
		

> ATI!!!
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1782280&Sku=A177-3090
> if you get 2 of these and make them work as crossfire, it would be amazing



you would have to get one of those and one X1900 Crossfire edition, which has the X1900XT clock speeds I believe.


----------



## Charles_Lee

maroon1 said:
			
		

> The benchmarks I saw showed the single x1900xt out performing a 512 7800gtx, but the 2 x1900xt in crossfire mode performed behind the 512 7800gtx in SLI.


how is that possible? are you saying crossfire mathod is not as good as SLI?



			
				redrider773 said:
			
		

> you would have to get one of those and one X1900 Crossfire edition, which has the X1900XT clock speeds I believe.



you are right, i just didn't bother looking for it, hehe


----------



## Blue

> Im not saying that they perform better, but i would rather have that card.



I would much rather buy the best card for the buck. Whether that is ATi or Nvidia. But that of course is just me using common sense again .


----------



## Mr.Suave

Charles_Lee said:
			
		

> how is that possible? are you saying crossfire mathod is not as good as SLI?


i read somewhere that the crossfire has the potential to be good as if not better than SLI but its still new and Nvidia has had SLI longer which is why Nvidia has the upper hand in the dual card area.


----------



## Phr3sH

Nvidia is better...i think they have really taken over the graphics industry ATM and ATI is trying to play catchup as we are seeing with their new line. As linking two cards SLI is still better then Crossfire since crossfire still needs time to develop and work its way onto more mobos


----------



## Geoff

I think that Crossfire is better than SLI.

Anyways, i just wanted to tell everyone that if your considering getting an x800GTO, get it!  The one i have overclocks very good, right now i have the core at 560Mhz, 400Mhz Stock.  The highest i've gotten so far on stock cooling is 560/1130, 400/980 stock.


----------



## tweaker

Blue said:
			
		

> I would much rather buy the best card for the buck. Whether that is ATi or Nvidia. But that of course is just me using common sense again.


 






Thank you Blue!
How I wish more people started using that....


----------



## Charles_Lee

tweaker said:
			
		

> Thank you Blue!
> How I wish more people started using that....



i don't have that, something called, "common sense?"
some people don't have that skill.


----------



## Wehrwolf

not easy to pick one out , they are both great ,
i have worked with an Nvidia , had no problems with it ,
now i have an ati card , no problems till now


----------



## Seth

Well actually, the X1800XT blows it out of the water! So it goes without saying that im an Ati man through and through, and the only compliment I have for Nvidia is their SLI technology is a bit better than Crossfire...


----------



## Mankz_91

I see that this post hasn't been updated for a long time, so ill dive right in!

Until not so long ago, Nvidia with its 7-series cards were miles ahead, with X1800 series cards, the gap came closer, but with X1900 series cards, Nvidia have lost out. The problem is that there arn't enough 7800 GTX 512 around compaired with X1900 cards- So until the G-71 card arrives, ATI is king!!

Mankz


----------



## Seth

Even so I will still be an Ati man, and by the time Nvidia get their act together and finally realease the G-71 series Ati will probaly have something else again!


----------



## Mankz_91

Yes- thats why ive bitten the bullet and orderd a X1900Xt Card!

Mankz-  

Ohh the frame rate with Dual Dual Core Opterons !!!


----------



## sniperchang

I like NVIDIA better because compared the ATI the drivers are easier to intsall. I had a friend who had trouble with is ATI drivers, I in the other hand never had any problem with NVIDIA.


----------



## Seth

I have only ever used Ati and have never had any problems with the driver install, though i cant make a comment on Nvidia drivers because i've never used them!


----------



## skidude

I really back my vote for ATI now more than ever because I have seen how my X1900XT performs.... and WOW!


----------



## Charles_Lee

skidude said:
			
		

> I really back my vote for ATI now more than ever because I have seen how my X1900XT performs.... and WOW!



well, i voted for ati, and i like it too,
but 7900 series are comming out,


----------



## i.Angel

Ya but as soon as the 7900 series comes out, ATi will be working on their next card so it doesn't matter

To me they are both equal in performance, just depends on the time you get it! 

I wonder what ATi's new card will be... X2000?


----------



## skidude

i.Angel said:
			
		

> I wonder what ATi's new card will be... X2000?



I wouldnt be surprised


----------



## deadcow

NVIDIA: ATI sucks i have had nothing but horrible experiences with them. they have horrible drivers and there stuff isnt generaly compatible with things not made by ati. I have had no problems with Nvidia i would never buy from any other company.


----------



## Geoff

deadcow said:
			
		

> NVIDIA: ATI sucks i have had nothing but horrible experiences with them. they have horrible drivers and there stuff isnt generaly compatible with things not made by ati. I have had no problems with Nvidia i would never buy from any other company.


What do you mean ATI doesnt work on things made by ATI?  I have never had a problem with a program or game not working with an ATI card.  I find ATI to be the best since there cards are usually cheaper and great performance.

Look at the x1900XTX vs the 7800GTX, the ATI card is much better and is several hundred dollars cheaper.


----------



## Altanore

I should of went with the 7800GTX when i picked my card  however, that was a bit expensive at the time... my video card performs great though, so im happy.


----------



## 34erd

ATis pwning ass now.  Can I change my vote lol?


----------



## Altanore

Funny how hardware today works... first nvidia was in the lead.. then now ATI is becoming the best?  Same goes with CPU's... Intel used to be great.. now looks like AMD is showing to create the best CPU's now.


----------



## Geoff

Altanore said:
			
		

> Funny how hardware today works... first nvidia was in the lead.. then now ATI is becoming the best?  Same goes with CPU's... Intel used to be great.. now looks like AMD is showing to create the best CPU's now.


but now Intel is catching up.  It's a back and forth game, it will never end. lol


----------



## Altanore

Guess that explains why hardware is advancing so fast.


----------



## Seth

Back onto the subject of graphics cards and not Cpu's... Ati currently has the lead in this "back and forth game" with the X1900XT though dual cards still belongs to Nvidia...just...


----------



## Geoff

Seth said:
			
		

> Back onto the subject of graphics cards and not Cpu's... Ati currently has the lead in this "back and forth game" with the X1900XT though dual cards still belongs to Nvidia...just...


well very shortly nVidia will be in the lead with the 7900 series.  If only CPU's advanced the way graphic cards did


----------



## skidude

The X1900XTX outperforms the 7800GTX in virtually all benchmarks. And 2 X1900XTX's in Crossfire is extremely close to two 7800GTX's. But like everyone has said, its a back and forth game, with the 7900 series almost out that will beat the X1900 series, but then ATI will come out with like an X2000 which will beat the 7900, then Nvidia will come out with like an 8000 series and so on... its a never ending loop.


----------



## shadowbt

i prefer nvidia


----------



## iggy101

NVIDIA!!!!!!!! although ati is catching up. but as of the moment better money value in nvidia camp.


----------



## Geoff

iggy101 said:
			
		

> NVIDIA!!!!!!!! although ati is catching up. but as of the moment better money value in nvidia camp.


its actually the opposite, the x1900XTX is much cheaper over the 7800GTX, yet offers more performance.


----------



## i.Angel

I heard that individually, the X1900 kills the 7800GTX, but when they are in multi GPU format, the 7800GTX barely pulls ahead


----------



## Seth

Barley being the opperative word there! You dont actuallt get a huge bonus from SLI its much more worth while spending the money on other hardware rather than a second graphics card!


----------



## Bryan64

Right now it's Nvidia (just got my 7800GTX 512).  Have been using an ATI 9700PRO.  ATI has given me some driver issues and it appears they are slipping over all.  I'm sure the 1900XTX is a great card, but with the twitchy drivers, I'm just not sure.


----------



## Charles_Lee

it would be interesting to see people's reaction when 7900 comes out from nvidia


----------



## thirdleft152

Im satisfied with my nVidia card, before my 6800gt i had a 9200, and i had major driver issues, and it wouldn't let me play many games. switched to nvidia and bam problem solved.


----------



## eric711

i honestly find they can be equally performant, but on average, i find you get much more bang for your buck with Nvidia


----------



## eric711

Charles_Lee said:
			
		

> it would be interesting to see people's reaction when 7900 comes out from nvidia




mines on it way...ill let you know how AMAZING it is...


----------



## planes891

ati, only because i cant afford a nvidia, which seem to cost more


----------



## cena

planes891 said:
			
		

> ati, only because i cant afford a nvidia, which seem to cost more



That's not true. Just look at the 6800GS


----------



## freebeer187

ATI buddy!!!! ati = pro


----------



## Geoff

freebeer187 said:
			
		

> ATI buddy!!!! ati = pro


coughfanboycough 

They are both very good companies, and they both have their pros and cons.


----------



## computerdisplays

*Hmm, how to vote*

Well, I'm in two minds here.  We use Nvidia in out Quicksilver G4 macs as well as ATI radeon units.  Prefer the Nvidia units though as they're easier to flash the rom from PC to Mac ;-)

for refurbished apple macintosh computer equipment from complete computer systems to peripherals and parts visit our shop

For computer monitors from CRT to TFT and 15 to 21 inch, visit our online shop to buy

for computer components and peripherals including memory, monitors and hard drives, visit our online shop


----------



## holyjunk

*cough* nvidia *cough* i am a fanboy maybe - maybe not


----------



## Skizzor

both but if i had to choose i would pick Nvidia just because I have used them before.


----------



## Jet

Only if Nvidia is better, will I buy from them. I tend to go more Ati way, just because I am so satisfied with them. Talk about a unlock and overclock to a X850XT! Still creams 7600GT....


----------



## Geoff

The best 2nd to the best video card would be the x1900XT, since it outperforms the 7900GT a fair bit.  But then again, it does cost $100 more.


----------



## Exploded_Monitor

Nvida. I had an ATI card which i had some problems with, and their customer service is just plain terrible. Returned it for an Nvidia, and I haven;t regretted it once.


----------



## Dr Studly

Southy said:
			
		

> I have heard that ATI has a problem with drivers, and getting updated drivers...


i have heard many things before... therefor they must be true right?



			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with 9000 vs 8500 ... (its the 8500 for people who dont know) ... who assumed that a bigger model number meant better?


i don't assume that, but i wish it was like that... things would be alot easier...



			
				vanp1992 said:
			
		

> I've heard that Ati cards cause problems ounce in a while an Nvidia rearely does


hmm, i think it is fair to say the both cause problems once and a while...



			
				crimsonnblue said:
			
		

> I have had both, Each company makes cards equivelent to eachother is all about getting the biggest bang for your buck.


u have speken like someone who has used both...




> [-0MEGA-] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nVidia is great for gaming, ATI is great for working with video/image editing/etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use both for differant reasons, for my home server/file storage i use Quadro 4 FX3000 256MB AGP 2xDVI-I, and for my main pc on the network (gaming pc) i am currently using an ATI x800.
> 
> For gaming i will stick with with ati but for server/network point access i will stick with the quadro seeries of cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

hmm... apparently you 2 don't see eye to eye...



			
				jesbax said:
			
		

> I prefer Nvidia.  In fact i have two of them and they use the same set of drivers.  The one ATI card i did have didn't lase 3 mounths before it went out.


funny, becuase i bet someone somewhere thinks ATI is better because once upon a time they had a bad Nvidia card 



			
				Chewbacca said:
			
		

> I prefer nvidia 'cause their cards cool better on my comp and they're like rockin' fast for gaming........but their cards are a bit on the large side...


i was always under the impression that ATI was ran cooler...



			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> How so? It's quite readily accepted that ATi cards run cooler ...


yes





			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> I'm Canadian too and Im ashamed of the marketing practices of ATI


hmm? i don't really know much about their marketing practices, so please fill me in on what they do...



			
				tomprice43 said:
			
		

> ATI always, they always turn out better in DirectX9 games. and not many games are openGL which nvidea are better with.


sounds like you have been reading rumors...


			
				ZER0X said:
			
		

> Ya with ATI people are paying a bit too much for what there getting


wow... unless i am in an illusion i always thought the ATI Radeon X850XT was AMAZING for its price, more so than any other card for the price...



			
				tweaker said:
			
		

> _Compfreak_ you are funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I've always been a Nvidia man, but about 18 months ago I bought Ati's 9800Pro. This period of time has shown me just how great Ati's drivers are, they are rock solid and I love them! But this time I'm thinking about getting myself a 6600GT or a 6800GT. As we all know the #1 bang for buck brand change over time and today it seems to be in Nvidia's favour.


^^a wise man


			
				691175002 said:
			
		

> GO NVIDIA!!!
> My first card was nvidia and I just like their drivers more because I am used to them.  Really other than that, I am just loyal.


funny, u seem to be missing out on tweaker's way of video cards...



			
				Cromewell said:
			
		

> ATI makes some good cards, so does nVidia.  And they both make some crappy cards.


^^another wise man



			
				Josh_123 said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I rekon Nvidea is betta, never used ATI


never know till ya try both


			
				DanLatimer said:
			
		

> i got an ati card and it sucked ass! it keept freezing on me and the fps was so slow that it couldnt animate scrolling on a webpage!!! it would just flash up to the next part of the page! LMAO and it was 64mb all-in-wonder!! ill never buy another ati! go nvidia!!


hmm... i think i might go out and buy a Western Digital Hardrive... oops, it broke down... this must mean western digital sucks and maxtor must be better... meanwhile another man goes to buy a maxtor... oops, it broke down... this must mean maxtor sucks and western digital is better...  



			
				deadcow said:
			
		

> NVIDIA: ATI sucks i have had nothing but horrible experiences with them.


i am guessing you are translating one bad ATI card into bad experiences



			
				Skizzor said:
			
		

> both but if i had to choose i would pick Nvidia just because I have used them before.


that would be a good reason to try ATI...


when i was noobish (and many of you might say i still am) i voted ATI... but i have never bought an ATI card or a Nvidia card... i use a Nvidia card, but this computer is kinda like a handmedown... i really didn't have a choice... if i had a decent $1000 to buy a computer i would get a X850XT because i think that is a crazy nice bang for the buck... yet if i had $2000 to buy a computer, i would get the 7900GTX... they both make great cards, they both make terrible cards, they both make excepencive cards, the both make cheap cards, they both have well priced cards, the both have not-so-well priced cards...
personally i think they are both even


----------



## Bobo

Encore4More said:
			
		

> if i had a decent $1000 to buy a computer i would get a X850XT because i think that is a crazy nice bang for the buck... yet if i had $2000 to buy a computer, i would get the 7900GTX... they both make great cards, they both make terrible cards, they both make excepencive cards, the both make cheap cards, they both have well priced cards, the both have not-so-well priced cards...
> personally i think they are both even


^^a wise man 

I really wish that people would know what they are talking about before they say which one they think is better.  I voted Nvidia, because that is what, in my noobish mind, i saw as better.  I use both an fx5200 and an ATI Rage mobile, and the ATI has actually done better in my opinion (not in performance, mind you, but in stability)  If I were to get a new card, which I am not going to, it would probably be a 6800GT.  But that doesn't mean that I wouldn't buy ATI.  

I have gotten over my fanboyism

NVIDIA ROCKS, ATI SUCKS


----------



## Motoxrdude

I have only had ATI, so i wouldnt know how good Nvidia is. WHo knows whats better. Its like saying wahts better, chevy, or ford, depends what model etc. But we all know Chevy is better


----------



## Geoff

encore4more, i said that a LONG time ago before i really knew what i was talking about.  Please dont bring up such old posts.


----------



## JamesBart

its all ive used but i'll be getting nvidia soon enough, cant wait!!!


----------



## DarkJokerX

Nvidia because thats all i have ever bought.


----------



## mlkral

I've Had both, ATI i think yuo can get more for your money but ATI drivers are shitty, NVidia is very easybut they are both good card wise.


----------



## mpisarcik

They are the same thing. Stop whinning about petty differences.


----------



## Cromewell

They are a lot of things, the same isn't one of them


----------



## f r u K

definetly nvidia cuz is the only vga brand i've ever used and cuz i saw a perfomance between these to vga's brand , so i bought nvidia 

=]


----------



## Geoff

I changed my mind to ATI.

I just looked at alot of benchmarks and game tests, and the x1800XT beats the 7900GT in practically all of them!, and its also $20 less.

Im selling my card and im looking to buy an x1800XT since its cheaper, performs better, and 512MB memory.


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> I changed my mind to ATI.
> 
> I just looked at alot of benchmarks and game tests, and the x1800XT beats the 7900GT in practically all of them!, and its also $20 less.
> 
> Im selling my card and im looking to buy an x1800XT since its cheaper, performs better, and 512MB memory.



I didn't know that it was better. I was actually considering the 7900GT but now the X1800XT looks more appetizing.

The X1800XT with 512MB is actually $299 at the lowest price. Which is the same as the cheapest 7900GT. It is not $20 cheaper.


----------



## Geoff

Heres a link to the benchmarks: http://sg.vr-zone.com/?i=3335&s=12


----------



## tweaker

I've been leaning towards ATi for a while now. Their high quality AF mode, their advanced [SIZE=-1]ring  bus memory controller, Avivo and not to mention the capability of HDR & FSAA simultaneously, makes their latest and greatest R580 products better than nVidias. IMO

Also, the X1900XTX is shipping with underclocked BJ11 modules from Samsung, making 900MHz memory possible when overclocking! OMG 

(stock XTX speed is [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]650/775) [/SIZE]


----------



## Geoff

Before i looked at that link i posted above, i thought that the 7900gt was a clear winner.  But now im wanting to go the ATI route.  I think the 7900GT only outperforms the x1800XT in Quake 4, which is a game thats designed for nVidia.

And yes, HDR and FSAA are a big plus too


----------



## Dr Studly

but now 7900GTX is better than the x1900xtx tho...


----------



## tweaker

Encore4More said:
			
		

> but now 7900GTX is better than the x1900xtx tho...


 
Heh define 'better'.

If 2 products are pretty much neck in neck and each product wins half the tests, I'm inclined to go with whatever offers the best features. The R580 is a more modern product that outphases nVidia in shader heavy environments (naturally). And dont get me started on the image quality. 

Oh, and price is also a factor.


----------



## 34erd

I agree with tweaker and Geoff.  ATi's looking real good right now.  What it might lack in sheer power it makes up in an efficient architecture.  I've been really drawn in by the ability to have AA and HDR at the same time though.  And yes, 1.1 ns RAM on a $450 card is crazy.


----------



## bnelatury

well truthfully I have not have that much exerience with the ati but NVIDIA works for all the programs that I use and thats good enough for me.


----------



## Bobo

I don't really lean either way, I will just go with whichever card is best suited to my needs.  However, Nvidia does excel in the drivers department.


----------



## Villainstone

According to my MaximumPC mag in front of me now the NV 7900gtx is the best performan card out atm.


----------



## magicman

Villainstone said:
			
		

> According to my MaximumPC mag in front of me now the NV 7900gtx is the best performan card out atm.


It's a close call between that and the X1900XTX, but what would give the 7900gtx the advantage in my book any day is the difference in noise levels with the coolers. Just have a look at these vids, it speaks volumes (excuse the pun ).


----------



## tweaker

magicman said:
			
		

> what would give the 7900gtx the advantage in my book any day is the difference in noise levels with the coolers. Just have a look at these vids


I listened to those videos before buying this card and I must say they are  highly over exaggerated, something with the mic capture just isnt right. But you  are right the XTX has a somewhat higher level of noise. But the fan never reaches top speed (like in the video) unless you manually set it to always operate at full speed. I have a 6800GT as well and believe it or not the XTX is less noisy when idle (which is whats important to me).


----------



## magicman

tweaker said:
			
		

> I listened to those videos before buying this card and I must say they are  highly over exaggerated, something with the mic capture just isnt right. But you  are right the XTX has a somewhat higher level of noise. But the fan never reaches top speed (like in the video) unless you manually set it to always operate at full speed. I have a 6800GT as well and believe it or not the XTX is less noisy when idle (which is whats important to me).


Interesting. Obviously I'd like to avoid tampering with the stock cooler on whatever card I get if possible to preserve the warranty (and I will be upgrading soon), but you would have thought for someone to go to the lengths to produce the videos, they would have made sure they were pretty  accurate. Obviously they wanted to illustrate a point.


----------



## tweaker

Yes the 7900GTX is the better option if the noise level is crucial. Replacing the cooler with a aftermarket one is an option ($30) but as the stock HSF also cools the 8 memory modules on the card Id rather avoid that.


----------



## DKdeadly

nvidia 7900gtx is the best card its better than the ati's


----------



## Geoff

DKdeadly said:
			
		

> nvidia 7900gtx is the best card its better than the ati's


The 7900GTX and x1900XTX are both excellent cards.  The x1900XTX outperforms the 7900GTX in some tests, and vice versa.

Check out these tests: http://sg.vr-zone.com/?i=3335&s=12


-Geoff


----------



## Nutcase

I´ll bet many nVidia fanboys will turn their heads when they see this offer: http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=jaxs4a&baseId=3846


----------



## Mac OS X

I like ATi better


----------



## Bobo

Nutcase said:
			
		

> I´ll bet many nVidia fanboys will turn their heads when they see this offer: http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=jaxs4a&baseId=3846


Well I don't speak German....

I would still take the 7800/7900GTX over the x1800xtx or the x1900xtx because of the noise difference, which is huge.


----------



## Nutcase

Well I am nVidia fan too but aftermarket cooler costs like 20$...


----------



## Burgerbob

I, even though i have an Nvid, would have to go with ATI... My friend has the 1900 and it is insane. And- not that loud. Should it be that big of a deal anyways? if you look at my sig, I have the euivalent of miniature wind farm (in the opposite direction). I really dont mind at all- just have the speakers turned up enough and you cant hear anything else. And who says in combat that you wouldnt get stuck next to a guy with a hairdryer? (all the time). I just dont think its that big of a deal.


----------



## Bobo

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> I just dont think its that big of a deal.


It isn't.  But in every review that I have seen, the 7900GTX and the x1900xtx have been very close in everything except noise levels, so that is why I would go with the 7900.  Well I wouldn't have that much money in the first place...


----------



## thirdleft152

i've only had one ATI and it was a radeon 9200 pro, gave me the most trouble, couldn't get the driver to work. seems like it wasn't really compatible with my system for some reason? i got rid of that thing so fast, and upgraded to a 6800GT and never looked back. of course it could have just been a faulty radeon?


----------



## 001rome

I say ati

there more simple and powerfull, look at nvidia they have like 50 different actual companies that make there cards, wich one do you choose??

I would go with ati


----------



## Burgerbob

Whatever suits your fancy- they both make great cards, and they are about the same (dont get mad at me). About the only diff is that they have different art on the heatsinks and different names, and a little software differences. I could only afford the card i have now, and it looked good. In the future, Ill probably get some ATi card, because it will suit me. Or Ill get an Nvid. I dont really go for the brand loyalty thing- except with CPUs, and that doesnt even go very far.


----------



## Geoff

They do offer pretty much the same performance, such as the x1900XTX and 7900GTX.  Sometimes ATI is in the lead, and other times nVidia is in the lead.  It all depends on who has the newest and best card.


----------



## Geoff

It looks like ATI has a new card in stock, and rumours state that it may have 64 shader units, which would be more powerful than the XBox 360's graphics.  It will also use DDR4.

http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=31862


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> It looks like ATI has a new card in stock, and rumours state that it may have 64 shader units, which would be more powerful than the XBox 360's graphics.  It will also use DDR4.
> 
> http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=31862



Sounds like it will be nice. I never knew that the Xbox 360's graphics were so good.


----------



## Geoff

AM2 said:
			
		

> I like ATI because they have better looking cards.


Thats kind of an odd reason.  So your saying that you would rather have an ATI x1300 over a 7900GT because the ATI one looks better?


----------



## Burgerbob

well... I wont go there, but i do have to say- my card is very pretty. WIth the elf and everything.


----------



## Sandeep

I Would Go For Nvidia Because they have nice visual effects and If U r 
looking for budget cards then go fro Geforce 7600GT. Ther are coool......


----------



## Burgerbob

Man! never read MaximumPC magazine... made me feel so inadequate with my wimpy rig... They are all talking about thier new "other" rig, the one with just an FX-60 in it and stuff... rgh


----------



## mrbagrat

AM2 said:
			
		

> Ya... is ther another thing i should be looking at when choosing a card?



Yes there is. btw, for an 8 year old you are pretty tech savvy, but read each 101 in each subforum. It will help a lot. 

You should be looking at pixel pipelines, vertex shaders, clock speeds, price...


----------



## eyesofvenus

I choose nVidia because for me they tend to be more reliable, had some bad run-ins in the past with ATI's...


----------



## Dr Studly

mrbagrat said:
			
		

> Yes there is. btw, for an 8 year old you are pretty tech savvy, but read each 101 in each subforum. It will help a lot.
> 
> You should be looking at pixel pipelines, vertex shaders, clock speeds, price...


omg! 8 years???? ur kidding... i don't beleive that...


----------



## eyesofvenus

AM2 said:
			
		

> Ya... is ther another thing i should be looking at when choosing a card?



A 7900Gt destroys an X1300. You would be better off comparing a 7900gt with an X1800


----------



## tearing_shit_up

which card is better  two x1900xtx 512mb or nvidia7950 GX2 512bit 1024MB PCI-E 

ATI i dont know why though i think they are over looked by many peopel


----------



## Geoff

tearing_shit_up said:
			
		

> which card is better  two x1900xtx 512mb or nvidia7950 GX2 512bit 1024MB PCI-E
> 
> ATI i dont know why though i think they are over looked by many peopel


Thats actually a hard choice performance wise.  But if i were you, i would go with the 7950 GX2 since it has 1GB of memory, and has insanely good specs.


----------



## tearing_shit_up

there not very good specs the x1900xtx  and thats a 512mb card it has better specs according to ebuyer


----------



## eyesofvenus

For me the 7950 gx2 just pips it. Has more pipelines 48 as opposed to 16(48 pixel shader processors), and it has a 512-bit interface as opposed to 256-bit


----------



## Geoff

Well remember that the 7950 GX2 is just two cards in one, it's not a single card.


----------



## Clutch

eyesofvenus said:
			
		

> For me the 7950 gx2 just pips it.


Ok, you're finished.


			
				eyesofvenus said:
			
		

> Has more pipelines 48 as opposed to 16(48 pixel shader processors)


First off, a single 7900GTX (as the 7950GX2 is based off the 7900GTX) has 24 pipes, not 16. Also, a single 7900GTX does not have 48 pixel shader processors, it only has 24.


			
				eyesofvenus said:
			
		

> and it has a 512-bit interface as opposed to 256-bit


Lastly, it has a dual 256 bit memory interface, not a full fledged 512 bit memory interface, as it still is two cards.


----------



## 4W4K3

Well said, simply having 2*256bit cards does not equal the same output as a 512bit card, especially when it comes to real world performance.


----------



## dave39

The new ATI X1900 XT or XTX series cards PWN nVidia...period.


----------



## Burgerbob

Not completely, especially CrossFire Vs. SLi... just look at some benchie results.


----------



## RadeonX

Nvidia!


----------



## 4W4K3

HAH! What a parody...user name "RadeonX" but you live Nvidia!


----------



## Nutcase

Can´t find cheaper, better ATI than my 7900GT 512MB for 300€...


----------



## trouzourt

nvidia has to be..7900gtx yeah!


----------



## Geoff

trouzourt said:
			
		

> nvidia has to be..7900gtx yeah!


Actually, nVidia's best performing desktop card is the 7950GX2.


----------



## bigl2007

*nvidia of course*

nvidia rules


----------



## Geoff

newatit27 said:
			
		

> ok so reliable wasn't the right word, is the 7900 GTX a good chocie for constant gamming, and lan parties.


The 7900GTX is an excellent choice for gamers, however for ~$100 more you can get the 7950GX2, which is effectivly two 7900GTX's combined.


----------



## lovely?

i'll back that up astroman! unfortunately i haven't the money for one...


----------



## Nutcase

I must say this: Newer mess with ATI men in your life  
Hell, they may close thread down if you say nVdia being better or they misunderstand your sayings about some one.. 
Free word is not an option in some places I guess.


----------



## tweaker

Nutcase said:
			
		

> I must say this: Newer mess with ATI men in your life


 
As long as you bring facts to the table your allowed to mess all you want. Also, if you cool down a few degrees and actually read through my posts you'll notice that I've in numerous places have stated the X2 to perform best at this moment.



			
				Nutcase said:
			
		

> Hell, they may close thread down if you say nVdia being better or they misunderstand your sayings about some one..


 
You implied that people who dont agree with you aren't thinking, don't do stuff like that and threads wont get closed.



			
				Nutcase said:
			
		

> Free word is not an option in some places I guess.


 
Go ahead and PM Ian or another Administrator if you've got a problem (or an example) of me not allowing free non condescending words.


----------



## Dr Studly

Nutcase said:
			
		

> Can´t find cheaper, better ATI than my 7900GT 512MB for 300€...


  x1800xtx


----------



## Nutcase

Encore4More said:
			
		

> x1800xtx


Is it better? I was thinking its a little better/equal than/to regular 7900GT. Maybe some tests?
I would like to see those tests where both cards are OC'ed to their max with their stock coolers in the same test  That would be interesting to see.


----------



## Habanerosky

i have had experience with both Nvidia and ATi, i recently switched to Nvidia because of their SLI. I prefer Nvidia mostly because most higher tier games are more compatible.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

Nutcase said:
			
		

> Is it better? I was thinking its a little better/equal than/to regular 7900GT. Maybe some tests?
> I would like to see those tests where both cards are OC'ed to their max with their stock coolers in the same test  That would be interesting to see.


He said it 2 years ago dude!  haha


----------



## dillon157

I have to go ATI... completely satisfied with my card. I have to say though, I haven't had too much experience with NVidia. ATI is more of a personal choice. Frankly, I think that both cards have just as much to offer on average.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

I would have to say nVidia though i was not pleased, and im not sure anyone was, with the FX series.  But this 6800 AGP is light speed for all my games, max settings, some games i can run AA some it will slow down.


----------



## ChrisDVD

my gramps has an ATI, and it sucks! (ATI ALL IN WONDER) i completly hate it.....exept the vivo capacity wich its ok...perhaps the other cards are better, but that simple got me sick, 
Nvidia for me!


----------



## pk09

My only problem with ATI is that the cards produce excessive heat compared to Nvidia but they're still both great companies....and btw ChrisDVD The all in wonders don't produce as good of quality as just a dedicated card in most cases


----------



## ChrisDVD

right, perhaps the all in ownder is more for simply the VIVO thing.... and his screen is not so great either (acer) ..... But still, i like nvidia much more better.


----------



## MadModder

Shouldn't the poll be changed to Nvidia or AMD?


----------



## Bobo

MadModder said:
			
		

> Shouldn't the poll be changed to Nvidia or AMD?


In 2008....at which point there should be a new one anyway


----------



## holyjunk

Bobo said:
			
		

> In 2008....at which point there should be a new one anyway


Really? There is real conclusive evidence that amd is buying ati?


----------



## Geoff

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> Really? There is real conclusive evidence that amd is buying ati?


Yes, it's official.

http://www.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104_543~110899,00.html


----------



## JFHuff

always used nvidia....never got a chance to use and ati card


----------



## g33 m4n

Definatly NVidia


----------



## El_CApitan

So far I've used both companies, but ill have to go with Nvidia


----------



## knockout34

ATI has better technology. ATI is better


----------



## dave597

i cannot decide i use both nvidia for my mobo and ati for my graphics but its gotta be nvidia.


----------



## Archangel

i like them both, but most games are optimized for nvidia cards,..  and as im about only gaming with my pc, so for me Nvidia is better atm.


----------



## Geoff

knockout34 said:


> ATI has better technology. ATI is better


I do agree that ATI has some great technology, such as AVIVO and HDR+FSAA, however nVidia also has some great technology.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

personally i like nvida although i havent used a whole lot of ati as i havent had the chance but i like my motherboard chipset and my gpu so i vote nvidia


----------



## knockout34

Blue said:


> I have to say it.. Sorry for all those of which I offend but here it goes.
> 
> Its soooooooo damn silly to pick one over the other and then say that one is better then the other. They are both great company’s and both have great products.
> 
> What’s good this year is not necessarily going to be what's good next.. I'd much rather pick a product because it's the best which means NVIDIA’s 6800GT over ATI's X800 Pro this year. Last time around it would have been ATI 9800Pro or XT model over just about all the NVIDIA FX series but unfortunately in my case I could only afford the 9600Pro at that time :-(..
> 
> It all comes down to who has the better product at the time.. I'm all about the best bang for the buck because too many good things are missed out when we blindly follow one company because we like it's name.
> 
> Also here's the proof for you all. It's that sort of attitude is why the 9800pro/XT is the around the same price and sometimes more then the much better X800 Pro, it's because people dont research and dont really know what they are buying 9x out of 10.. It's a fact ;-)... It's also a fact that this sort of attitude has many people thinking that the 9800Pro is still ATi's top product even when they know of the exsitance of the X800Pro.



He's right. The x1900 xtx is better than nvidia's 7900 gtx this year. but last few years nvidia has been the leader. It matters what each companies high end card is better at the time.


----------



## Geoff

knockout34 said:


> He's right. The x1900 xtx is better than nvidia's 7900 gtx this year. but last few years nvidia has been the leader. It matters what each companies high end card is better at the time.



Blue didnt mention anything about the x1900XTX/7900GTX in that post.

Not to mention that he said that a long time ago when the X series was just coming out...


----------



## SirKenin

Well.. My 2 cents..

nVIDIA is a bastard of a company.  They will stop at nothing to get to the top, including crushing anyone that gets in their way.  I absolutely hate their business ethics and refuse to support them.

If you want raw power, nVIDIA often seems to be the way to go, although ATi will come back here and there and put out a product that will stomp all over them.

If you want IQ, ATi is the way to go.  So I guess it's just personal preference.  Any nVIDIA card I've had I've hated with a passion.  I absolutely hate their drivers.  They can never seem to get them right.  They fix one game just to break two more.  Incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Burgerbob

SirKenin said:


> Well.. My 2 cents..
> 
> nVIDIA is a bastard of a company.  They will stop at nothing to get to the top, including crushing anyone that gets in their way.  I absolutely hate their business ethics and refuse to support them.
> 
> If you want raw power, nVIDIA often seems to be the way to go, although ATi will come back here and there and put out a product that will stomp all over them.
> 
> If you want IQ, ATi is the way to go.  So I guess it's just personal preference.  Any nVIDIA card I've had I've hated with a passion.  I absolutely hate their drivers.  They can never seem to get them right.  They fix one game just to break two more.  Incredibly frustrating.



http://pcexposure.com/2006/08/23/ati-introduces-radeon®-x1950-xtx/
Just have to put this in another place... look at that for a nice card from ATi.


----------



## 34erd

Those benchmarks were given by ATi... they should be taken with a grain of salt (as far as I'm concerened they're flatout lieing).


----------



## Redbull{wings}

34erd said:


> Those benchmarks were given by ATi... they should be taken with a grain of salt (as far as I'm concerened they're flatout lieing).



agreed as i dont see how their x1900xt beat out a 7950 in almost every game? unless its being run in crossfire and i still think it would be much closer than that


but still that is one nice card


----------



## SirKenin

Here's some X1900XT benchmarks that weren't given by ATi:

http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=310

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,1914692,00.asp


----------



## knockout34

[-0MEGA-];402763 said:
			
		

> Blue didnt mention anything about the x1900XTX/7900GTX in that post.
> 
> Not to mention that he said that a long time ago when the X series was just coming out...



its an example...you know, its showing that what he's saying is still happening now and is true.


----------



## holyjunk

Wouldn't it be ironic that intel now has a  kick butt proc that kills everything then ati comes out with a gpu that kills everything and intel and amd get a little win win situation. Though nvidia isn't really connecting to intel so much as amd either. But people now do associate amd with ati of course and nvidia to intel.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

Uh..no Nvidia and Intel aren't very cool with each other.Nvidia is still working with AMD if you didn't know,now they just have their rival ATI..which now can work with them + the big AMD.So its 3v1 in AMD's court right now.Soon it may be better to get an AMD processor because they might do some package deals with graphic cards and processors.

Lol at the 7800GTX killing the X1900XT in the benchmarks sir kenin posted.


----------



## tweaker

Iluvpenguins said:
			
		

> Lol at the 7800GTX killing the X1900XT in the benchmarks sir kenin posted.



Ehh, the 19XT is the superior card of the two. It's actually better than the 7900 series as well, feature (and many times performance) wise.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

Did you look at the benchmark,thats what i was lol'ing at


----------



## Archangel

i cant be bothered by having the best, of the best, of the best.   as long as my pc does its job, and it does it fine.. im happy with it.     Im glad Ati and Nvidia are such hard rivals..  because that pushes the speed/performance of the produc's were getting a lot,  at relatively low prices.

Atm i have 2 Nvidia cards,. and they do really well.    when im going to buy a new pc, im going to look wich card looks to me the best then, regardless the Brand.   because so far,.. you cant really say that Ait is better than Nvidia vice versa


----------



## Iluvpenguins

So true,i used to use Nvidia...but as you can see in my sig,i switched over to ATI.For me,it simply comes down to price to performance ratio,and this card was noticibly better than its rival 6800GT and Ultra models and at a way cheaper price.


----------



## belfong

I like them both, nut i will have to say ATI, couse i've got one


----------



## chrisalviola

just wondering why most video games promote nvidia, they even have video of nvidia when the game start. I have Nvidia on my old PC and ATI Radion on the second, Both seems OK. no problems


----------



## tweaker

chrisalviola said:


> just wondering why most video games promote nvidia, they even have video of nvidia when the game start.



* nVidia: TWIMTBP*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_way_it's_meant_to_be_played

* ATi: GITG*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Get_in_the_game


----------



## Diamondsleeper

ATI is too expensive right now for what I need.  I play BF2 and get stellar performance out of my BFG Nvidia 7900 OC 256 MB PCI express card. Got it for only $220


----------



## Shane

Ati


----------



## fade2green514

i don't even know what i originally voted, but right now i prefer ATI.... 
we'll see after direct X 10 comes out, 2007 is gonna be a good year, what with AMD merging with ATI, and intel finally came out with the Core 2 Duo (the long awaited lol).. the competition rages on haha


----------



## SnapT

Now I'm staying with NVidia, I have a GeForce6150 integrated video, and I think that is the best choice for low-priced non-game computer. (btw with my GeForce6150 I can play NFS:MostWanted medium details, I think it's great for its price)


----------



## Diamondsleeper

Nvidia for me has just become a brand I trust.  ATI could be my next card.  I just haven't heard or seen anything significant enough to make the jump.  Now that AMD has bought out ATI I'm half expecting something more out of ATI in the future.  Just like AMD caught and surpassed Intel in some areas when I used to only trust Intel and now my last three CPU's have been AMD. I might end up preferring ATI in the future.


----------



## pdc76

i chose ati, but i haven't had an nvidia card since my old geforce4. that was several cards ago. i may try nvidia next upgrade though.

i read an article in maximum pc magazine about nvidia getting caught "cooking it's drivers to reduce detail and even prevent parts of the benchmark from being rendered". nvidia called the tweaks "optimizations", but when they were removed, the card did horribly. they were referring to the geforce fx 5800.  

since reading that, in's hard for me to trust them.

i'm going to start a thread about this, for those of you out there that already took this pool and probably won't return to this thread.


source: maximumpc, october 2006, volume 11, number 10, page 53


----------



## Archangel

pdc76 said:


> "cooking it's drivers to reduce detail and even prevent parts of the benchmark from being rendered". nvidia called the tweaks "optimizations", but when they were removed, the card did horribly. they were referring to the geforce fx 5800.
> 
> since reading that, in's hard for me to trust them.



I don't see why not trust them...  i mean, if you cant see the difference in-game, why would i care about it?


----------



## pdc76

it's not about the lies, it's the principal of the matter. i have a business myself, and if i ever came across a supplier like that, i'd just stop using them. you must have nvidia.


----------



## ceewi1

Archangel said:


> I don't see why not trust them...  i mean, if you cant see the difference in-game, why would i care about it?


The program in question was 3DMark, and these 'optimizations' caused the card to receive inflated scores.  It's hardly new news, though, and both ATI and nVidia have been caught doing this in the past.


----------



## Archangel

ceewi1 said:


> The program in question was 3DMark, and these 'optimizations' caused the card to receive inflated scores.  It's hardly new news, though, and both ATI and nVidia have been caught doing this in the past.




True...   but i really wonder..   who would ever buy a grafic's card only on 3dMark scores?    I look on game fps's etc more than on 3dMark.
i mean... sure,.. a good score there does look nice ofc...   but its no reason to buy a card,..  because you buy a card to run games, not tu run 3dMark.  ( and well... if you do... you really need a hobby.. or a girlfriend  )


----------



## blood2rayne

Nvidia the best


----------



## calumn

I would choose nVidia over ATI any day. They have better cards. thats all I can say.


----------



## Blue

pdc76 said:


> it's not about the lies, it's the principal of the matter. i have a business myself, and if i ever came across a supplier like that, i'd just stop using them. you must have nvidia.


 
Thinking back I'm pretty sure Nvidia at one point fixed their drivers to score better with a certain benchmark program. At this point in the game just about everyone has lied about something . Nvidia and ATi are both great. The only smart option is to buy "the best bang for the buck". Fanboyism leads to expensive and stupid purchases at times.

Edit:



> I would choose nVidia over ATI any day. They have better cards. thats all I can say.


 
This is the sort of fanboyism I was talking about. It simply is not true... Both company's have spent time in the lead, meaning that they both compete very well with each other. One year I'll buy ATi and next time maybe Nvidia.. I like to buy smart  anything else would be dumb... right?


----------



## chiliad

NVidia! They have great products out there.


----------



## HaGa11aZ

ya, i remember when I bought a brand new Radeon 9600XT on eBay for $160... an exceptionally good price at the time...  and now I'm about to buy a GeForce 7900GT for $200.  I've weighed out all the comparisons between cards in my price range, and the 7900GT has the best performance/value ratio right now. I'm not a fanatic either.


----------



## damientbayless

Since AMD bought out ATI i'm waiting for them to create the beast as of right now I'm using Nvidia


----------



## Froz3n

Already got a Nvidia and a ATI, and Nvidia give lots of problems, generaly with OpenGL


----------



## TheOrangeDude

nvidia. xfx for ever


----------



## maroon1

TheOrangeDude said:


> nvidia. xfx for ever



eVGA, BFG and MSI in my opinion are better than XFX


----------



## tweaker

*Gee..*

Isn't it funny how the brand _you_ own suddenly equals the 'best' out there? When in fact the difference at this level is minimal at most.  

Try to think outside the box for a moment...


----------



## Archangel

tweaker said:


> Try to think outside the box for a moment...



Nvidia all the way!  why?  because i own some of their cards..





    but ofc, atm its nvidia indeed, with the new 8800.. i dont think there is much for ati to do atm    anyhow, Ati will come up with something again soon enough etc etc, we all know that, don't we?


----------



## tweaker

Heh how cute. 

Yes *Archangel *nVidia definitely has the performance edge atm with their new 8 series cards, theres no doubt about that and trust me I wouldn't mind having one. I will however wait and see what the R600 can bring to the table a little later before investing as the wait isn't that long, and besides the outed games using a DX10 environment is, hmm _somewhat _limited. And my X1900XTX isn't struggeling that much just yet, well besides with Oblivion which tend to choke down pretty much any card. =)

My point was merely that I doubt the above couple of boys can back up their claims with valid reasons as to why a brand like XFX would be better than say the MSI or vice versa. That to me smells like nothing other than immature fanboyism towards brands they just happen to own. 

Besides, the title of this thread is *Nvidia or ATI*.


----------



## v1900130

as my experience, Nvidia is more stable, it can runs smoothly and it is stable. ATI, it works not so stable, i feel like it is blasting or producing all its function to produce a nice graphics.


----------



## cdanik

Nvidia 
I have 1 computer w/ and nvidia and 1 w/ ATI, I like the Nvidia graphics beter


----------



## HumanMage

I like nvidia, but I currently have an ATI X700 pro. But that will all change


----------



## Jet

It all depends on what card you have. Obviously, if I compared a Nvidia Geforce MX440 to my ATi X1900 AIW, that wouldn't be a great comparison. However, I have had a great experience with both my Connect3d X800GTO and my ATi X1900 AIW.


----------



## newgeneral01

Yea i like nvidia better but i have a X850pro soon will flash it to XT =D


----------



## softe

ATI is junk, Nvidia has the technology and they have been in the 3D chipset for many more years then ATI, 
Nvidia is a winner in my book


----------



## StrangleHold

softe said:


> ATI is junk, Nvidia has the technology and they have been in the 3D chipset for many more years then ATI,
> Nvidia is a winner in my book


 
ATI founded in 1985
Nvidia founded in 1993


----------



## maroon1

3dfx was founded in 1994 but it ended in 2000


----------



## alchemist83

*Nvidia Or Ati???!*

Ive had cards from both.

My fav is ATI!

The newest ATI XT1950 is the nutz!

But NVIDIA is leading in terms of tech, having just made the 1st DIRECTX 10 graphics card.

U choose!


----------



## Bradan

wow u tool the 8800 gtx smokes the 1950 xtx..


----------



## alchemist83

Bradan said:


> wow u tool the 8800 gtx smokes the 1950 xtx..



tool man, i think ur find that the 8800 gtx is DIRECTX 10 card i was referring to. 

But like i said:  U choose!

And u did. And so did i.


----------



## kempoutzzz

lol not sure....I heard ATI is under AMD now, is that true?  and I wonder why....


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Because AMD bought them?


----------



## lee101

I've got Nvidia at the moment (well, temporarily integrated) but am getting an ATI soon, becuase it seemed to be the best bang for the buck. I have no preference, and don't knwo a lot about graphics. I have never used ATI before, but Nvidia seems to have lots of options


----------



## the_painter

I like NVIDIA better. ATI seems sketchy and poopy


----------



## grimxx

I can't really say I like which ever one has better performance and usually it is just back and forth so I will have to say both


----------



## Dual_Corex2

nVidia fo sho.  Green is a cool color : ).  Red is the color of blood and death.  Also cool, but no.  Plus, green is the color of money : ).  And we all know money is boss.


----------



## Geoff

the_painter said:


> I like NVIDIA better. ATI seems sketchy and poopy



How does ATI seem "sketchy and poopy"?  It's a reputable brand thats been around for a very long time.


----------



## SubDude199

I voted Nvidia ONLY because of the control center not because of performance at all. ATI confused me a tiny bit call there driver a catalist.. and having the option to download the driver only or the control center and driver confused me a bit also.. I do not like at how how ATI uses DotNet framework for there catalist control centers. Just another program i need. I also find it very easy to control everything with Nvidia and I know my way arround. when I switched to ATI's settings I was lost for a while.


----------



## TheOrangeDude

waiting to see the performance on r600. but still I will choose Nvidia, since I never use ati before nor do I think I will ever use them any ways.


----------



## spanky

the_painter said:


> I like NVIDIA better. ATI seems sketchy and poopy



I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Wolf-Hound

Nvidia is better at the moment, but I see ATI going infront in the not-too-distant future. With the release of the 8800GTX, Nvidia has jumped infront of ATI, but they may have released too soon as some customers are complaning about them being incapable with Windows Vista. The R600 will raise the bar for graphics components as they have spent alot more time and effort working on it, unlike Nvidia who released the 8800 as soon as Windows Vista came out.


----------



## murdock22

nvidia, always have used them. I find there naming easier then ATI naming of cards


----------



## ETSA

ATI has better technology and will be dominate once again, I definitely cannot see Nvidia being the only dx10 option.  Besides, how many dx10 games are there right now?  Nvidia rushed the 8 series and ATI's new series will show this.


----------



## The_Beast

I'm a Nvidia kinda guy


----------



## SubDude199

im feeling Nvidia also. I threw a few strong facts at a pure ATI fan and got him to admin that there fallin behind.


----------



## Jet

They just got out of the DX10 gate a bit late. Let's wait until we see the R600 results before we complain.


----------



## holyjunk

Also, check out this article. Ati is proly thinking "stupid nvidia, they jumped the gun and they got wounded"
http://www.tgdaily.com/2007/02/02/nvidia_lawsuit_vista_drivers/


----------



## zkiller

holyjunk said:


> Also, check out this article. Ati is proly thinking "stupid nvidia, they jumped the gun and they got wounded"
> http://www.tgdaily.com/2007/02/02/nvidia_lawsuit_vista_drivers/


lol... only in america. vista has just barely been released. what do they expect?

also, ati has had it's share of driver problems. i don't see people sueing them.


----------



## tweaker

To be honest, nVidias newest products can't really be called "Vista Ready" due to the poor drivers. I for one don't like the drivers although they do work fairly good here. The fact of the matter is you can't buy their products and be guaranteed to be able to use it flawlessly with Vista.

The point is, nVidia should have pushed the release back until they had proper drivers written for their products. It's not like they couldn't afford it, remember we won't see the R600 for another ~month.

http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=4510


----------



## mega10169

I don't see how people can prefer one hardware company over another, its just plain ridiculous. For me, its whichever company has the better performing card for the price.


----------



## bldgengineer

I've never had any luck with ati. I have an ati card in my machine now but had to go back to using generic drivers from the win cd in order to get it to act right.


----------



## Nutter

i prefer Nvidia, its got its new products coming out like the 8 series cards!! so i cant wait to buy 1!!!\

btw, this is my first post and im new!!!


----------



## Geoff

Nutter said:


> i prefer Nvidia, its got its new products coming out like the 8 series cards!! so i cant wait to buy 1!!!\
> 
> btw, this is my first post and im new!!!


They've had the 8 series out for a while 

And were glad to see some new members here


----------



## fiammanera

*Ati All The Way*

I have had very bad experience with NVIDIA. And i've had a lot of good xPERIENCE with Ati.


----------



## priteshvarsani

*Not much difference*

i choose graphics cards on their specs, so dont mind whether it is a on board graphics card made by a random company from the middle of some nowhere with 1gb graphics ram,800Mhz front side bus with hdmi and dvi outs or a brand new nvidia with 1gb ram, hdmi and dvi, 800Mhz speed, as they are both the same if you think about it


----------



## elitehacker

priteshvarsani said:


> i choose graphics cards on their specs, so dont mind whether it is a on board graphics card made by a random company from the middle of some nowhere with 1gb graphics ram,800Mhz front side bus with hdmi and dvi outs or a brand new nvidia with 1gb ram, hdmi and dvi, 800Mhz speed, as they are both the same if you think about it



Same here, specs and price are the way to go for me, I'm not going to be a loyal nvidia fan if their cards are not up to scratch. The current ATi line up is very disappointing at the moment. I was tossing between a 7900GT and a X1950 pro a few months back. I opted for the 7900GT purely because it was around the same price as the ATi card and it outperforms it in every aspect. Futhermore, I have generally found that nvidia cards have a better overclocking head room at least as far as the X1950pro and the 7900GT are concerned anyway. I think the reason for that is the core used in the X1950 Pro is the end of the line and the G71 core used in the 7900GT are also used in the 7900GTX models which are clocked 100Mhz higher then their GT younger brother. At the moment I think nvidia is the best video card company to go with.


----------



## greg73654

Well, my favs tend to be ATI, but Nvidia has a lot going for it too, the only thing that makes me choose ATI over Nvidia is the fact that Nvidia's have a LOT of heating problems...


----------



## NeedComputerFast

i think nvidia would be the choice if you really need a video card fast, however, if you wait, I hear the next gen ATI cards (coming out very soon) are monsters and out bench current Nvidia cards by a very noticeable margin. So iif you need card soon get the Nvidia, but if you wait, the good things will come to the patient with ATI.


----------



## elitehacker

The R600 looks to be really good, but that is to be expected coming out 5 months after the 8800. Regarding that heating problem with nvidia, I don't know where Greg73654 is coming from, take a look at two competing cards from both companies, the X1950 pro and the 7900GT. No matter which manufacturer you look at the X1950 pro has a massive cooling solution 99% of the time its double slots, while the 7900GT has a puny heatsink and fan. The fact that ATi needs such an extravagant cooling solution shows that it generates more heat then the nvidia, my graphics core is 45 degree Celsius at idle and a maximum of 90 when underload, but that is due to me massively overclocking it and using stock cooling, I have changed to an aftermarket one now.


----------



## zkiller

greg73654 said:


> Well, my favs tend to be ATI, but Nvidia has a lot going for it too, the only thing that makes me choose ATI over Nvidia is the fact that Nvidia's have a LOT of heating problems...


i have had several nvidia cards, all of which used the stock single slot fans and have yet to run into any such problems. i have run and overclocked gforce 2 mx 400, 6600gt. 7600gs and 7800gt in my system with no problems. *shrug*


----------



## greg73654

Well, if you can touch it in less than 5 seconds after the computer with the card in it shutdown and not get fried, than we'll talk about how cool Nvidia is... (which is exactely what happened with a previous Nvidia card I had when I was replacing it with a cooler ATI card...)


----------



## heyman421

greg73654 said:


> Well, if you can touch it in less than 5 seconds after the computer with the card in it shutdown and not get fried, than we'll talk about how cool Nvidia is... (which is exactely what happened with a previous Nvidia card I had when I was replacing it with a cooler ATI card...)



ya, i choose a card based on whether or not i can touch it after i turn it off.

you are a computer god.


----------



## skidude

Still ATI..... they make solid cards and I've never had one quit out on me. Even though the 8800 blows away the X1950XTX I still enjoy working with ATI.


----------



## Archangel

why would you be bothered about how hot a card would be?
True.. a hot card is obviously turning too much power from the supply into heat, but i gues its the results on the screen that would count also.

also, why would you even want to touch a grafic's card just after you turned off the pc?


----------



## ETSA

The new ATI's cards will make The 8 series old news.


----------



## mattsprattuk

this is like xbox vs. ps2
everyone always thinks what they have is the best
i dont care really, as long as it works


----------



## brinky2006

Have to say Nvidia in this poll.

My 7900GTO Has never let me down

Upgranding to an 8 series hopefully in the near future..

Adam


----------



## skidude

ETSA said:


> The new ATI's cards will make The 8 series old news.



?!?! When did they announce the new series of ATI cards! Link plz lol


----------



## ADE

R600...er something like that...


----------



## Ben

mattsprattuk said:


> this is like xbox vs. ps2
> everyone always thinks what they have is the best
> i dont care really, as long as it works



Correction, Xbox 360 VS. PS3 it's all about the new systems 

As long as it works? Interesting opinion. For GPU's anyways...



skidude said:


> ?!?! When did they announce the new series of ATI cards! Link plz lol



Here you go.


----------



## skidude

Thanks dude, much appreciated. I cant wait


----------



## Ben

skidude said:


> Thanks dude, much appreciated. I cant wait



Neither can I! ATI is why I'm waiting to upgrade.


----------



## ADE

they suck up 270 Watts per card. Don't think your PSU will even be close to being able to handle it. Neither will mine. Many peoples here cant.


----------



## Ben

ADE said:


> they suck up 270 Watts per card. Don't think your PSU will even be close to being able to handle it. Neither will mine. Many peoples here cant.



I know mine won't, that's why I'm waiting for the cards to come out to upgrade.


----------



## ETSA

Well I will only need done, lol.  I am not worried.


----------



## Ben

ETSA said:


> Well I will only need done, lol.  I am not worried.



Did you mean "one"?


----------



## ETSA

No I need done.


----------



## Archangel

mattsprattuk said:


> this is like xbox vs. ps2
> everyone always thinks what they have is the best
> i dont care really, as long as it works



Amen!


----------



## ETSA

Well normally people purchase what they think is the best.


----------



## SubDude199

I would like to see someone go out and buy an ATI card for $230 that can pull a 6K in 3DMark06... The 7900GTO can and at that price!.. ATI cant touch that!, thats not even overclocked or flash, looking at a solid 6500-7000 flashed, overclocked, and Vmoded!.. Period


----------



## elitehacker

If you really care about getting value for your money and performance, Nvidia is the way to go, at the moment at least. It might ALL change when X2K comes out from Ati.


----------



## LittleHaiti

Nvidia!!!!!!!


----------



## elitehacker

The polls can chance when the next generation of card come out though.


----------



## macnoob

elitehacker said:


> If you really care about getting value for your money and performance, Nvidia is the way to go, at the moment at least. It might ALL change when X2K comes out from Ati.



when will someone come out with a 1gig do you think?


----------



## Ben

macnoob said:


> when will someone come out with a 1gig do you think?



1 GB of memory for the video card? You mean something like this?


----------



## Cromewell

That's a professional card though. Desktop cards with 1GB aren't too far off but no one will need that much video memory for a while.


----------



## Ben

Cromewell said:


> That's a professional card though. Desktop cards with 1GB aren't too far off but no one will need that much video memory for a while.



I realize that, but I just wasn't too sure if he's seen it before. So just showing him what I know.


----------



## macnoob

Cromewell said:


> That's a professional card though. Desktop cards with 1GB aren't too far off but no one will need that much video memory for a while.



yeah what i meant wa a reasonable one, that i could use for gaming once the become nessecary. thanks for showing me that they have them, though i think its impractical right now


----------



## X24

if the 8600 would just come out i'd give a double vote to nvidia.......i really wanna know what time it is being launched


----------



## elitehacker

I'm aiming for a 8900 to replace my aging 7900GT.


----------



## Laptop

Go nivdia....... GO nivdia ............. GO nivdia.......


----------



## Grey410

I do hope ATI's new cards are awesome so NVIDIA will drop it's prices.  I'm a fan of both company's but right now NVIDIA is crushing ATI with the 8 series cards.


----------



## iki

I've had a 5500fx 6600 6800 ultra and now radeon 1650pro. the 1650pro is cheaper compared to its nvidia rival 7600gt and its got the same performance more or less. nvidia cant do HDR and AA whereas ATI can.


----------



## elitehacker

Um the 7600GT is WAY better than the 1650 pro, I benchmarked them myself.


----------



## maroon1

iki said:


> I've had a 5500fx 6600 6800 ultra and now radeon 1650pro. the 1650pro is cheaper compared to its nvidia rival 7600gt and its got the same performance more or less. nvidia cant do HDR and AA whereas ATI can.



You went from 6800ultra to X1650pro. Thats a downgrading !!!


----------



## elitehacker

I reckon, although the X1650pro supports shader model 3, it just lacks grunt so its pretty useless. You should have stuck with your 6800 ultra.


----------



## X24

The tell tale sign of somebody that is either A. lying or B. Not knowing what they are talking about


but seriously when is the 8600 coming out!?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## elitehacker

X24 said:


> The tell tale sign of somebody that is either A. lying or B. Not knowing what they are talking about
> 
> 
> but seriously when is the 8600 coming out!?!?!?!?!?!??!



What are you talking about?


----------



## chupacabra

Nvidia all the way, have tried ati and every single of them has to be RMA at least 2 or 3 times before getting one that partially works


----------



## elitehacker

I guess you must have hit a bad batch there, I don't think ALL ati cards are manufactured faulty, its just that their chips are overpriced and under-performing at the moment.


----------



## Ben

elitehacker said:


> I guess you must have hit a bad batch there, I don't think ALL ati cards are manufactured faulty, its just that their chips are overpriced and under-performing at the moment.



I agree, the whole card is overpriced, The only way I would buy one of there cards was if it's a DX10 card, or it was used, and cheap. I'll stick with Nvidia for right now.


----------



## zkiller

Halian said:


> I agree, the whole card is overpriced, The only way I would buy one of there cards was if it's a DX10 card, or it was used, and cheap. I'll stick with Nvidia for right now.


ok, let's be serious, if you think ati's cards are overpriced, nvidia's cards are overpriced as well. the comparable cards from each manufacturer have similar price tags and offer similar performance. 

in reference to the above, the X1650PRO is comparable in performance to a GeForce 7600GS.


----------



## Ben

zkiller said:


> ok, let's be serious, if you think ati's cards are overpriced, nvidia's cards are overpriced as well. the comparable cards from each manufacturer have similar price tags and offer similar performance.
> 
> in reference to the above, the X1650PRO is comparable in performance to a GeForce 7600GS.



Ah, I never said Nvidia's weren't overpriced, I was simply just agreeing with Elitehacker. I guess I should have specified that.

Also, though you didn't ask. What I meant by sticking with Nvidia, is that I have one of their cards, and I'm gonna keep it for a while. A lot of the cards out on the market are overpriced, and I'm not ready to pay $600 just to get DX 10.


----------



## SubDude199

zkiller said:


> ok, let's be serious, if you think ati's cards are overpriced, nvidia's cards are overpriced as well. the comparable cards from each manufacturer have similar price tags and offer similar performance.
> 
> in reference to the above, the X1650PRO is comparable in performance to a GeForce 7600GS.




LMFAO.. no its not.. the 7600 will smoke the X1650 Pro.. besieds.. i bought a X1650 pro for $200... it scored a 1,900 in 3DMark06.. Then I decided to go with Nvidia, got a 7900GTO for $230... now I pull a 6,200 in 3DMark06.. SAME SETTINGS.. $30 more!


----------



## ETSA

So you are saying one card and one benchmark with one benchmark software you have such conclusive evidence?

The models are always comparable, consider price more than model.  The high end ATI cards have outperformed Nvidia until the 8 series came out. This can be confirmed easily with a google search.


----------



## elitehacker

Not really, Just look at the budget high end category, the 7900GT and the X1950pro. The 7900GT consistently thrashes the X1950pro, I would know because I have a 7900GT and one of my friends have a X1950pro and we benchmarked it together, in the same system to get consistently results. We not only used 3dmark but real games too, and we disregarded results from Doom 3 and Half life 2 because its blatantly obvious that Doom 3 had been optimised for Nividia and HL2 for ATI.  We used games like generals and other ones that don't have the "nvidia its meant to be played" logo.

To add further salt to injury, the X1950pro runs hotter and is physically bigger than the 7900GT. So from that I base my opinion that Nvidia is better than ATi at the moment. I also know that the 7600GT thrashes the X1650pro as well, the same goes for the 6600GT to the X800GT.


----------



## SubDude199

no man.. a few weeks ago i spent about a week googling 3dmark scores and comparing them to price.. ATI couldnt keep up at all.. SO expensive for the score they were getting


----------



## elitehacker

I rest my case.


----------



## lincsman

My Radeon 9250 blows the Nvidia PCI cards out of the water  lol who cares about PCI cards? I think right now Nvidia has the best cards out. Like someone else said earlier they are both great companies it just depends on the time. It's kind of like the Olympics, they're all really good, just sometimes one is a little ahead of the other. A couple of years ago ATI was ahead of Nvidia with their 9800 and x800XT. Now the 8800 is the top card without a doubt.


----------



## Repairtech

*Nvidia is my favorit*

So far Nvidia cards have been the ones that gave me the least amount of trouble.


----------



## lovely?

elitehacker said:


> Not really, Just look at the budget high end category, the 7900GT and the X1950pro. The 7900GT consistently thrashes the X1950pro, I would know because I have a 7900GT and one of my friends have a X1950pro and we benchmarked it together, in the same system to get consistently results. We not only used 3dmark but real games too, and we disregarded results from Doom 3 and Half life 2 because its blatantly obvious that Doom 3 had been optimised for Nividia and HL2 for ATI.  We used games like generals and other ones that don't have the "nvidia its meant to be played" logo.
> 
> To add further salt to injury, the X1950pro runs hotter and is physically bigger than the 7900GT. So from that I base my opinion that Nvidia is better than ATi at the moment. I also know that the 7600GT thrashes the X1650pro as well, the same goes for the 6600GT to the X800GT.




my x800GTO would whoop a 6600-6800's butt any day of the year


----------



## maroon1

lovely? said:


> my x800GTO would whoop a 6600-6800's butt any day of the year



It depends on which 6800 you are talking about

I don't think that x800GTO can beat 6800GT or 6800ultra
http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards...a71ea59870a56c941f8c63d78&card1=321&card2=201


----------



## elitehacker

Yeah the X800GTO is a mid range card while the 6800 ultra is aimed at the high end of the market.


----------



## zkiller

SubDude199 said:


> LMFAO.. no its not.. the 7600 will smoke the X1650 Pro.. besieds.. i bought a X1650 pro for $200... it scored a 1,900 in 3DMark06.. Then I decided to go with Nvidia, got a 7900GTO for $230... now I pull a 6,200 in 3DMark06.. SAME SETTINGS.. $30 more!


i have several benchmarks proving otherwise. a X1950 Pro is about 250 :shrug:

i am a loyal nvidia customer, but ATI isn't all bad or worse then nvidia as it is being made out to be by some here. it's a matter of personal preference. which manufacturer has the fastest card flip-flops back and forth. i couldn't care less as i won't ever purchase a 500+ dollar graphics card anyways.


----------



## New_compforum_user

I prefer NVidia, probably because that's all I've ever known.


----------



## elitehacker

zkiller said:


> i have several benchmarks proving otherwise.  :shrug:
> 
> What benchmarks? A 7600GT definitely smokes a X1650 pro, there is no question about it.


----------



## SubDude199

elitehacker said:


> zkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have several benchmarks proving otherwise.  :shrug:
> 
> What benchmarks? A 7600GT definitely smokes a X1650 pro, there is no question about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.. no comparision.. and the 7600GT is SO much more affordable.. They are both prety low cards.. but X1650Pro is horrible. I had one a few months ago..
Click to expand...


----------



## zkiller

elitehacker said:


> zkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have several benchmarks proving otherwise.  :shrug:
> 
> What benchmarks? A 7600GT definitely smokes a X1650 pro, there is no question about it.
> 
> 
> 
> read my post, i never said 7600GT and the orignal conversation did not state 7600GT. i said 7600GS which is nvidia's counterpart to the X1650 pro.
Click to expand...


----------



## elitehacker

I have not benchmarked the 7600GS before, but from the experience of others, I believe the overclocking headroom of it is higher than the ATI counterpart. So even if it IS slower than the ATI marginally at default settings, it would be worth your while to get a nvidia card, because I can safely say that the 7600GS will smoke the X1650pro when its overclocked.


----------



## enderwiggin9

Go Geforce 8800!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elitehacker

lol enderwiggin9, you DO need a new comp, very badly


----------



## Master Mind

zkiller said:


> i have several benchmarks proving otherwise. a X1950 Pro is about 250 :shrug:
> 
> i am a loyal nvidia customer, but ATI isn't all bad or worse then nvidia as it is being made out to be by some here. it's a matter of personal preference. which manufacturer has the fastest card flip-flops back and forth. i couldn't care less as i won't ever purchase a 500+ dollar graphics card anyways.



lol my graphics card alone gets more then most peoples computer totalled, tell me who can beat 9000-10000 just for gfx? lol.....

Master Mind


----------



## Geoff

The x1600/x1650PRO absolutely SUCKS.  I had the x1600PRO, and it was so horrible that I sold it and bought a 7600GS, much better!  (I got 1,871 in 3DMark06 with a PD930 and the x1600PRO).

Now comparing the x1650PRO to the 7600GT is even less of a competition, the 7600GT wins hands down.

http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=447&card2=385


----------



## elitehacker

So I'm not the crazy one here!!! Phew that was relieve. I knew that I didn't skew the results of my benchmarks when I tested the X1650pro and the 7600GS. I felt so alone.


----------



## Violent 777

Right now nvidias on top but itll be interesting to see wat dx10 card ati can serve up


----------



## Geoff

Violent 777 said:


> Right now nvidias on top but itll be interesting to see wat dx10 card ati can serve up



They are going to be introducing the x2900/x2800 I believe.


----------



## [email protected]

I will stay loyal to Nvidia because that is what I have always gone with. But I do think that Ati's Graphics cards are usually more powerful for a smaller price.


----------



## elitehacker

Nvidia's got a commanding share of the votes.


----------



## Kornowski

I'm surprised there's that much of a difference, there's a lot more people favouring nVidea, I thought it'd be more balanced.


----------



## Geoff

Im going to say its because for the most part, nVidia has had either the highest performing card at the time, or they have better priced mid-ranged cards.


----------



## elitehacker

Its because they have better priced and performing mid-range cards, after all that is where the bulk of the market is, if you control mid-range, then you virtually control the market. I don't think there would be many people who are willing to spend $AU300+ for a graphics card.


----------



## Tuffie

Nvidia for life, I have liked Nvidia from the start.

Kent


----------



## elitehacker

You have a reason though? or are you just blindly following Nvidia because it was the first card that you had so you are sticking with them?


----------



## Jet

I feel I need to comment on some posts here.



SubDude199 said:


> LMFAO.. no its not.. the 7600 will smoke the X1650 Pro.. besieds.. i bought a X1650 pro for $200... it scored a 1,900 in 3DMark06.. Then I decided to go with Nvidia, got a 7900GTO for $230... now I pull a 6,200 in 3DMark06.. SAME SETTINGS.. $30 more!



You got a bad deal on your X1650 Pro, and a great deal on your 7900GTO. The X1650 Pro is a ~$100 graphics card, and the 7900GTO is a $225+ graphics card. What else would you expect? 



elitehacker said:


> Not really, Just look at the budget high end category, the 7900GT and the X1950pro. The 7900GT consistently thrashes the X1950pro, I would know because I have a 7900GT and one of my friends have a X1950pro and we benchmarked it together, in the same system to get consistently results. We not only used 3dmark but real games too, and we disregarded results from Doom 3 and Half life 2 because its blatantly obvious that Doom 3 had been optimised for Nividia and HL2 for ATI.  We used games like generals and other ones that don't have the "nvidia its meant to be played" logo.
> 
> To add further salt to injury, the X1950pro runs hotter and is physically bigger than the 7900GT. So from that I base my opinion that Nvidia is better than ATi at the moment. I also know that the 7600GT thrashes the X1650pro as well, the same goes for the 6600GT to the X800GT.



Just to let you know, the X1950 Pro's competitor is the 7900GS. Big difference.



elitehacker said:


> So I'm not the crazy one here!!! Phew that was relieve. I knew that I didn't skew the results of my benchmarks when I tested the X1650pro and the 7600GS. I felt so alone.



I thought we were discussing the 7600GT and the X1650 Pro..


----------



## elitehacker

Well jet, I know, but that fact is if the 7600GS beats the X1650 pro, then the 7600GT will definitely beat it, its just logical. I was demonstrating how I thought that the 7600GT was better than the X1650pro.


----------



## maroon1

Jet said:


> Just to let you know, the X1950 Pro's competitor is the 7900GS. Big difference.



Actually, the X1950pro competitor  is 7900GT, and X1900GT  competitor is 7900GS.

At stock speed, both ATI cards beat their competitors, but 7900 series are much better if want to overclock them


----------



## INTELCRAZY

ATI sucks up stuff that Nvidia has already released


----------



## Geoff

The x1600/1650 PRO series are horrible cards, I used to have one before selling it and buying a 7600GS, which performed A LOT better overall.


----------



## sammykinzz

Nvidia and ATI are close but i think that nvida might have the best card atm, but ATI seem the best ones to pick


----------



## nmwords

All I Can say Is If my house catches on fire the first thing i'm grabbing is my 8800GTS 640 superclocked. F tha rest.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

nmwords said:


> All I Can say Is If my house catches on fire the first thing i'm grabbing is my 8800GTS 640 superclocked. F tha rest.




Superclocked? lol.   But yes i would do the same, cept i would grab my whole computer and haul it out.  Mines nothin special really, only spent about $550 buildin it but you get attached to these things ya know!


----------



## Shane

Dual_Corex2 said:


> Superclocked? lol.   But yes i would do the same, cept i would grab my whole computer and haul it out.  Mines nothin special really, only spent about $550 buildin it but you get attached to these things ya know!



lol i would let mine burn with the house  

then claim off the insurance for a new pc.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Superclocked, eh?? Couldn't you save $20-30 and just OC it yourself?


----------



## elitehacker

Yeah, I don't see the sense in paying a hundred bucks extra just to have them overclock your card for you. I guess the benefit of that would be, if the card is unstable because the GPU has been overclocked too much, you are covered by warranty, that's what happened with early versions of the XFX overclocked 7900GT.


----------



## JustinMcG67

I have favored ATI traditionally. Although i own an NVIDIA card. I liked the quality of ATI more. NVIDIA generally will get better performance, but image-to-image I've always thought ATI's cards to do better for the most part.


----------



## DrCuddles

Excellent NVidia is in the lead, imo they are the greatest gfx card designers and are getting the promotion they deserve


----------



## Kornowski

> the grreatest gfx card designers



What have I told you!

That's your opinion, not fact!


----------



## garethcia

daflo1 said:


> wat do u prefer? Nvidia or ATI



nvidia is well the best! works well, gaming graphics are outstanding and get a vista rating of 5.4


----------



## leetkyle

I prefer ATi, but their X2900 was (quoting [H] Enthusiast) "a flop". Even the 8800GTS works better, and as much as I love ATi, I go with what is better. I prefer AMD, yet I am on a Core 2 Duo Processor.

Logical? I think so.


----------



## DrCuddles

garethcia said:


> nvidia is well the best!



That is your opinion not fact 

Just getting there before danny has another one of his angry sessions


----------



## Kornowski

> Just getting there before danny has another one of his angry sessions



Yeah, You better!


----------



## RyanEJ8

So I went to Best Buy to get a better gpu for my Acer desktop and I came having done some research only on Nvidia cards. The Best Buy sales associate points me in the direction of the ATi Radeon x1650 Pro instead. He says "look it has a 600Mhz core and 512MB of RAM for only $200! None of the other cards boast those specs for that kind of money!" Not having any knowledge of this particular gpu, I thought to myself, wow he's right. 

I had no idea this thing would be such crap. The Radeon 9600/9700 64MB in my laptop almost performs just as good. I'll be exercising Best Buys' 30 day return policy and I just sprang an extra $100 to order an 8800GTS and 500 watt power supply online.


----------



## Geoff

Once I get my 2900XT, i'll let you know who I prefer 

@Ryan, I know exactly how you feel.  I bough a x1600PRO once, but it was probably the worst card I had ever gotten, so I sold it online and bought a 7600GS which is a much, much better card.


----------



## SubDude199

no way man.. I had a X1650 PRO before this card. they both cost the same and this cars gets 3 times better score in 3dMark06.. for real, you will be lucky to hit a 2K in 3dmark06.. that is a horrible card. a Nvidia 7600GT will score am easy 3300, you will pay $150+ for the ATI, and under $100 for the Nvidia.. on top of that that EXACT card was $200+ a few months ago when I bought it, it lost value for fast. on the other hand my 7900GTO was only $210 and they are still selling for that. I am VERY happy with my nvidia and I was very disapointed for my ATI.. NVIDIA FOR LIFE..




ok. that was a impulse flame. I only read the first part of your post, now that I read it threw you agree with me..lol.,. ati sucks in price and performance.. period

anyone want to fight me on that?.. I did so so so much research and making comparisons on EVERY avalable card and Nvidia was SO SO SO much better, you can get twice the card for half the price with nvidia.

also, the "catalist" for ati sucks, you have the have dotNet framework. and you cant control each game/program seperatly like you can Nvidia. ok. im done..


----------



## elitehacker

Come on people, especially die hard ATi fans with blinkers on, no matter what angle you look at it the X16xx series was horrible. The X16xx was no match for the 7600 from nvidia. The 7600 comprehensively ripped the X16xx series to shreds, so can we move on now? I'm by no means a die hard Nvidia fan, but I like what Nvidia is churning out at the moment.


----------



## PabloTeK

I like my X1950 Pro, sure, it's about 40 miles long and requires a fair bit of juice but it puts a nice image on the screen and was a good price for the performance. It also works with Linux no questions asked unlike my old nVidia card. There's another reason I went ATi, Crossfire. The DS4, DQ6 and DS3P all support ATi's multi-GPU system. Need a new PSU though...


----------



## Geoff

elitehacker said:


> Come on people, especially die hard ATi fans with blinkers on, no matter what angle you look at it the X16xx series was horrible. The X16xx was no match for the 7600 from nvidia. The 7600 comprehensively ripped the X16xx series to shreds, so can we move on now? I'm by no means a die hard Nvidia fan, but I like what Nvidia is churning out at the moment.


Very true, especially with the x1600PRO/x1650PRO.  The only decent x16xx series was the x1650XT, but for the price, the 7600GT was still the best card.


----------



## elitehacker

You should have purchased the 7900GT or even the 7900GS instead, they are much better than the X1950 pro. At the very least you can have a way bigger overclocking headroom with the Nvidia cards.


----------



## Twist86

I prefer Nivida vs ATI mainly because I had less problems with Nivida's drives and I have had some very crappy cards from ATI

Also @ Ryan NEVER trust Best Buy when it comes computers almost all the sales reps are stupid...I should know I use to stock the computer/games/music isles and would laugh at the things they said to sell a item.

Post here then buy it online is the best/cheapest way thats 100% safe far as smart people that know their stuff goes haha.


----------



## elitehacker

They should make electronics sales people take a test or something, because the things that come out of their mouth is just hilarious.


----------



## heineken

i voted nvidia but i think they are same


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80

nvidia all the way.. i wanted to get the new intel chipset but to bad the 2900 in crossfire takes up a power house and wierd connections,


----------



## yaMI pleHouY

Nvida rocks. laff laff lol. W00t games.


----------



## Columbia747

I prefer ati, but right now i have an nvidia quadro fx 1300


----------



## justinmmm690

I just got a new EVGA nVidia Geforce 8600 GTS and it is so much better than my other computer's ATI Radeon X1950

Go nVidia!


----------



## jutnm

I JUST WANT A 8800 GTS nVidia REFERENCE CARD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## palidon112

going nvidia for my next card =D


----------



## DDTSnowman

I voted nvidia because it seems like ati/amd are asleep at the wheel, but ive owned both types of cards and i purchase based on whos on top at that time


----------



## INTELCRAZY

DDTSnowman said:


> I voted nvidia because it seems like ati/amd are asleep at the wheel, but ive owned both types of cards and i purchase based on whos on top at that time



Yeah, really, I am in the same boat as you.... Err, except when I bought this X1300PRO


----------



## Geoff

justinmmm690 said:


> I just got a new EVGA nVidia Geforce 8600 GTS and it is so much better than my other computer's ATI Radeon X1950
> 
> Go nVidia!


I dont know what your using for a comparison, or what model x1950 you have, but I did some researching and the x1950PRO is better overall then the 8600GTS.  Now if you had the x1950XT/X, the difference would be even greater.

http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=854&model2=725&chart=276
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=854&model2=725&chart=280
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=854&model2=725&chart=286
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=854&model2=725&chart=300


----------



## Jabes

in my new rig I put a BFG Tech 7800 GT OC sick little card but both ati and nvidia are good


----------



## PcDoctor

Nvidia is my first choice when building a system.


----------



## Jwippy

personally, i choose nvidia because i have always stuck with that brand.


----------



## elitehacker

Ati's current generation uses too much power and generates too  much heat.


----------



## CrwdRvn3945

*ATI is a programming mess.*



elitehacker said:


> Ati's current generation uses too much power and generates too  much heat.





Ati is just as good as Nvidia but ATI somewhat has driver/programming issues when it comes to gaming. I believe all the problems with ATI are Programming wise and are very configurable. But that requires at least some knowlege of programming and some research.

ATI MAKES LOTS OF HEAT AND LOTS OF RESOURCES.


NVIDIA IS STICKING WITH STANDARDS and Has more compatbilty.
I think ATI has their heads stuck up their chips too much. 

But business is business.

I wouldnt want to be ATI, too many people are angry witht their cards, and I think Nvidia is working with ATI Marketing wise.

no research here just a hunch.


----------



## Jbenekeorr

Nvidia - Only because i just bought an Nvidia card!


----------



## bigdavep

Had both ATI and NVidia....

Each time I've just gone for whichever suits my needs and the amount of cash in my pocket at the time...

Currently have Nvidia 7950GX2 but who knows what I'll get next....


----------



## INTELCRAZY

STILL NVIDIA!!

I love my 8800GTX, beats the living crap out of the old X1300PRO, not like that wasn't expected. ATI had buggy drivers and Catalyst in anyway was buggier than the Vista Beta release, lol.


----------



## ETSA

Are you seriously comparing a 8800gtx to a x1300pro?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

ETSA said:


> Are you seriously comparing a 8800gtx to a x1300pro?



My upgrade wasn't it?.... read my post again, "it wasn't like I didn't expect that"


----------



## Twigy

i like both because i do


----------



## elitehacker

http://www.helium.com/tm/546424/nvidia-battle-between-these

That summarises what I think.


----------



## Dazzeerr

nVidia, i love the styles of them and ofcourse the performance. Plus they are easier to follow to know what the performance is like. They just go up and up whereas Radeon have different kinds.  

Plus i love the BFG Tech vids ;o


----------



## johnny_

ATI are good but imo i would have to say nvida there just goood


----------



## wungoodshu

I've used nVidia and ATI cards... always just been more of an nVidia fan.


----------



## HumanMage

I was originally an Nvidia fan but now I think which ever manufacturer's card  performs best for the amount of money I am willing to spend thats the one I'll go with, be it Nvidia or ATI. However with that said, for the amount of money I'm willing to spend, Nvidia wins the battle


----------



## skidude

I'm still an ATI fan, their prices are simply too good to pass up. The 2900XT is $390 and is only _slightly_ worse than the 8800GTX, which retails at $500+


----------



## INTELCRAZY

If I get ATI then I want Nvidia, If I get Nvidia then I want ATI.... That's just me, lol.


----------



## oscaryu1

S3, ATI, Nvidia, Onboard...

ATI's not bad... it was my first GFX (Rage theater)

Maybe it's just my sympathy for older/worser things


----------



## elitehacker

Ati really need to lift their game, I don't see why their cards are so bulky and big?


----------



## DirtyD86

elitehacker said:


> Ati really need to lift their game, I don't see why their cards are so bulky and big?



have you seen an 8800 card lately???


----------



## elitehacker

I have, they are 28cm. 0_0 But the Ati cards seem to be bigger and I have a feeling they might run hotter, I don't know, but I know the previous generation the X1K series ran way hotter than Nvidia cards.


----------



## miky360

what is the best ATI or Nvidia card i can get with a budget of $200


----------



## Kornowski

> what is the best ATI or Nvidia card i can get with a budget of $200



You'd be better making a new thread in the video card section.


----------



## maroon1

miky360 said:


> what is the best ATI or Nvidia card i can get with a budget of $200



8800GT is going to be out on October 29th, and the 256MB version of this video card is going to be priced at $199 while the 512MB version will pricesat $249

So, just wait for two weeks and then get 8800GT 256MB


----------



## Kornowski

> So, just wait for two weeks and then get 8800GT 256MB



What will it be equivalent to?


----------



## cuongnet

Welcome to our free comparison shopping site! We'll help you:

1. Find the biggest selection from the Web's top-rated stores.
2. Compare product features, prices & reviews!
3. Get the best deal every time!


----------



## lordwars

Nvidia Best PCI-E graphics but ati best AGP and upgrades graphics... I will chose ATI... beacouse we can get free games for steam


----------



## JoeSamo

ive had both types of cards and ATI is a great card to just throw in for cheappp but nvidia ive def had better times with so im going with nvidia


----------



## elitehacker

ATi was so pathetic in 2007, it seems to have given up on high end of the market and just focus on the budget end which it hasn't been excelling in anyway. The 8800GTX G80 should not still be the top card after a year. AMD/ATi's pathetic form is slowing down research and develpment. =_=
The recent launch of the HD3870 card to rival the 8800GT was just pathetic, the G90 beats the HD3870 in every test. The only thing going for Ati at the moment is the fact that there is a shortage of 8800GT's out there so, some consumers will opt for an ATi because they don't want to wait.
Get your act together ATi!!!


----------



## jimkonow

elitehacker said:


> ATi was so pathetic in 2007, it seems to have given up on high end of the market and just focus on the budget end which it hasn't been excelling in anyway. The 8800GTX G80 should not still be the top card after a year. AMD/ATi's pathetic form is slowing down research and develpment. =_=
> The recent launch of the HD3870 card to rival the 8800GT was just pathetic, the G90 beats the HD3870 in every test. The only thing going for Ati at the moment is the fact that there is a shortage of 8800GT's out there so, some consumers will opt for an ATi because they don't want to wait.
> Get your act together ATi!!!



chill man.
ATI and AMD are blessings for those not able to spend alot of money on a PC.
let them be, what did they ever do to you?


----------



## elitehacker

Well I will tell you what AMD/ATi done to me, they are dragging the chain and reducing competiton on nvidia cards pushing up their price. They are slowing innovation because of their lack of competition. Í'm sure if Ati was competent nvidía's 9 series should be on the shelves now.
Ati is cheap, but when you take performance to price ratios, Nvidia wins hands down. Take the HD3870 and 8800GT for example, they are both around the same price, $AU350 for the ATi card and $AU390 for the 8800GT ( there are ones for $340 but they are from cheapo generic manufacturers). I'm sure if people can pay $AU350 they can shell out the extra 40 dollars for so much more performance and overclocking headroom.


----------



## Motoxrdude

If it wasnt for ati you would have a monopoly and nvidia would probably still be using there 6000 series.


----------



## elitehacker

That is exactly my point, I want ATi to pull their socks up and do some work and stop letting nvidia grabbing the market share.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I have always liked ATI a little better.. and with the new video cards out, they are giving nvidia a run for their money. I think ATI has always had a better "picture" quality over nvidia. Its not always FPS you look at, you look at what kind of picture they pruduce also.


----------



## elitehacker

Ati does not have better picture quality, I have seen the comparison between  a X1950 pro and 7900GT and that is certainly not true. I'm sure the next generation Ati cards are no different. Framerates are important too, its useless to have good "quality" graphics but it runs like a slideshow, Nvidia has the best balance of graphical grunt and quality.


----------



## Aloush

Nvidia not sure why i have just always used them


----------



## JLV2k5

nVidia for gaming I think.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

elitehacker said:


> Ati does not have better picture quality, I have seen the comparison between  a X1950 pro and 7900GT and that is certainly not true. I'm sure the next generation Ati cards are no different. Framerates are important too, its useless to have good "quality" graphics but it runs like a slideshow, Nvidia has the best balance of graphical grunt and quality.



Either way... ATI has proven to have a better value... And the reason that the 3870 has better image quality is when it is compared to the 8800GT, in ThatGuy16's case, the 8800GT sometimes have image compression troubles. I have seen it appear on other forums....

http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=547&card2=544

ATI's Shader clock, Bandwith, and Pixel fill rate are slightly higher... Making it process shader operations quicker, video game graphics are pulling shaders like crazy now, you know that... And what do shaders do?

And another thing, ATI's 3DMark06 scores sometimes whip Nvidia's 3DMark06 scores. There's FPS and then there's quality... I don't think ThatGuy16 is all that regretful of his choice in cards, too bad he could've had 2 more FPS with an 8800GT...(For what $60 extra?)


----------



## kohlrabi_Croce

INTELCRAZY said:


> Either way... ATI has proven to have a better value... And the reason that the 3870 has better image quality is when it is compared to the 8800GT, in ThatGuy16's case, the 8800GT sometimes have image compression troubles. I have seen it appear on other forums....
> 
> http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=547&card2=544
> 
> ATI's Shader clock, Bandwith, and Pixel fill rate are slightly higher... Making it process shader operations quicker, video game graphics are pulling shaders like crazy now, you know that... And what do shaders do?
> 
> And another thing, ATI's 3DMark06 scores sometimes whip Nvidia's 3DMark06 scores. There's FPS and then there's quality... I don't think ThatGuy16 is all that regretful of his choice in cards, too bad he could've had 2 more FPS with an 8800GT...(For what $60 extra?)



I just got that ATI HD2900pro for $170, so I'm happy to hear ATI's have 
good image quality.  I don't care that it is not the newest latest thing because I don't do games.   

Anyway, I'm not sure anybody else is intersted, so I'm congratulating myself,
yay kohlrabi croce. I think I shaved $300 total off the cost of my new build, 
by also going with a P35 mobo and not an x38, and by not buying an 8800 gts 512mb graphics card.


----------



## Motoxrdude

I've always used ati. Idk why, but at the time i buy computer stuff ati always has the best deals.


----------



## elitehacker

If you just look at the price and the monetary side of things then of course AMD/ATi will win. They are supposed to be the budget option. But when you factor in the other aspects such as performance to the price and other extra features, then Nvidia will win hands down. For example the HD3870 is cheap but for just a little more you can get your hands on an 8800GT and that leaves the HD3870 coughing in its dust.


----------



## oscaryu1

ThatGuy16 said:


> I have always liked ATI a little better.. and with the new video cards out, they are giving nvidia a run for their money. I think ATI has always had a better "picture" quality over nvidia. Its not always FPS you look at, you look at what kind of picture they pruduce also.



But unfortunately, not as good drivers


----------



## elitehacker

Driver is just the start of the problems with AMD/ATi, they really lack grunt. If you want high performance then stay away from them.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Last time i checked, nvida has their share of driver problems. As do all, with the 3870 and 8800GT being new they are going to be far from mature. 

You want to say the 8800GT "leaves it caughing in the dust", i think not. Oh wait, unless you call 2fps a a whooping, and every benchmark you see was taken with the outdated drivers which just suck. I decided for the 3870 on many reasons, and some being the price, OC potential, cooler, and the picture quality.

Also crossfire 3870's, "leave SLI 8800GT's caughing in its dust".

If you want high performance, stay away from nvida.. drivers are only the start of their problems ...

Dude, get real.. your sounding like a fanboy in rage, i dont know what you get out of trying to bash amd/ati. Jump into reality.


PS: When i change over to intel, shouldn't be long ill be going crossfire!


----------



## elitehacker

Yeah Sli 8800GT performance is not as crash hot as HD3870. But in the single card tests the HD3870 really lags behind. Thatguy16 you are only quoting the stock speeds, why don't you have a look at overclocked performance. Why don't you jump into reality, most gamers like to overclock, who would turn down free performance? I'm not a nvidia fan boy, I like nvidia because they performance better than AMD/ATi. I had a X800GT and 9600 before. ATi's overclocking headroom is just atrocious. They are cheap but does not represent good value for money.


----------



## oscaryu1

ThatGuy16 said:


> Last time i checked, nvida has their share of driver problems. As do all, with the 3870 and 8800GT being new they are going to be far from mature.
> 
> You want to say the 8800GT "leaves it caughing in the dust", i think not. Oh wait, unless you call 2fps a a whooping, and every benchmark you see was taken with the outdated drivers which just suck. I decided for the 3870 on many reasons, and some being the price, OC potential, cooler, and the picture quality.
> 
> Also crossfire 3870's, "leave SLI 8800GT's caughing in its dust".
> 
> If you want high performance, stay away from nvida.. drivers are only the start of their problems ...
> 
> Dude, get real.. your sounding like a fanboy in rage, i dont know what you get out of trying to bash amd/ati. Jump into reality.
> 
> 
> PS: When i change over to intel, shouldn't be long ill be going crossfire!



If you didn't know, I'm neither a ATi or nVidia fan  I proudly own a HD3850, and I love it. (Most of the time...). But all my other cards, nVidia. I have had far less problems with nVidia then ATi. The ATi card gave me BSODs (at times...). 

One of my problems, on ATi cards. An MSI X1550 and a Sapphire HD3850 (both less than a month old). They have the exact same problems. With everything in BF2 on high, including resolution and anti aliasing, the game will stop at 46% and just shut down, over and over. I finally had to use older drivers. New and CD drivers just didn't work out, both cases.


----------



## elitehacker

Isn't the HD3870 just a little bit more expensive than the HD3850? I would have thought given a choice of only those two cards the HD3870 would represent better value, if the Nvidia cards were not in the equation.


----------



## ThatGuy16

The 3850 is the best budget card honestly for the money, i think its $170. And the 3870 is $240-260.

oscaryu1, thats weird your having those problems. When you installed the new drivers. did you uninstall the old ones or use driver cleaner? What drivers are you using?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

elitehacker said:


> Driver is just the start of the problems with AMD/ATi, they really lack grunt. If you want high performance then stay away from them.





elitehacker said:


> Yeah Sli 8800GT performance is not as crash hot as HD3870. But in the single card tests the HD3870 really lags behind. Thatguy16 you are only quoting the stock speeds, why don't you have a look at overclocked performance. Why don't you jump into reality, most gamers like to overclock, who would turn down free performance? I'm not a nvidia fan boy, I like nvidia because they performance better than AMD/ATi. I had a X800GT and 9600 before. ATi's overclocking headroom is just atrocious. They are cheap but does not represent good value for money.





elitehacker said:


> Isn't the HD3870 just a little bit more expensive than the HD3850? I would have thought given a choice of only those two cards the HD3870 would represent better value, if the Nvidia cards were not in the equation.



ATI has better 3DMark06 scores... If in single card tests the card lags behind, why do the benchmarks say ~15FPS at maximum? And the 'free' performance that you are referring to the 8800GT with, was actually ~$300 at the time and the 3870 was $220-240. So if you want to pay $80 for a raise in an average of 8FPS, you go right ahead, then when can talk about your choice  Either way, ATI is better Price : Performance... 

You are saying that you aren't a Nvidia fanboy, but you're putting down Nvidia's competition?

















Imageshack is being sluggish... Does Google have img hosting?


----------



## ThatGuy16

elitehacker said:


> Yeah Sli 8800GT performance is not as crash hot as HD3870. But in the single card tests the HD3870 really lags behind. Thatguy16 you are only quoting the stock speeds, why don't you have a look at overclocked performance. Why don't you jump into reality, most gamers like to overclock, who would turn down free performance? I'm not a nvidia fan boy, I like nvidia because they performance better than AMD/ATi. I had a X800GT and 9600 before. ATi's overclocking headroom is just atrocious. They are cheap but does not represent good value for money.



Wait, your saying the new ATI cards are not good overclockers? your joking right? The 38XX's are overclocking monsters. So were the 2900's. Even more so with the new 55nm cores on the 3850/3870.

About the benchmarks, i would love to see an updated comparison with NEW drivers, all the benchmarks you see now were benched with the early drivers, that sucked. The small difference between the two could be made up by a more mature driver. And your talking what, 5fps? benchmarks, hmm... i look around, the GT wins some, the 3870 wins some..


----------



## INTELCRAZY

ThatGuy16 said:


> Wait, your saying the new ATI cards are not good overclockers? your joking right? The 38XX's are overclocking monsters. So were the 2900's. Even more so with the new 55nm cores on the 3850/3870.
> 
> About the benchmarks, i would love to see an updated comparison with NEW drivers, all the benchmarks you see now were benched with the early drivers, that sucked. The small difference between the two could be made up by a more mature driver. And your talking what, 5fps? benchmarks, hmm... i look around, the GT wins some, the 3870 wins some..



I want to see the new drivers, too. I think ATI sees that their hardware isn't recognized to be as good, I think they are trying to make up with better drivers. I still don't like Catalyst Control Center, so I use a bit of common sense and don't use it


----------



## JLV2k5

new 9000 series for nVidia soon!


----------



## ThatGuy16

> I want to see the new drivers, too. I think ATI sees that their hardware isn't recognized to be as good, I think they are trying to make up with better drivers. I still don't like Catalyst Control Center, so I use a bit of common sense and don't use it



The ONLY thing i use CCC for is to OC 

Also one thing i would like to point out, nVidia has slightly "cheated" with their drivers. They sacrafice some image quality to get a few more FPS so it looks good on paper, and benchmarks. This has been posted all over the net. I personally would like the more eye candy than the bragging right of a few FPS, which a very small OC can make up the difference with the plus of some wanted eye candy.


----------



## elitehacker

The price difference between the HD3870 and the 8800GT is around $AU50 here, that's why Nvidia is the better choice from the two.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

elitehacker said:


> The price difference between the HD3870 and the 8800GT is around $AU50 here, that's why Nvidia is the better choice from the two.



3870 is more expensive? Usually in the US, we go for the lower price...


----------



## elitehacker

ATi cards are generally more cheaper as they should be, but the difference is not big, that is why I like Nvidia so much, its not because I'm a nvidia fanboy. I will go out there and buy the product with the best price for its performance, I don't care which company its from, I just want bang for my buck.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Wait, the 3870 is the best for Price/Performance... 

I have personally used both cards, and i can say i was not impressed with what the GT had to offer, all the games seemed to be "dull" to me. Part of why i made my decision.

90% of the people that say things like you and how they "suck" have never seen or had hands on experience with the card. Most say these things because they either own a nvidia card, or just go by what the "see" online . 

You can't go wrong with either card.


----------



## Astoroth88

Nvidia all the way! I've owned 2 ATI cards and 1 Nvidia card, and the Nvidia whiped the floor with the other 2 as far as stability and compatability. Oh, so many compatability issues with ATI, not to mention they are generally more expensive.

*edit* the ATI cards I've owned were the Radeon 9500 256mb DDR2 PCI-e and an ATI x1300 512mb DDR2 AGP; the Nvidia was PNY Nvidia GeForce 7300 GT 256mb DDR2 PCI-e. I had too many compatibility issues with the ATI series, and my Nvidia card is 3 years old now, and it can play Half Life 2 at medium/high settings @1280x800 60 hz with about 55-60 fps. So I find Nvidia to be more reliable.


----------



## patrickv

am not into gaming anymore and long ago i fancied ATI but these days all i here is GForce this , GForce that, 8800GT or whatsoever. 
might as well go with Nvidia


----------



## elitehacker

I have not personally tried to overclock the HD3870, but from past experience with the X800GT and 9600 pro, ATi has really atrocious overclocking overheads, while Nvidia cards are capable of very massive overclocks. That's what I don't really like about ATi, and plus Nvidia has bigger market share and most games these days are in the "how its meant to be played" program which basically means that those games will be optimised for Nvidia cards.


----------



## Justin

Astoroth88 said:


> *edit* the ATI cards I've owned were the Radeon 9500 256mb DDR2 PCI-e and an ATI x1300 512mb DDR2 AGP; the Nvidia was PNY Nvidia GeForce 7300 GT 256mb DDR2 PCI-e. I had too many compatibility issues with the ATI series, and my Nvidia card is 3 years old now, and it can play Half Life 2 at medium/high settings @1280x800 60 hz with about 55-60 fps. So I find Nvidia to be more reliable.



hmmm. weird, i'm playing all my source games_ (i still don't have the orange box)_ on max settings at 1024x768 with my 7300gs.


----------



## Motoxrdude

If i had the money, i would go with the ati's 3000 series, so i vote ati.


----------



## Justin

i want the hd3850. can't afford the 3870. anyone have the 3850, is it any good? it's going to be a huge step up from my 7300gs.


----------



## ThatGuy16

elitehacker said:


> I have not personally tried to overclock the HD3870, but from past experience with the X800GT and 9600 pro, ATi has really atrocious overclocking overheads, while Nvidia cards are capable of very massive overclocks. That's what I don't really like about ATi, and plus Nvidia has bigger market share and most games these days are in the "how its meant to be played" program which basically means that those games will be optimised for Nvidia cards.



Yeah, well.. they have changed over the years. I had the x800, and im sure those models were horrible overclockers 

These 3870's, with voltmods are getting over 1ghz on air


----------



## JLV2k5

nVidia gaming rocks


----------



## elitehacker

Having a significant less market share than Nvidia really hurts AMD/ATi as the games in the "how its meant to be played" program increases, the number of games in that program has really increased, Crysis and UT3 are both in it. Another reason why Nvidia is better than AMD/ATi, http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_orangebox_promo.html


----------



## INTELCRAZY

elitehacker said:


> Having a significant less market share than Nvidia really hurts AMD/ATi as the games in the "how its meant to be played" program increases, the number of games in that program has really increased, Crysis and UT3 are both in it. Another reason why Nvidia is better than AMD/ATi, http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_orangebox_promo.html



You like that ATI is being monopolized by Nvidia, eh? I would like to hear that if/when Nvidia takes over and prices go sky-high.


----------



## JLV2k5

jnskyliner34 said:


> i want the hd3850. can't afford the 3870. anyone have the 3850, is it any good? it's going to be a huge step up from my 7300gs.



I have heard good things about the 3850. If you want to save some money, go ahead and get that.


----------



## elitehacker

Believe it or not, "Valve and NVIDIA have entered into an agreement to collaborate on development, distribution, events, and more. " worries me, because it seems AMD/ATi is losing alot of ground and market share. Valve had been very close with AMD/ATi in the past, the Half life series games are optimised for ATI cards, I do not know how this new agreement affects that. Half life is one of the few games that is actually optimised for ATi, most games are new part of the "how its meant to be played" program which means optimisation for Nvidia cards. AMD/ATi are not competing very well against Nvidia a lack of competition will lead to higher prices and slow innovation. I think we are beginning to see abit of that with the 8800GTX, it reined supreme for so long and now the 9 series have been delayed repeatedly. It seems that AMD/ATi has given up on the high end of the market, which is very disappointing to see. I really do not want AMD/ati to fail because Nvidia being a monolopy is a pretty bad scenario.


----------



## smoothcriminal

*Crossfire and Sli*

My dear friends, I personally own both a crossfire and an sli system... CF with x1650pros, x2 5200, and 2G of pqi turbo ddr2800. and SLI with C2D E6750, 7600GTs,and 2g of pqi turbo ddr2800. boards are very close as everything else is identical. I have to say that at this point Nvidia has the edge with the top of the maket as does Intel, BUT yes there is a but... My Amd/Ati system cost significantly less than my Intel/Nvidia system,and for your average gamer the Ati/Amd system is exponentially better than the current system most guys are plugging away with! You can read the charts as well as I can but as a day to day user/browser/gamer, theres not a dang bit of difference. Conclusion Ati for your budget guys Nvidia for the guys with the deep pockets, keep in mind the old saying is true you do get what you pay for!!


----------



## MightyKing

For a laptop, would the 256MB NVIDIA 8600M GT, would it work fine for recent games?


----------



## jacklazara

MightyKing said:


> For a laptop, would the 256MB NVIDIA 8600M GT, would it work fine for recent games?



be sure ! it'll be !! )) except crysis on extreame ))


----------



## elitehacker

Nvidia has a pretty large market share, and I don't think that is due to die hard fans, they must be doing something right to captivate and retain some much market share.


----------



## Dazzeerr

<<<< :d


----------



## jacklazara

<3 Ati , but still with nvidia


----------



## elitehacker

How can you love ATi and be with Nvidia?


----------



## pixxell

For Gaming Experience I prefer Nvidia.
For Design Graphic Purpose I prefer Ati.


----------



## TheBOSS

My first card was an ATi Rage Fury 32MB 3Dcard, I then got a Voodoo4, which didn't do smoke effects very well, so I stuck with the ATi. My first big upgrade was to the Geforce MX440 64MB, awesome midrange card at the time, but it couldn't run BF2 so I upgraded to an ATi X800GTO which was awesome, but still AGP, so when my computer was upgraded I got the Nvidia 7600GT PCIe, which was the best thing since sliced bread to me. However in all fairy tales there must be a villain which turned out to be Test Drive Unlimited, I upgraded to the 8800GTS 320MB, but sold that PC. I have since then had an 8600GT, 7900GT, 7950GT, and now have settled on the power hungry ATi HD2900XT 1GB DDR4 Monster.

I have had more Nvidia cards, they are easier to install, manage, overclock, less power needy etc etc.

But for some reason I find myself with an ATi and I love it. It looks great, goes great, and mine is only running at about 50% effifciency due to PSU, which is going to be upgraded soon. But the card still outperforms the 7950GT, even at 50%. I just love saying I have the most powerful single GPU ATi have ever produced(to date). I can't wait to get that PSU.

My vote should be for Nvidia(Empire -Star Wars), but I went for ATi(The Rebels - Star Wars).


----------



## elitehacker

That's an interesting way of looking at it. It used to be alot different before, in the Nvidia FX days, ATi was king.


----------



## G25r8cer

Nvidia b/c they go hand in hand with AMD!!


----------



## ETSA

Eh?

AMD and ATI are one company now...

I think it depends on application and price range, they are both good, it is more about best bang for the buck now..


----------



## G25r8cer

To me AMD and Nvidia go hand in hand. IDK, they just fit well together. I havent ever used an ATI but, nvidia just attracks my attention more. Just a personal preference.


----------



## Geoff

g25racer said:


> To me AMD and Nvidia go hand in hand. IDK, they just fit well together. I havent ever used an ATI but, nvidia just attracks my attention more. Just a personal preference.


Thats what I always thought as well, but then AMD goes and buys ATI, so who knows.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I have always like ATI's picture better, AMD however is lacking in the cpu market. So AMD bottlenecks their own graphics cards in a dual card settup


----------



## G25r8cer

Price is an issue for me as im a teenager. Ya if i had thousand of dollars and wanted to show it off i would go for an intel but, I am anything but a fan of intel.


----------



## Kesava

price is an issue for me, but i would still go nvidia.

if you cant afford an 8800gt then maybe you would get a hd3850 or 3870. but wait! you could get the 8800gs or 9600gt. which are equal. so nividia


----------



## G25r8cer

Not me! I'd still rather stick with AMD and i dont think anything would change my mind.


----------



## sir

By far ATI graphics cards are better on laptops, and Nvidia graphics cards are better on desktops. GeForce cards i've had in my laptops have been so undersupported and never worked properly.


----------



## elitehacker

Graphics on laptops are not designed to rival desktops anyway. The whole design of the laptop is for work on the road, so gaming is not very well accommodated in laptops, if you game on a laptop, then you have too much money to waste. And Intel and Nvidia all the way, the extra you spend on it is worth it, Intel CPUs perform better at stock and they can overclock much higher than any AMD CPUs and the same goes for the graphics side, the overclocking head room is quite big for Intel and Nvidia.


----------



## G25r8cer

elitehacker said:


> Graphics on laptops are not designed to rival desktops anyway. The whole design of the laptop is for work on the road, so gaming is not very well accommodated in laptops, if you game on a laptop, then you have too much money to waste. And Intel and Nvidia all the way, the extra you spend on it is worth it, Intel CPUs perform better at stock and they can overclock much higher than any AMD CPUs and the same goes for the graphics side, the overclocking head room is quite big for Intel and Nvidia.



Well Put! Makes sense but, i would still rather go with AMD. Like i said before if i had the money i would switch out my mobo and go buy a Q6600 but, thats not the case.


----------



## Archangel

at the moment I liem Ati better.   I find it stupid that you have to geta 600Watt powersupply to run a grafic's card, and a 1kW one for SLI for example.    sorry, but imo grafic's cards are going in the complete wrong direction there.   I picked a 3870 over the 8800gt(s) because of the lower power consumption, and I definately dont regret making that choice.


----------



## Interest

Well. Like most of the time I've been into computers, it's been nVidia, but now that I have researched more I've realized that ATI is better. This is because every ATI card that has similar to any nVidia card specs is much cheaper. I'm not really sure how good ATI is because I've never used it, but I've herd it's good. Another thing is that now ATI came out with the best video card in the world. It is the 3870 x2. It much better than the nVidia 8800Ultra, and still it is like $300 cheaper. That's why I now prefer ATI more. Imagine having 3870 x2 quad-crossfire (crossfire is the same thing as nVidia's SLI, but for ATI). The graphics would make your eyes bleed.


----------



## elitehacker

What do you mean by specs? You can not just look at clock speed and frequency, it does not work like that. In terms of real world performance ATI sucks. The architecture is different that is why they have different clock speeds.


----------



## voyagerfan99

elitehacker said:


> What do you mean by specs? You can not just look at clock speed and frequency, it does not work like that. In terms of real world performance ATI sucks. The architecture is different that is why they have different clock speeds.



I realized that when I got my Radeon X1650. I knew I should have gone with nVidia, but my dad was like "go for something with 512 MB of RAM on it!"

Next time I won't listen to him.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Archangel said:


> at the moment I liem Ati better.   I find it stupid that you have to geta 600Watt powersupply to run a grafic's card, and a 1kW one for SLI for example.    sorry, but imo grafic's cards are going in the complete wrong direction there.   I picked a 3870 over the 8800gt(s) because of the lower power consumption, and I definately dont regret making that choice.


I agree, my main reason on going ATI was for a better motherboard, not to mention Crossfire thrashes SLI. Much better scaling.


elitehacker said:


> What do you mean by specs? You can not just look at clock speed and frequency, it does not work like that. In terms of real world performance ATI sucks. The architecture is different that is why they have different clock speeds.



This guy obviously know nothing when it comes to ATI, or graphic cards period. 

This thread is for opinions, not for you to quote everyone that prefers ATI and say how "bad" it is. .. I could say the same thing "nvidia sucks". I don't because i always go for what performs and looks best. Both manufactures produce excellent cards.


----------



## mep916

elitehacker said:


> In terms of real world performance ATI sucks.



Why? Besides promoting fanboyism, can you provide any evidence thay they "suck?"


----------



## elitehacker

Well in terms of 3Dmark scores, they "suck" and also overclockability, they REALLY REALLY "suck". Also, the fact that most games these days are now in the "the way its meant to be played" program, so they are optimised for Nvidia, makes it suck even more. Even Half life which had traditionally favored ATI cards, (as in ATI consistently scoring higher than its Nvidia counterpart), is now working together with Nvidia. At the moment I'm a Nvidia fanboy because Nvidia performs well, when Ati gets its edge back like when Nvidia was in its dark ages (the FX series), I will support them and buy their cards.

And is my comment about frequencies incorrect? So Thatguy16, you are telling me that you can reliably judge performance from just the clock speed? I was just saying that you have to look at all the factors when you decide on what card to get and that includes, real world performance and overclockability, because quite frankly most people overclock these days and given a choice between a card that outperforms another at stock speeds but no overclocking headroom and a card that is  marginally behind in stock but easily thrashes the other card when overclocked, I would pick the later. That scenarios is just an extreme, it does not describe the current situation with ATI and Nvidia at the moment, Nvidia cards are as good as if not better than its ATI counterpart and when you factor in overclockability, Nvidia just streaks ahead leaving ATi eating its dust.

Nvidia does have its shortcomings, I'm not saying that its perfect, price is one. Nvidia cards are generally more expensive then its ATI equivalent, but that's also the same in the CPU market as well, with Intel and AMD. It seems that AMD/ATi wants to concentrate in the mainstream to budget range of the market, and I want high range, so that's another reason why I'm a Nvidia fanboy and proud to be one. Another shortcoming would be dual card set ups, Crossfire thrashes SLi, but I don't use a dual card set up, so that does not affect my opinion of ATi, I prefer single card set ups.

The evidence that you so crave for, mep916 is here, I have had several ATi cards myself, being 9600GT and X800GT and they were ALL worse than its Nvidia counterparts. I have benchmarked my friend's X1650 as well as X1950 pro against my 7600GT and 7900GT respectively and Nvidia thrashes both of them. That's how I know that ATi cards have a very small overclocking headroom, I have real world experience in overclock those cards. I'm not just making that up out of thin air.


----------



## ThatGuy16

You need to do you homework and see what the new ATI cards are made of.

The 3870's are overclocking monsters compares to the nvidia series. AMD makes low end CPU's, yes. But their ATI department, no. Many, many hardware enthusiasts are switching from nvidia to ATI at the moment. I never said anything about comparing clock speeds, its all about core architecture. When it comes to dual card systems, like you said Crossfire is the king of scaling. While a 8800GT has that not so noticeable gain on paper over the 3870, the 3870 in crossfire has quite a lead over the GT's in SLI. In terms of 3Dmark score and how they "suck", the GT's may have about a 1,000 point gain. Now you should look at the multiple card scores, totally different story.

Your trying to compare some of ATI's worst cards over the years, we are talking about the new generation, which are nothing comparable to what you have "owned". I have personally seen both the 8800GT and the 3870 in action.


----------



## tuxify

@elitehacker: STFU NOOB

I love you ThatGuy16.


----------



## tuxify

I revoke my last comment, because ThatGuy16 has just shown me his dualy HD3870, and now I hate him.


----------



## UpskirtHayley

i used to be loyal and a fan boy of ATi jus cause the fact that they have superior picture-quality over Nvidia.

....but now after i experience ATi long enough i notice that the rumors that ati driver suck is true. i experience many ati driver problem like some games it have conflict with ati driver ect....

im going Nvidia now.


----------



## elitehacker

The thing is Thatguy16, ATI is good for dual card systems, but I'm primarily talking about the single card market, as that is where the majority of people are in at the moment. In that market Nvidia rules supreme. The reason why people go with AMD/ATi cards and CPUs is not because they are good, its because they are cheap and usually people who can AMD CPUs and graphics cards are people on a really tight budget or does not care about performance, so they wouldn't care about ATI's dual card performance as they can't afford it anyway.


----------



## mep916

Sorry guys.


----------



## elitehacker

I would really have to check out the HD3850 or HD3870 out for myself. Although the reviews I have been reading are not convincing,
http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=703&p=8
http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews/3870-XXX/conclusion.php
I quote in the later review, "in gaming the GT is the better performer every time.", so yeah. I doubt AMD/ATI can compete effectively with Nvidia anyway, the market share that Nvidia and Intel has in the graphics and CPU market respectively makes it extremely hard for AMD/ATi to match them. Nvidia is making heaps in profits. The fact that the 8800GTX was the fastest card for more than a year shows the lack of competition from ATi.


----------



## ThatGuy16

After using both the 8800GT and the 3870, i wouldn't say those benchmarks are reliable.

The 3870 and GT are very close in performance single vs single as well. You make it sound like they are 1 billion FPS behind and are $5 hunks of junk 

Lack of competition? Have you seen what these 3870's and 3870X2s have been doing, yeah... crunching 3Dmark records. And nvidia new 9 series isn't looking promising, as its still using the G92 core. At the $600 price tag, i hope they pray that the nvidia fanboys will break their wallets for their "new" technology. At least ATI can construct two GPU's on a single PCB.

Market share, what the hell does that have to do with their quality and performance of products? Last time i checked, this isn't AMD cpu's vs Intel cpu's. By the way, if those "reviews" said the sky was purple, would you believe it? right... you would have to go and see for yourself.

Like i said before, this thread is made for people to base their choices and opinions, not for your to troll everyone to selects ATI.



> Sorry guys.


----------



## elitehacker

Regarding two GPUs on the same PCB, Nvidia did that with the 7900X2 and the 9600GT does not have a $600 price tag. The only series 9 card is a mid range one, which should be between the 8600GT and the 8800GT in terms of performance so its not going to take the speed crown. ATI is not $5 hunks of junk, all I'm saying is that Nvidia is more competitive in terms of performance. Also, market share does has something to do with their quality and performance of their products, if there is no money coming in, how can they innovate and develope new technologies?
I"m merely expressing my point of view, and I have supported my view with evidence and reviews. Obviously you can't trust everything single word of the reviews, but they seems to be done it a fair manner, that's why I have read multiple reviews and not just one.
When I get a graphics card I don't just blindly shell out extra for Nvidia, I would rather pay less and get more, I"m sure that's what every consumer's end goal is. I spend 3 weeks researching the cards before I bought my 512MB 8800GTS in Jan 2008.

I'm actually fustrated at how lacking ATi is, I really want them to do better. For all those who have done economics will know that competition fosters innovation and also price wars which both benefit the consumer. I really don't want Nvidia to become a monopoly because that will mean higher prices and slower developement. I don't have a vested interest in Nvidia ( I wish I do seeing how well they are doing at the moment ), that's why I"m very disappointed with AMD/ATi because they seem to have abandoned the high end of the market and just focus on mainstream budget end.


----------



## mep916

elitehacker said:


> Regarding two GPUs on the same PCB, Nvidia did that with the 7900X2 and the 9600GT does not have a $600 price tag. The only series 9 card is a mid range one,



He's referring to the 9800 GX2. It is $600 and it's predecessor was called the 7950 GX2.


----------



## maroon1

Who cares if 9800GX2 has 2 PCB or not ? Why would a consumer care about that when 9800GX2 performs better  ?

9800GX2 performs *much better* than HD3870 X2, just check the latest benchmarks
http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3266&p=4
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2008/03/18/xfx_geforce_9800_gx2_600m_1gb_graphics_card/9
http://www.tbreak.com/reviews/article.php?cat=grfx&id=592&pagenumber=5


----------



## ThatGuy16

I didn't say it didn't perform better, i think $400 for the X2 is a far better deal than $600 on that GX2. I'm still waiting on some personal benchmarks, to see exactly if that extra $200 is worth it. Also about it being on separate PCB's, have you ever thought about custom or after market cooling solutions on a dual PCB card, its possible, but would be far more difficult.



> I'm actually fustrated at how lacking ATi is, I really want them to do better. For all those who have done economics will know that competition fosters innovation and also price wars which both benefit the consumer. I really don't want Nvidia to become a monopoly because that will mean higher prices and slower developement. I don't have a vested interest in Nvidia ( I wish I do seeing how well they are doing at the moment ), that's why I"m very disappointed with AMD/ATi because they seem to have abandoned the high end of the market and just focus on mainstream budget end.



I'm extremely impressed with ATI lately. I had planned on getting a 8800GT myself before the 3870's caught my eye, but i also wanted a dual card setup and didn't want to be bothered with another crappy nvidia chipset..


----------



## CMF175

i just had my new pc option was a nvida 8500gt 512mb very good card i think but im not a pc gamer though


----------



## elitehacker

I have to admit ATi has lifted their game lately since the X1K but they still have a long way to go, they are fighting an uphill battle. I'm considering a dual card setup and if I do decide to get one then it will DEFINITELY be Crossfire, SLi is so disappointing.


----------



## The_Beast

I'm not an ATI guy but I just bought a 2600XT


----------



## morris14cc

NVIDIA more expensive, but with that aside, far better


----------



## mordorfields

Well i was an nvidia dude during tnt season and a little far beyond. Then there came ati. everybodys was oh waow! But now its nvidia. Listen carefully beware of ati even they go 1000000 points in 3dmark '2980'. I assume most of u played or playing games. tell me did u ever see an ati advertisement/logo in a game? Yes i know that doesnt prove everything but may give you a thought on it.
If you re into games go nvidia. cuz this my 5th ati card and always problem with drivers and graphics problems with lowest and highest systems.

NVIDIA Rulez sorry im no more ati fan. CANT BE AN ATI FAN actually. 
Thanx


----------



## aligengen

i got 7300gt ,felling well


----------



## Intel_man

mordorfields said:


> Well i was an nvidia dude during tnt season and a little far beyond. Then there came ati. everybodys was oh waow! But now its nvidia. Listen carefully beware of ati even they go 1000000 points in 3dmark '2980'. I assume most of u played or playing games. tell me did u ever see an ati advertisement/logo in a game? Yes i know that doesnt prove everything but may give you a thought on it.
> If you re into games go nvidia. cuz this my 5th ati card and always problem with drivers and graphics problems with lowest and highest systems.
> 
> NVIDIA Rulez sorry im no more ati fan. CANT BE AN ATI FAN actually.
> Thanx



Please tell me that your english is not your first language because I had a very hard time trying to understand what the hell you were saying.


----------



## mordorfields

you are right english is my 'second' language. sorry


----------



## Instinct5

lol 8800GT FTW!!!!IT WILL NEVER DIE


----------



## elitehacker

mordorfields said:


> Well i was an nvidia dude during tnt season and a little far beyond. Then there came ati. everybodys was oh waow! But now its nvidia. Listen carefully beware of ati even they go 1000000 points in 3dmark '2980'. I assume most of u played or playing games. tell me did u ever see an ati advertisement/logo in a game? Yes i know that doesnt prove everything but may give you a thought on it.
> If you re into games go nvidia. cuz this my 5th ati card and always problem with drivers and graphics problems with lowest and highest systems.
> 
> NVIDIA Rulez sorry im no more ati fan. CANT BE AN ATI FAN actually.
> Thanx



I understood that alright. Its not perfect english but its understandable. The lack of market share is really hurting ATi. Ati needs to pull a rabbit out of the hat because they are going to slip further and further away from Nvidia. I love my 512 8800GTS, absolutely AMAZING!!!


----------



## crazyvaj

I been in this computer bizz for a while now and I can tell you that is not how good the card is or what performs better.. I think what matter is what people can afford for there money.. I've own ati and invidia cards and both works as good as each other depends on how you use it and what purpose you use it for. I personnally went with HD3870 and crossfire two cards.. Just because the HD3870 has HD audio output coming from the dvi port.. meaning you won't need to work with your sound card.. Dvi to Hdmi into you HD or blueRay tv with full HD audio and video picture.. NICE to have...... I went this route just because it fullfills my needs.. I pretty sure many people feel the same as me.. Ill do one or the other...


----------



## jp198780

love ati


----------



## higa

nvidia is  better......


----------



## Geoff

higa said:


> nvidia is  better......


And why do you say this?  (Not saying your wrong, as I agree with you now, but it's nice to have some supporting evidence)


----------



## TitusvilleSurfer

Actually, the sky *is* purple. Our eyes are not very sensitive to the color so to us it appears blue. If you were one of the many animals who have better eyesight than humans, the sky would indeed be purple.



ThatGuy16 said:


> After using both the 8800GT and the 3870, i wouldn't say those benchmarks are reliable.
> 
> The 3870 and GT are very close in performance single vs single as well. You make it sound like they are 1 billion FPS behind and are $5 hunks of junk
> 
> Lack of competition? Have you seen what these 3870's and 3870X2s have been doing, yeah... crunching 3Dmark records. And nvidia new 9 series isn't looking promising, as its still using the G92 core. At the $600 price tag, i hope they pray that the nvidia fanboys will break their wallets for their "new" technology. At least ATI can construct two GPU's on a single PCB.
> 
> Market share, what the hell does that have to do with their quality and performance of products? Last time i checked, this isn't AMD cpu's vs Intel cpu's. By the way, *if those "reviews" said the sky was purple, would you believe it?* right... you would have to go and see for yourself.
> 
> Like i said before, this thread is made for people to base their choices and opinions, not for your to troll everyone to selects ATI.


----------



## ThatGuy16

The sky is red.


----------



## mep916

It's obviously green.


----------



## oregon

I'm thinking it's a mix of green and red. Depends on the time of day.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

I'm thinking of black or white, depending on whether i have the lights switched on or not.


----------



## Kornowski

No... Mikes right, It's green.


----------



## ThatGuy16

It is green, go look!


----------



## TitusvilleSurfer

Green it is. How do you guys feel about the 256MB ATI RADEON HD 2400 XT? (I already have it and joined this forum to edjahmikate myself about the world of video cards.)


----------



## elitehacker

"edjahmikate" 

Anyway, its all green at the moment


----------



## TitusvilleSurfer

elitehacker said:


> "edjahmikate"
> 
> Anyway, its all green at the moment



Educate


----------



## Vizy

elitehacker said:


> "edjahmikate"



*OMG!!! WTF IS WRONG WITH YOUR HEAD BOY??? JUST SOUND THE WORD OUT U FRIGGIN IDIOT!!!!!!! DID UR MOM DROP U ON UR HEAD OR SOMETHING??? MAN UR RETARDED. SERIOUSLY. NO JOKE.*

I'm joking. it was a joke  i didnt get what he meant either

Oh: the sky is dark purple right now to human eyes


----------



## jblah

It really depends on what you want. Kinda like AMD or Intel. For higher range graphics cards with a hefty price you can't beat ATI. Their higher range graphics cards dominate. For moderate range graphics cards NVIDIA owns the market. So unless u have over $500 to spend on just a graphics card NVIDIA is the best option.

here is an article:
http://www.tomshardware.com/2007/10/09/directx_10_shootout/page3.html


----------



## D3R1K93

I look at it this way. AMD and ATI go together since AMD owns ATI (i think? lol) and Intel and nvidia seem more popular together. I'd have to go with nvidia since Intel is the most popular of the two and it just seems more right. if you have AMD of course you're going to say ATI. well, most of you.


----------



## repo485

Nvida 8800


----------



## ellanky

You should only compare chips that are meant to compete with each other

i.e. geforce 6600 vs radeon 9600


----------



## mep916

^ lmao


----------



## sniperchang

D3R1K93 said:


> I look at it this way. AMD and ATI go together since AMD owns ATI (i think? lol) and Intel and nvidia seem more popular together. I'd have to go with nvidia since Intel is the most popular of the two and it just seems more right. if you have AMD of course you're going to say ATI. well, most of you.



Your logic is illogical!  You shouldn't associate CPU and Graphics cards, it doesn't make sense. As long as you get the best CPU and the best graphics card at the time you buy your PC. 

For example back when I bought my PC, the best on the market is AMD (with their athlon 64s) and Nvidia (with their 7000 series).


----------



## ExKonoko

Well I would have to go with Nvidia the 9000 cards rock upgraded to the EVGA o/c 9800 SLi it was a great idea. 
Right now I am running my older Diamond 3870 crossfire set and it runs nice to but not like my 9800 SLi set up did..never leave cards over clocked while at work when the ac goes out its a very sad day when 9800 SLi set up popped it was over 100 degrees in my house when i got home....


----------



## dak1b

nvidia all the way!!!


----------



## Zilveari

I voted NVidia.  I had driver conflict issues with my old radeon 9200, my 700pro had driver issues as well.  I gave them the benefit of the doubt and bought an X700, which also failed.  Anytime a pop-up notification came up, like my wireless keyboard notification when i turned caps lock on.off, the system... not a game but the SYSTEM ITSELF droped to 1FPS so to speak.

Ihave had no issues with my old 440MX PCI, nor with my 7600GT.


----------



## cRABu

I used to only buy NVIDIA cards, until 2 years ago someone gave me a ati in replace. I used ATI ever since.


----------



## darksideleader

i so far bought 3 cards, 9600SE, 6600GT, HD 3850.

9600SE, nice card, overclocks good but still slow crap.  Its a budget card, what more can you ask?

6600GT, worst card ever.  noticable dust collects in 2 weeks.  Fan is clingy and loud as hell.  Overclocks nicely, crashes for no reason.

3850, pretty nice, i play most games max settings (cept crysis of course) @ 1680 by 1050 with 2x aa.  Overclocks close to 3870 speeds.

Looking forward to ATI's new cards next month.  I got high expectations for the 4870


----------



## Dystopia

Blue said:


> I have to say it.. Sorry for all those of which I offend but here it goes.
> 
> Its soooooooo damn silly to pick one over the other and then say that one is better then the other. They are both great company’s and both have great products.
> 
> What’s good this year is not necessarily going to be what's good next.. I'd much rather pick a product because it's the best which means NVIDIA’s 6800GT over ATI's X800 Pro this year. Last time around it would have been ATI 9800Pro or XT model over just about all the NVIDIA FX series but unfortunately in my case I could only afford the 9600Pro at that time :-(..
> 
> It all comes down to who has the better product at the time.. I'm all about the best bang for the buck because too many good things are missed out when we blindly follow one company because we like it's name.
> 
> Also here's the proof for you all. It's that sort of attitude is why the 9800pro/XT is the around the same price and sometimes more then the much better X800 Pro, it's because people dont research and dont really know what they are buying 9x out of 10.. It's a fact ;-)... It's also a fact that this sort of attitude has many people thinking that the 9800Pro is still ATi's top product even when they know of the exsitance of the X800Pro.



first, not offened, second, Nvidia has pretty much always had better products...third....to ALL of you, ATI is now AMD for quite some time


----------



## darksideleader

9800XT > 5950 Ultra
x850XT > 6800 Ultra
x1950XTX > 7900GTX
2900XT < 8800 ULTRA
3870x2 < 9800GX2 
4870x2 ? Geforce 280

Only now recently ATI is on the loosing side.
3 weeks to go for the new GPU war.


----------



## G25r8cer

Nvidia for me! They have been good to me. I cant really speak for ATI as I have not owned one before but, I'll prob stick with what I know best.


----------



## mac550

got to be nVidia for me, as much as i like AMD i dont like there GPU's.


----------



## Steelshivan

mac550 said:


> got to be nVidia for me, as much as i like AMD i dont like there GPU's.



You mean ATI right?  Amd and Ati have been in "cooperation" for a little while now, but as far as I know that is as far as it goes.


----------



## Mitch?

Steelshivan said:


> You mean ATI right?  Amd and Ati have been in "cooperation" for a little while now, but as far as I know that is as far as it goes.



AMD owns ATI


----------



## StrangleHold

Steelshivan said:


> You mean ATI right? Amd and Ati have been in "cooperation" for a little while now, but as far as I know that is as far as it goes.


 
AMD bought out ATI about 2 years ago for about 5.4 billion bucks. Thats one reason there straped for cash, plus the Core 2 didnt help much.


----------



## manda_panda

I have always had Nvidia cards and they are great.  I love the single driver that works for all the various models.  Im rocken my 8800 GTS 640MB right now.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

ive had a monster fusion something or another (off brand crap from the 90's) 
a geforce2 mx 400 in my first build (yeah im going way back in time i know, i think i was 10 or 11 then)
then a radeon 9200
then radeon x1300 256
and i had a laptop (gateway mx6453)with radeon xpress 1150
then my next build had a 8500gt 512mb
and now im at the 8800gt and i can honestly say im very happy with nvidia
the and i'll probably stick with them until i see that ati comes out with something better than nvidia


----------



## dannaswolcott

*Ati*

Ati!!


----------



## Tuffie

nVidia is pwning the arse out of ATI.


----------



## Mitch?

I voted nVidia, but my HD3870 has changed my mind. Price/Power ATI has it for sure, and their HD encode/decode kills comparable nVidia cards.
Right now my Sapphire HD3870 is at 885/1356. That's with my current rig (x2 4000+. 2gb ampX ddr800, msi k8m890) and i have the fan to auto, which is generally under 60%


----------



## ThatGuy16

Wow, that card will do those clocks!? 

Sweet


----------



## headcrabCAKE

i wanna take my Nvidia vote back lol with the new ATI and Nvidia cards being way 2 expecting at release im gonna go witjh ati as they are nice and cheap and better then anything out atm (better then the 9800)


----------



## Mitch?

ThatGuy16 said:


> Wow, that card will do those clocks!?
> 
> Sweet



yeah i'll post up a gpuz shot sometime when i'm at home. i'm sure my new board might let it go a tad higher (pcie 2.0, etc)


----------



## ThatGuy16

yeah thats nice, do games play at those clocks? I know most cards take a pencil mod to get around 890 gaming stable.. If that one does it on stock volts, thats great!


----------



## Shane

im loving my 8800GT from Nvidia 
i dont mind which company i buy from,i make the decision on whats best in the performance for my price range wther it be ATI or Nvidia.


----------



## heatsink

I'm currently using an Nvidia card, but i will be using the new ATI cards when released in AUS.


----------



## heatsink

whoops double post


----------



## epidemik

heatsink said:


> whoops double post



If you hit edit. There is an option to delete it. 
You just cant delete double threads.


----------



## Mitch?

ThatGuy16 said:


> yeah thats nice, do games play at those clocks? I know most cards take a pencil mod to get around 890 gaming stable.. If that one does it on stock volts, thats great!


----------



## headcrabCAKE

isnt it time we make a version 2 of this thread? as well since 2004 peoples options have changed alot 
Nvidia might still win but will be more up to date


----------



## silver295

Ive chosen Nvidia bcuz they are the only ones i have had any experience with.. Another thread could be made but i think that more or less the results will be the same in the end.

-Silver


----------



## headcrabCAKE

well with the new ati cards coming out and they look like they actually mean high end performance from ati not just medium end or low end cards lol 

i voted Nvidia already but I'm going ati for my next card (the RV7700 4870)


----------



## ThatGuy16

Mr. Johanssen said:


>


don't work, only an "x".


----------



## dak1b

nVIDIA ! ! !


----------



## fatdragon

lol who cares about nvidia and ati because intel gma series OWNS them all.
integrated graphic ftw

jokes


----------



## Ethan3.14159

thank god you put jokes at the end, intel gma is the worst thing in computing since packard bell made computers


----------



## fatdragon

the intel gma aint that bad


----------



## headcrabCAKE

i just ordered my self a ati 4850 from dabs for £116 a bit cheaper then the other sites it will be arriving at my house Tuesday


----------



## koviktir

I've used both in several varying levels on performance towers. I like ATI, because they build some very nice cards, and XFire is technically better than SLI, but I personally prefer NVidia, for some reason. I suppose once EVGA starts pumping out some ATI cards, I might go back to them, but I've always loved my EVGA builds.


----------



## grk77536

ati rulez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!zelur ita

:d


----------



## Computer_Freak

The 4800 series will convert many

But to be honest, im not a fan Boy of any

I just want whats best, whats cheapest, and the best for the consumer

And ATI right now, is doing just that. Brilliant performing cards for less than any Competitive NVidia cards, and they are forcing NVidia to drop their prices, which is GREAT for us, the consumer


----------



## Kesava

good point. i would be tempted to convert if i wasnt loving my 8800gt so much haha.
right now even tho im a nvidia fan i still recommend the 4850/70 to everyone


----------



## jediwannabe

well as far as SLI or Crossfire its crossfire all the way, but that is way too expensive
for me.. for a single card configuration i would have to go for Nvidia.... Love the 8800GTX


----------



## Sir Travis D

Nvidia because most gaming laptops currently use nvidia sli.


----------



## Fritzjavel

LOL.. then is it agreed that if this poll was redone, ATI would be higher than Nvidia right?


----------



## Kesava

Fritzjavel said:


> LOL.. then is it agreed that if this poll was redone, ATI would be higher than Nvidia right?



personally i dont think so. even if ati are doing better. from what ive seen there are more nvidia fans who would vote nvidia anyway haah


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Considering how old this poll is, It would be interesting to lock this one and start over.


----------



## Computer_Freak

^^^^

let more people buys the 4870 first...

But yeah, i agree


----------



## Sir Travis D

I think we should let the poll go on, it would be nice if we got like 10k votes.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Going the number of people who vote isn't really representative to this poll since most of the votes are near 4 years old. 
It doesn't really do justice since the standards have changed over 4 years.


----------



## ChrisKingKiller

I would say ati now since their card is pretty good and win the fight at this time.

P.S i am not any fan.


----------



## mb87

*I'd say ATI*

ATI has done very well with the 3800 and 4800 series if you think of their price and performance.


----------



## Droogie

Looking at it from a sales point of view, Nvidia is doing better.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

tknick90 said:


> Looking at it from a sales point of view, Nvidia is doing better.



i wouldnt be surprised at all if ati has taken over in sales lately with the way the 4850 and 4870 selling like crazy.


----------



## cohen

ATI cause i like there cards 

Nvidia have lost my vote


----------



## Machin3

Nvidia people are all wrong. ATI has better performance than Nvidia. Its not too much but has better performance. According to Maximumpc.com, they have done a study on both ATI crossfire and Nvidia SLI. The benchmarks pointed out that ATI Crossfire connection has better graphics, quality, and performance that Nvidia SLI.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

ummm yeahh nvidia had the best performing card with the gtx280. but ati wins the price/performance battle. where are these benchmarks??? show them before claiming a bunch of stuff


----------



## Mitch?

maybe an update??
i mean. 2008-2004= WAY TOO LONG.
clear the poll?? anyone??


----------



## Mitch?

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Nvidia people are all wrong. ATI has better performance than Nvidia. Its not too much but has better performance. According to Maximumpc.com, they have done a study on both ATI crossfire and Nvidia SLI. The benchmarks pointed out that ATI Crossfire connection has better graphics, quality, and performance that Nvidia SLI.



i'm not sure about price/performance, but crossfire is better than sli (in connection and overall increase, forgot where, but XF is about an 80% increase in perfermance where sli was ~70%


----------



## dannaswolcott

Nvidia is ok.. but ATI Rules


----------



## ETSA

Nvidia is hurting...

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Nvidia-Q22008,6124.html


----------



## Vitek

ETSA said:


> Nvidia is hurting...
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Nvidia-Q22008,6124.html



Yes, I would say so... That's sucks... If they go low end GPU, I will have no choice to get an ATI.


----------



## Granite

wow after 4 years this thing is STILL going....


----------



## NaughtyMonkey

Both are great companies. Nvidia has been the top dog for awhile but I heard that Ati has a surprise for Nvidia, can't wait to see what they have planed to come out.


----------



## strjms72

nVidia is great for gaming, ATI is great for working with video/image editing/etc.


----------



## Christian Darrall

No offence but this thread is like asking people what they like more tea or coffee. they are both good, which is why i didn't poll.

this will go on forever but if i had to choose who ever has the best card at the best price same with intel and amd if amd have a quad core at £200 and intel have one at £100. then what are amd still better. its all bout personal preference yes they are both good personally Nvidia card look EVIL and ATIs look weak and breakable. ATI too much plastic and not enough carbon fibre (hence carbon fibre makes cars go quicker but plastics lite)

which ones better vista or windows 95se


----------



## Jerrick

Christian Darrall said:


> No offence but this thread is like asking people what they like more tea or coffee. they are both good, which is why i didn't poll.
> 
> this will go on forever but if i had to choose who ever has the best card at the best price same with intel and amd if amd have a quad core at £200 and intel have one at £100. then what are amd still better. its all bout personal preference yes they are both good personally Nvidia card look EVIL and ATIs look weak and breakable. ATI too much plastic and not enough carbon fibre (hence carbon fibre makes cars go quicker but plastics lite)
> 
> which ones better vista or windows 95se


 

 My prefrence is whatever on has the best performance in my price range. Right now, that happenes to be ati.

Next time I want to upgrade and I see that nvidia now has the best budge/performance card for around $300, ill go with them, then if ati pulls ahead, ill go ati.

Look wise its defintely prefrence. I dont have too many feelings for nvida cards design, but I like the way ati cards look. 

Oh well, this poll doesnt do to well though, cause it has votes from 4 years ago. If this thread was only made one month ago, who do you think would have more votes?


----------



## Christian Darrall

well its gotta be nvidia by far,


----------



## funkysnair

to be fair this thread was started in "2004" things have changed alot and ati are producing some really good cards now and i think this poll is not showing the truth for todays market!!!

i think if there was an updated "2008" version it would be different

I VOTE FOR NEW POLL!!!!


----------



## Computer_Freak

Jerrick said:


> Look wise its defintely prefrence. I dont have too many feelings for nvida cards design, but I like the way ati cards look.



And you dont really get to ''see'' the card as its top down. You just see the side and sometime can see a little under (depending how high the case is, and if there is a window)

Im actually very sorry for fanboys. They miss out on getting the best

I get whats best ATM and what i can get a good deal for.


----------



## Jerrick

Computer_Freak said:


> And you dont really get to ''see'' the card as its top down. You just see the side and sometime can see a little under (depending how high the case is, and if there is a window)
> 
> Im actually very sorry for fanboys. They miss out on getting the best
> 
> I get whats best ATM and what i can get a good deal for.


 
Yeah, haha. Ill see my card for about 5mins of opening the package, and putting it in my case. From there, I never see it unless I need to open my case again. 

Maybe some day ill get a windowed case and load it with lights and care about looks. Probably not though.


----------



## computeruler

right now it would deff have to be nvidia with their 48x0 cards


----------



## CG man

I googled about ATi cards drivers and it doesnt look good for ATi especialy their AGP  drivers  so Im going back to Nvidia their drivers never gave me the same amount of grief ATI gave me.


----------



## elitehacker

Christian Darrall said:


> No offence but this thread is like asking people what they like more tea or coffee. they are both good, which is why i didn't poll.



You do have a point, but unfortunately we can not have both and that applies for graphics cards just as well as coffee or tea. In a perfect world we can get the best of Nvidia and ATi and merge them into one super card...

Nvidia and ATi both have their respective strengths and weaknesses like Nvidia being generally more overclockable but ATi being better value for money. It all depends on what each invididual want or expect to get from a card and that greatly influences their perference. Some people prefer performance at all cost with money being no object, others might want performance but at the optimal price etc etc, that's why this debate will rage on because of people's differing views and personal needs and expectations.


----------



## Okedokey

... an old and stupid thread that should die.


----------



## omechengineeru

nVIDIA FAN BOY!!!!!!!


----------



## Xp_Office

i voted for nvidia but ati have become experts on gamming for the past few years they have a new card out that whips out any card on the market 

but now intel are making 1 with mini processors on the card werid huh lol


----------



## Okedokey

XP, nVidia has owned the gaming market for the last 2 years.  I am not a nVidia fanboy, but they simply did.  ATi have released a great GPU, but to be honest their driver support is abysmal.  The 8.8 catalyst driver is laughable.  nVidia on the other hand has enabled physX on all 8+ gpus.  Now thats something.  I don't think it will be long before the architecture from the 280 series nvidia cards becomes more afordable, and woops ATi back again.


----------



## mep916

bigfellla said:


> ATi have released a great GPU, but to be honest their driver support is abysmal.  The 8.8 catalyst driver is laughable.



Why do you say that?


----------



## Okedokey

It doesn't support 4850 c/f properly and is slower than 8.7 but does remedy the heat issues.  Based on my research it should still be beta.


----------



## Machin3

ATI crossfire is better than NVIDIA sli. Maximum PC did a study on the two and came to a conclusion that Crossfire has better performance and visual performance.


----------



## mechoption

Nvidia lost my support when their forceware drivers stopped supporting non-HDTV  Now I have to roll back to old drivers every time I want to watch a movie in COLOUR !!


----------



## mac550

mechoption said:


> Nvidia lost my support when their forceware drivers stopped supporting non-HDTV  Now I have to roll back to old drivers every time I want to watch a movie in COLOUR !!



lol opps


----------



## Asonda

ATi all day long. Their HD4870X2 is just pure porn.


----------



## ramiel-care

I cannot say who it is because every year they improved their card. Maybe today ATI will be the best but how about if NVIDIA will improved another video card. It all to you what are your toughts. Peace!!!!


----------



## TechShark

Started off with Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 , then went to ati radeon 9800pro, Now im back to Nvidia 8800GT, Having used both i'd have to choose Nvidia, But i do believe they both make great cards, just personal preference....Chevy or ford...kinda question to me. (Chevy all the way lol)


----------



## /\E

Nvidia for performance...
ATi for drivers & underrated performance...

Nvidia has really screwed up with their drivers here lately, it might be where they are trying to implement CUDA. I have had Nvidia's drivers crash on the 8600M GT in my laptop and both of my Windows desktops.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> Nvidia for performance...
> ATi for drivers & underrated performance...


I laugh at the irony of your statement... you say NVIDIA for performance and ATi for underrated performance, even though ATI currently has the fastest card on the market, and you say ATi for drivers even though ATI has been having a fair bit of trouble getting their 4-series drivers fixed up. That deserves a royal lol


----------



## TechShark

hackapelite said:


> I laugh at the irony of your statement... you say NVIDIA for performance and ATi for underrated performance, even though ATI currently has the fastest card on the market, and you say ATi for drivers even though ATI has been having a fair bit of trouble getting their 4-series drivers fixed up. That deserves a royal lol



lol^^ reason why i dont say anything i know im not %100 about.

you just lose plenty of credibility


----------



## Moocher

Nvidia...just preference


----------



## /\E

hackapelite said:


> I laugh at the irony of your statement... you say NVIDIA for performance and ATi for underrated performance, even though ATI currently has the fastest card on the market, and you say ATi for drivers even though ATI has been having a fair bit of trouble getting their 4-series drivers fixed up. That deserves a royal lol



Do you know some of your stuff?

First of all, ATi has been "worse" since the release of the 8-series cards. This is because the 2900XT ran hot and was not on par with the 8800GTX. ATi has still not made a recovery from that and AMD's stocks show it. ATi's drivers are still more efficient with their cards when compared to Nvidia. They may be a PITA to install but that's probably in the CCC itself rather than in the driver that CCC applies. In my opinion, ATi is still underrated.. Most ppl look at the GTX 280, GTX 260, 9800GTX/+, and 9800GX2 before considering a 48-series. If you ask me, ATi has some marketing skills to work on, I don't think AMD has ever had marketing skills and their acquisition of ATi a couple years back didn't help ATi's marketing.


----------



## mep916

/\E said:


> Do you know some of your stuff?



Yes, he does. 



/\E said:


> If you ask me, ATi has some marketing skills to work on, I don't think AMD has ever had marketing skills and their acquisition of ATi a couple years back didn't help ATi's marketing.



I totally agree, although it would be a mistake to easily dismiss the problems AMD have had with releasing solid drivers. Do you know your stuff? If so, solve this.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> Do you know some of your stuff?


Yes.



> First of all, ATi *has been* "worse" since the release of the 8-series cards.


Exactly. _Has_ been. _Is_ not.



> This is because the 2900XT ran hot and was not on par with the 8800GTX. ATi has still not made a recovery from that and AMD's stocks show it.


Actually 2900XT was a really good card, as I learned some time ago (yes, I though it was bad, or "old", but was quicky corrected for loling at someone suggesting the 2900XT as a solid card. It is.)



> In my opinion, ATi is still underrated.. Most ppl look at the GTX 280, GTX 260, 9800GTX/+, and 9800GX2 before considering a 48-series.


Most? Do _you_ know some of your stuff? The 4-series cards totally caught NVIDIA by surprise and coupled with other difficulties NVIDIA were having such as having to recall thousands of integrated GPUs and getting sued by their own shareholders, NVIDIA lost quite significant amounts of market share and their stocks are doing anything but well. IMO saying that ATi is overrated is an overkill, if not just plain wrong.



> *If you ask me, ATi has some marketing skills to work on, I don't think AMD has ever had marketing skills* and their acquisition of ATi a couple years back didn't help ATi's marketing.


Actually, most of their success can be attributed to their marketing skills. Until Athlon, AMD hardware had been inferior to Intel's offerings and AMD's clever marketing strategies and tactical partnerships is what kept them afloat and in the end made them pretty popular. If you wonder how I know this, I did a Business Management (VCE Units 1&2 - just to add the "fancy factor") assignment on AMD/Jerry Sanders, and because the subect is what it is I had to focus on their marketing/business operation a lot...


----------



## TechShark

PWNED.... lol jk..kinda


----------



## /\E

hackapelite said:


> Exactly. _Has_ been. _Is_ not.



Worse was put in quotation marks to show the consumer's assumption.


hackapelite said:


> Actually 2900XT was a really good card, as I learned some time ago (yes, I thought it was bad, or "old", but was quicky corrected for loling at someone suggesting the 2900XT as a solid card. It is.)



Who are you kidding? No it wasn't, it was a power whore and produced a lot of heat. The 8800GTX dominated that thing. I think I would go for a card that I could actually OC on the stock cooling. Yes, it is an old card, it's ATi's excrement after the X1k series. ATi has been down since the R300 and R400 days. But with the 48xx/X2 they are severely underrated today.


hackapelite said:


> Most? Do _you_ know some of your stuff? The 4-series cards totally caught NVIDIA by surprise and coupled with other difficulties NVIDIA were having such as having to recall thousands of integrated GPUs and getting sued by their own shareholders, NVIDIA lost quite significant amounts of market share and their stocks are doing anything but well. IMO saying that ATi is overrated is an overkill, if not just plain wrong.



No, my argument was not that it was "overrated" instead that they are underrated in today's performance. Are you needing to read my post again? Yes, "most" I say, otherwise why would "most" ATi users say that Nvidia is overpriced?



hackapelite said:


> Actually, most of their success can be attributed to their marketing skills. Until Athlon, AMD hardware had been inferior to Intel's offerings and AMD's clever marketing strategies and tactical partnerships is what kept them afloat and in the end made them pretty popular. If you wonder how I know this, I did a Business Management (VCE Units 1&2 - just to add the "fancy factor") assignment on AMD/Jerry Sanders, and because the subect is what it is I had to focus on their marketing/business operation a lot...



No...this is not AMD vs. Intel... I was simply saying that ATi has never really had a good marketing scheme and AMD's acquisition did not help. And it really didn't, AMD has no form of advertising to the consumer marketplace. AMD is usually assumed(by the average joe) to be bad when someone goes to Circuit City and buys some HP with an AMD CPU, it usually goes "AMD, what? Get outta here." I've seen it that way and from many ppl. AMD's only real form of advertising is word of mouth and you don't see this? It's been a LONG time since I have seen an AMD commercial on TV, how about yourself?


----------



## TechShark

/_\ E your computer seems like it kicks ass... (off topic i know) 

the one with SLI dayumn


----------



## /\E

TechShark said:


> /_\ E your computer seems like it kicks ass... (off topic i know)
> 
> the one with SLI dayumn



Crysis @ 1920x1200 with Very High 4x AA =45FPS
World in Conflict @ 1920x1200 Very High 4x AA =35FPS
CoD4 Maxed 4x AA = 120FPS
ETQW is about the same as CoD4
STALKER is around 75FPS

I spent too much on this... This is the last pricey gaming rig I build.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> Worse was put in quotation marks to show the consumer's assumption.


Umm...


> Who are you kidding? No it wasn't, it was a power whore and produced a lot of heat. The 8800GTX dominated that thing. I think I would go for a card that I could actually OC on the stock cooling.


If "worse" is only the consumer's assumption, why would you go ahead and bash the card?

As for the card being "crappy", 8800GTX did not "dominate", it "outperformed" the 2900XT. I've yet to come across a benchmark that shows the 8800GTX dominates the 2900XT, while I have seen benchmarks where the 2900XT actually does outperform the 8800GTX, in some cases by a significant margin. Also, while it wasn't quite as good performer, it was sold at a much lower price point than competing NVIDIA offerings and won price/performance-wise.



> But with the 48xx/X2 they are severely underrated today.


And do you have any proof? Evidence? According to what I've been hearing and seeing, they're anything but underrated. And I repeat that they snatched away a big chunk of market share away from NVIDIA, how does an underrated card practically punch a dominating competitor in the face just like that?



> No, my argument was not that it was "overrated" instead that they are underrated in today's performance. Are you needing to read my post again? Yes, "most" I say, otherwise why would "most" ATi users say that Nvidia is overpriced?


That was what we call a "human error". I did mean to say "underrated", not "overrated".



> No...this is not AMD vs. Intel...


So? I never started to argue AMD's superiority over Intel or the other way around, I was simply saying that AMD's success largely relied on their marketing strategies, not technological advantage, so as to rebut your plain wrong and ignorant statement:





> I don't think AMD has ever had marketing skills







> I was simply saying that ATi has never really had a good marketing scheme and AMD's acquisition did not help. And it really didn't, AMD has no form of advertising to the consumer marketplace.





> AMD's only real form of advertising is word of mouth and you don't see this? It's been a LONG time since I have seen an AMD commercial on TV, how about yourself?


So? If that was supposed to rebut my statement on AMD's marketing, I hope you realise "Marketing" involves a lot more than just commercials and ads.


----------



## /\E

hackapelite said:


> Umm...
> If "worse" is only the consumer's assumption, why would you go ahead and bash the card?



Because, the consumers' assumption may or may not differ from my opinion. Can I not voice that and someone understand that fact?



> As for the card being "crappy", 8800GTX did not "dominate", it "outperformed" the 2900XT. I've yet to come across a benchmark that shows the 8800GTX dominates the 2900XT, while I have seen benchmarks where the 2900XT actually does outperform the 8800GTX, in some cases by a significant margin. Also, while it wasn't quite as good performer, it was sold at a much lower price point than competing NVIDIA offerings and won price/performance-wise.



Excuse me for not acting like I have some Ph.D in Psychology and English especially when I don't get "under" and "over" confused(note to sarcasm). Saying "dominated" is my way of saying that it had beaten the competitor. It might have won price-performance with the 8800GTX, but it still wasn't ATi's greatest card.



> And do you have any proof? Evidence? According to what I've been hearing and seeing, they're anything but underrated. And I repeat that they snatched away a big chunk of market share away from NVIDIA, how does an underrated card practically punch a dominating competitor in the face just like that?



I watch more than this kiddie forum... Maybe if you would get off of this place and visit some other forums(Xtreme, OCF, etc.) you would have an actual idea of what is going on. I see more stuff about Nvidia cards being posted than ATi. 



> So? I never started to argue AMD's superiority over Intel or the other way around, I was simply saying that AMD's success largely relied on their marketing strategies, not technological advantage, so as to rebut your plain wrong and ignorant statement:



You still mentioned Intel and I killed Intel out of the debate. AMD's success did not rely on marketing, AMD's success was in the fact that gamers, performance enthusiasts, and hobbyists were involved enough to see that the Athlon "outperformed" the P4. But this isn't about AMD vs. Intel, this particular area in the conversation is about how AMD DEFINITELY did NOT help ATi's marketing situation or ability. If you can show me that AMD has had a cunning and/or strategic method of marketing for ATi then I will accept that my statement was wrong.



> So? If that was supposed to rebut my statement on AMD's marketing, I hope you realize "Marketing" involves a lot more than just commercials and ads.



Of course it does consist of more but, if I were to produce a product that I kept a secret, I wouldn't expect to sell it.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> Because, the consumers' assumption may or may not differ from my opinion. Can I not voice that and someone understand that fact?


Soo...you put "worse" in quotation marks in order to show consumer's assumption, which I understand as "consumer's assumption is that ATi is worse than NVIDIA", and then you bash the card because consumer's opinion may or may not differ? I can't exactly see your point, but whatever.



> Excuse me for not acting like I have some Ph.D in Psychology and English especially when I don't get "under" and "over" confused(note to sarcasm). Saying "dominated" is my way of saying that it had beaten the competitor. It might have won price-performance with the 8800GTX, but it still wasn't ATi's greatest card.


You're excused, and as for you intelligent "note to sarcasm", I did not get those words "confused", I'm higly aware of the difference between those two, it was simply a mix-up, or a "human error"; I accidentally typed in the wrong word. Does it help if I say that I don't even speak English as my first language, and that I've only lived in an English-speaking country fot 3 years? And to me, "dominate" means "to soundly beat" and 8800GTX did not "soundly beat" 2900XT. And I don't have any degrees either, I'm a college student (or high-schooler, whatever the proper term in America is).



> I watch more than this kiddie forum... Maybe if you would get off of this place and visit some other forums(Xtreme, OCF, etc.) you would have an actual idea of what is going on. I see more stuff about Nvidia cards being posted than ATi.


So do I, for that matter, I watch places other than this "kiddie forum". And your assumption that I only watch this "kiddie forum" is just plain stupid and ignorant. I have a life outside this forum, and the internet/computer altogether. Shall we keep using arguments relevant to the debate rather than resorting to outright stupid assumptions and insults?



> You still mentioned Intel and I killed Intel out of the debate.


It was only to demonstrate the point that AMD didn't become successful because of their products were better (which they really weren't until the release of Athlon). Can you compherend that? The point, I repeat, is: AMD was TECHNOLOGICALLY INFERIOR to Intel, their only competitor. AMD's success can be largely attributed to their MARKETING STRATEGY. See? I only used to make my statement more clear, not to turn this into an "AMD vs Intel" flamewar.



> AMD's success did not rely on marketing, AMD's success was in the fact that gamers, performance enthusiasts, and hobbyists were involved enough to see that the Athlon "outperformed" the P4.


 Oh, yes, how about before Athlon when their processors were outperformed by Intel CPUs? AMD and Intel have been in direct competition since 1982, if not earlier, and it was not until Athlon released more than 15 years later that AMD actually had a technological advantage, yet they made due. Read the quotes I provided just for you.



> If you can show me that AMD has had a cunning and/or strategic method of marketing *for ATi* then I will accept that my statement was wrong.


I never said AMD had any cunning and/or marketing method for ATi, I was simply rebuting this:


> I don't think AMD has ever had marketing skills


Regardless...

Qutotes on AMD's key person: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Sanders_(businessman) 





> He eventually moved to Motorola, then to Fairchild Semiconductor. He became known as one of Fairchild's *best sales people* in the 1960s and was famous for his style and flair.





> Sanders took his trademark style into his position as the CEO of AMD. He remained the company's consummate salesperson, always available to come in on the really tough negotiations and close them.





> Sanders gave the company a strong sales and marketing orientation, so that it was successful even though it was often a little behind its competitors in technology and manufacturing.





> He drove the company through hard times as well. In 1974, a particularly bad recession almost broke the company, *but a brilliant sales deal worked* out by Sanders with one of the company's distributors saved the company.





> In 1982, he was responsible for *a licensing deal with Intel* that made AMD a second source to IBM for the Intel Microprocessor series, *a deal that eventually made the company the only real competitor to Intel.*



http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2001/10/04/BU153179.DTL


> And there was Sanders, Fairchild's young, brash, hotshot sales engineer.
> 
> "Jerry was the guy *who really architected how to sell and how to market integrated circuits*," said Wilfred Corrigan, CEO of LSI Logic Corp. and an early Sanders colleague. "Many of us used to think he missed his calling, he probably should have been in the movie industry."
> 
> At Fairchild, Sanders rose from sales to a succession of management positions in marketing and seemed headed for one of the company's top vice presidencies.





> He started AMD, a company known less for its technological advances, as was the case with Intel, *and more for its ability to market and sell its somewhat imitative products.*



http://www.uiaa.org/urbana/illinoisalumni/utxt0402e.html


> After graduation, Sanders first went to work for Douglas Aircraft, then Motorola, then Fairchild Semiconductor, an innovative company for integrated circuits in the 1960s. On the job, Sanders kept learning — often to help make sales. Never a research scientist, Sanders was *primarily a business-end thinker before co-founding AMD*


----------



## /\E

hackapelite said:


> Soo...you put "worse" in quotation marks in order to show consumer's assumption, which I understand as "consumer's assumption is that ATi is worse than NVIDIA", and then you bash the card because consumer's opinion may or may not differ? I can't exactly see your point, but whatever.
> 
> You're excused, and as for you intelligent "note to sarcasm", I did not get those words "confused", I'm higly aware of the difference between those two, it was simply a mix-up, or a "human error"; I accidentally typed in the wrong word. Does it help if I say that I don't even speak English as my first language, and that I've only lived in an English-speaking country fot 3 years? And to me, "dominate" means "to soundly beat" and 8800GTX did not "soundly beat" 2900XT. And I don't have any degrees either, I'm a college student (or high-schooler, whatever the proper term in America is).
> 
> So do I, for that matter, I watch places other than this "kiddie forum". And your assumption that I only watch this "kiddie forum" is just plain stupid and ignorant. I have a life outside this forum, and the internet/computer altogether. Shall we keep using arguments relevant to the debate rather than resorting to outright stupid assumptions and insults?
> 
> It was only to demonstrate the point that AMD didn't become successful because of their products were better (which they really weren't until the release of Athlon). Can you compherend that? The point, I repeat, is: AMD was TECHNOLOGICALLY INFERIOR to Intel, their only competitor. AMD's success can be largely attributed to their MARKETING STRATEGY. See? I only used to make my statement more clear, not to turn this into an "AMD vs Intel" flamewar.
> 
> Oh, yes, how about before Athlon when their processors were outperformed by Intel CPUs? AMD and Intel have been in direct competition since 1982, if not earlier, and it was not until Athlon released more than 15 years later that AMD actually had a technological advantage, yet they made due. Read the quotes I provided just for you.
> 
> I never said AMD had any cunning and/or marketing method for ATi, I was simply rebuting this:
> Regardless...
> 
> Qutotes on AMD's key person: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Sanders_(businessman)
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2001/10/04/BU153179.DTL
> 
> 
> http://www.uiaa.org/urbana/illinoisalumni/utxt0402e.html



I appreciate all the reading you posted...

Since, AMD has done nothing for ATi's marketing and nothing has changed my mind about ATi being underrated in today's market, my point stands and this debate is over.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> Since, AMD has done nothing for ATi's marketing and nothing has changed my mind about ATi being underrated in today's market, my point stands and this debate is over.


Way to call quits. However, I'd like to remind you that 
1) I never said/claimed that AMD had done anything to ATi's marketing
2) Apparently I can't change your mind about ATi being underrated...but if you're so sure of this, would you _pleeeeze_ be so nice as to point me to, well, any legit site that proves your point, so I at least know there's something to back up your statement.

And at last, just to clarify... you said your point still "stands" (I can't see any of them standing)...which one out of all the ones you've made during this debate are you referring to?


----------



## /\E

hackapelite said:


> Way to call quits. However, I'd like to remind you that
> 1) I never said/claimed that AMD had done anything to ATi's marketing
> 2) Apparently I can't change your mind about ATi being underrated...but if you're so sure of this, would you _pleeeeze_ be so nice as to point me to, well, any legit site that proves your point, so I at least know there's something to back up your statement.
> 
> And at last, just to clarify... you said your point still "stands" (I can't see any of them standing)...which one out of all the ones you've made during this debate are you referring to?



My best evidence would be ATi's prices when compared to Nvidia's. Why does ATi have to have their 4870's price cheaper than that of the GTX 280?


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> My best evidence would be ATi's prices when compared to Nvidia's. Why does ATi have to have their 4870's price cheaper than that of the GTX 280?


Because the 4870 performs worse than the GTX280. There would be no point selling the 4870 at the price of the 280, when the 280 performs better. That's like asking why is Lada cheaper than Ferrari.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I went with nVidia this time. Got myself a GeForce 9600 GSO [384 MB]. I must say I'm impressed. I can now play FEAR and FS9 on high with no problems. FSX is another story.

It definitely beats my X1650 Pro.


----------



## john_doe_134

two words.................    F*** it


----------



## lenny77840

*Nvidia*

I would say NVIDIA.
They are a little ahead of ATI in my opinion.


----------



## nemiux

Well, i have more exp. with nvidia, i use 8800GT, but i used ATI. Well, i play much games, so by looking at graphics i would never choose ATI, nvidia is for me.


----------



## disturbedpanda

NVIDIA GTX260 is one of the best I've had.

So unless something happens to really lower my view of NVIDIA, I'm not going to buy from ATI.

Also, when was younger, my ATI integrated GPU... well it sort of "melted".


----------



## funkysnair

can someone start this thread again?

i think the voting would be much closer than what it is now!


----------



## Cpetrie

I chose nVidia because my limited experience has been exclusively with them, leading to my subsequent blind loyalty.


----------



## lubo4444

umm... I got them both but i'm a bit more for nvidia


----------



## SiliconDoc

*HOT TIP ! low price ! NVIDIA is preferred here - setting up EASY*



daflo1 said:


> wat do u prefer? Nvidia or ATI



Since I have to install so many, Nvidia ROCKS compared to ATI - yes I hate to say it - but ATI driver issues - I'd like to SMASH some upgrades and customer systems....

If I want a customer happy (me happy really - making money and reputation)- they get an NVIDIA CARD. PERIOD.

Oh sorry about that. All you massively experienced master geeks can handle ATI cards and their drivers- it's just the noobed customers can't. 
Or me - noob I'm sure some of you think 

Here's a GREAT DEAL for the people who love good advice.

$189.99 after rebate for an OC'ed @ 620 GTX 260  - yes this card ROCKS.
YOU ALSO GET THE FREE - Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 game - almost too good to be true....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127361

Oh gawd, Sahhweeeeeet ! Oh it's a dream, it runs great, no problems - it's heavy metal - fan is quiet - everything is great. Included drivers are no problem...
 My golly you'll love me for tipping you. ( No kisses please! )

It is the BEST DEAL on the whole internet-  I challenge anyone to find better and post it.. ain't happenin.


----------



## SiliconDoc

*Buddy, that all works except for 1 thing*



Blue said:


> I have to say it.. Sorry for all those of which I offend but here it goes.
> 
> Its soooooooo damn silly to pick one over the other and then say that one is better then the other. They are both great company’s and both have great products.
> 
> What’s good this year is not necessarily going to be what's good next.. I'd much rather pick a product because it's the best which means NVIDIA’s 6800GT over ATI's X800 Pro this year. Last time around it would have been ATI 9800Pro or XT model over just about all the NVIDIA FX series but unfortunately in my case I could only afford the 9600Pro at that time :-(..
> 
> It all comes down to who has the better product at the time.. I'm all about the best bang for the buck because too many good things are missed out when we blindly follow one company because we like it's name.
> 
> Also here's the proof for you all. It's that sort of attitude is why the 9800pro/XT is the around the same price and sometimes more then the much better X800 Pro, it's because people dont research and dont really know what they are buying 9x out of 10.. It's a fact ;-)... It's also a fact that this sort of attitude has many people thinking that the 9800Pro is still ATi's top product even when they know of the exsitance of the X800Pro.



That all works except for 1 thing - DRIVER ISSUES.
Now you point out that the noobs don't research - and rest assured the noobs do tech at the same level.
 Therefore my friend - NVIDIA WINS - they have had far less driver issues for a long, long, long ,long time.
 A long time.
 Far far far less driver issues.
 Yes, a stupid freakin noob can successfully install an Nvidia nearly 100% of the time -NOT SO WITH ATI.

Yes, that fact that you have said there are so many idiots out there settles the case against your own conclusion !

haha!
 I know, I know - I agree with you like 90% of the time there friend.
( ps - yes your years old post is still getting read - yer e famous my friend ! )


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Okay, SiliconDick, lemme guess... you couldn't win the flame war at overclockers, so now you have to bring your crap over here? Good call, NVIDIOT. And why is using multi-quote so hard for you to comprehend? Someone was actually so nice as to post multiquoting instructions on OCN just for you, and you still keep double - no - quadruple posting. Give us a break. I never had trouble getting my ATi card properly set up even 10 years ago back when I was a kid and my knowledge on computers was limited to my skills at Age of Empires and Boulder Dash. You keep bashing ATi cards because of driver issues, like it was a valid point - people have trouble with NVIDIA drivers just as well. Geez...



> Nvidia ROCKS compared to ATI


Yea. ATi didn't release massive amounts of faulty GPUs, ATi is not getting sued by their own shareholders, ATi actually makes some profit off their cards... call that rocking.


----------



## Intel_man

hackapelite said:


> Okay, SiliconDick, lemme guess... you couldn't win the flame war at overclockers, so now you have to bring your crap over here? Good call, NVIDIOT. And why is using multi-quote so hard for you to comprehend? Someone was actually so nice as to post multiquoting instructions on OCN just for you, and you still keep double - no - quadruple posting. Give us a break. I never had trouble getting my ATi card properly set up even 10 years ago back when I was a kid and my knowledge on computers was limited to my skills at Age of Empires and Boulder Dash. You keep bashing ATi cards because of driver issues, like it was a valid point - people have trouble with NVIDIA drivers just as well. Geez...
> 
> Yea. ATi didn't release massive amounts of faulty GPUs, ATi is not getting sued by their own shareholders, ATi actually makes some profit off their cards... call that rocking.


The only problem with ATi so far is that most recent games partner with Nvidia...


----------



## ScOuT

It's all just personal choice. Both companies make great products. I have always used Nvidia and never had any issues, that's why I voted for Nvidia. My new BFG GTX 260 is amazing! I might do a "trade-up" and add about $120 and get the GTX 280 I have to talk with the household commander and see what she thinks

For only $215 and free shipping, a mini LED flashlight, a free copy of 3Dmark vantage and Far Cry 2....that deal is hard to beat. Now who has the best price = performance ratio?


----------



## fordinski

coming from someone whos owned only ATI's id rather go with NVIDIA. ive done some window shopping for my next big pc project and it seems that all the high end ATI cards are loud, overheat, and have buggy drivers that are a hassle, according to thousands of newegg.com reviewers and other resources. i plan on NVIDIA for my next purchase.


----------



## i am a noob

Nvidia thats what i use


----------



## jp198780

Yea i had 2 ati's hated both of them i like nividia.


----------



## LoneWolf_Spike

I would CURRENTLY choose nVidia I felt like throwing bang for buck out the window and going crazy for quad SLI 
I would CURRENTLY choose ATI if felt like getting a high performance card(s) but not crazily throwing money at them


----------



## AjsGuns

Nvidia


----------



## ikermalli

the one that's on sale, which just happened to be a nvidia last year, lol


----------



## N3crosis

It seems the nVidia supporters outnumber us ATi people more than 2:1.


----------



## Gooberman

Nvidia is great


----------



## Lilgrant

Nvidia All the way!


----------



## Bartmasta

I have never had ati but I heard that they have some problems like overheating and other stuff

The cards that I had/have are 7600 GT and 9600 GT, both PALiT.


----------



## baskoro88

I've never used ATI graphic card before, so I choose Nvidia


----------



## antman

Blue said:


> LOL.. yet another poll .. Well you missed an option or two but that's OK.. I'm not going to choose as they are both great companys with great products.. Last time around I bought ATI because they where offering the best bang for the buck and this time around a choose Nvidia and next time who knows ..



Yeah, I agree. Its mostly who is putting out the best product at the time and the price.


----------



## GSAV55

Yeah, I currently have 2 nvidia 7900s in sli, but I'm upgrading to an ati 4870 1G.  What kind of performance increase do you think I'll see?


----------



## FairDoos

Nvidia have never let me down and hopefully never will do! =]


----------



## Dazzeerr

I've never owned an ATI card, i've thought about it many times but the ones that are most similar to the nVidia cards i think of buying always have something i dislike. Usually the look of the card, Sapphire seem to plaster all their graphics cards with chinese game characters 

Graphics cards ive owned have been:
Geforce 2 MX (Counter-Strike 1.6!)
Geforce 4400 MX (Still Counter-Strike 1.6 )
Geforce FX 5200 (Doom 3)
Geforce 8500GT (Counter-Strike: Source, Half-Life 2)
and soon a 9800GT/Q6600 combo which i hope shall run some new games flawlessly 

So yeah. ATI cards have just never really appealed to me. Plus my way of thinking is Intel & Geforce together and AMD & ATI together. Wouldn't seem right putting an ATI card in with a Q6600 or something. Hah, strange I know but it's just the way me and my mates saw it years ago so it's drummed into me.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> Graphics cards ive owned have been:
> *Geforce 2 MX* (Counter-Strike 1.6!)
> Geforce 4400 MX (Still Counter-Strike 1.6 )
> Geforce FX 5200 (Doom 3)
> *Geforce 8500GT* (Counter-Strike: Source, Half-Life 2)
> and soon a 9800GT/Q6600 combo which i hope shall run some new games flawlessly




I've had both... and they're all legendary


----------



## towly

Im in between a 9800gtx+ and a HD 4850. Ive been reading reviews and its pretty hard to decide which one is better they both seem to be equal to each other overall between performance, power consumption, heat generation and overclocking room.

The one thing I like about the HD 4850 is that it is cheaper and seems to handle AA and AF better than the 9800gtx+.

Also why do the ATIs have allot more stream processors than comparable nvidias but both have similar performance, doesnt seem to make sense that something that has 800 sp's would have comparable performance to something that has 128 sp's. Is the nvidia architecture that much better than ati's?


----------



## Intel_man

Seems like the efficiency of Nvidia cards are better.


----------



## towly

which one would be better or would it come down to company preference.


----------



## Nums

I like both companies equally, each have had their ups and downs, but if I had to choose I would side with ATI just because that is the one I'm using atm.


----------



## mix1009

i have an ATI Radeon 9200 (ancient history )
i will try nVidia when i upgrade


----------



## Aastii

nvidia

The last time i had an ATI video card was alot of years ago, i had an ATI rage theatr, think it was an ATI 9000 or something, hated it so damn much.

Several years later and a few system rebuilds and having tried nvidia, i realised good god i love these cards. if i had a decent ATI card to begin with i would probably prefer em as i'd be using them, but as i have had very good experience with nvidia always, i think thats the choice for me


----------



## Kalcalen

mix1009 said:


> i have an ATI Radeon 9200 (ancient history )
> i will try nVidia when i upgrade



I had that exact same card, I got a new one for Christmas. All things considered, it's not a bad card, just old.


----------



## Gooberman

I have a Evga Geforce 8500 GT atm but upgrading to the GTX295 with new build


----------



## vinnie107

As with all large markets you will always have the high priced and slightly better quality product with Nvidia and the really good value but slightly worse than Nvidia product with ATI.

I prefer ATI because of this, but a money no option is has to be Nvidia.


----------



## Viktor

I always went for Nvidia , all my GPUs have been Nvidia ones, so I like to stick with them.


----------



## Gooberman

Same (Only had like 1 video card in my life though xD)


----------



## nickhatfield

I voted for nvidia. However, ive been very happy with my 3870.


----------



## nickhatfield

Gooberman said:


> I have a Evga Geforce 8500 GT atm but upgrading to the GTX295 with new build



8500gt is a terrible card. Very slow.


----------



## Jesper770

I would NOT buy ATI. I own a 5970 and it gets beaten by nvidias 285 in stress tests on all the pcs ive tried them in with all the high end gear. and plus the drivers ati comes up with atm .... just no


----------



## Aastii

it's nice to bump old threads with info you already posted 

Well I change my opinion from over a year ago, sort of. I prefer ATi because of price/performance, however given the choice, would go nVidia because of the 460, but alas, I am poor. I was loving my 3870 when I had it though, and now I'm over the issues with the 5770, I'm loving that even more


----------



## pokethesmot

i have a ATI card and ive never had a Nvidia but i have heard Nvidia works better with ubuntu because when i had windows i loved my ATI card but now that i have ubuntu i want a Nvidia so dang bad so as far as performance i have no idea but i am going to say Nvidia has way better drivers


----------



## Shane

pokethesmot said:


> i have a ATI card and ive never had a Nvidia but i have heard Nvidia works better with ubuntu because when i had windows i loved my ATI card but now that i have ubuntu i want a Nvidia so dang bad so as far as performance i have no idea but i am going to say Nvidia has way better drivers



Will i have an ATI (Now AMD) card and when i tried Ubuntu a few months back it worked flawless,even before i installed the drivers.....it just worked.


----------



## fastdude

I have to say ATi, though only just. I have no massive opinion, ATi just offer better bang for buck at the moment, with the exception of the 460. nVidia GPUs much better at folding though


----------



## ScottALot

LOLOL Look at the first page... they're like "OMG 256MB of GPU memory hehe"


----------



## fastdude

ScottALot said:


> LOLOL Look at the first page... they're like "OMG 256MB of GPU memory hehe"



ye I saw that how technology has moved on


----------



## fastdude

The Astroman said:


> Theres no beating the Radeon X800XT Platinum Edition!





Blue said:


> I agree, for sheer performance anyway.



ScottALot said it all ^


----------



## SeN

i prefer ati, they offer much better price vs performance cards than nvidia right now


----------



## joh06937

Jesper770 said:


> I would NOT buy ATI. I own a 5970 and it gets beaten by nvidias 285 in stress tests on all the pcs ive tried them in with all the high end gear. and plus the drivers ati comes up with atm .... just no



ha, what a fail.


----------



## tech savvy

Nvidia is top dwag as of now.better drivers, better features such as 3D, physx and tessellation.maybe things will change when ATI comes out with there 6xxx series.


----------



## SeN

that shouldn't be too long. rumor has it that ati (ahem) i mean amd will be releasing their HD6000 series by the ned of this month or early nov, before nv's GTX400 series is even finished.


----------

